# The 2020 MOTYC Thread



## Platt

2019 MOTYC Thread
2018 MOTYC Thread
2017 MOTYC Thread
2016 MOTYC Thread
2015 MOTYC Thread
2014 MOTYC Thread
2013 MOTYC Thread
2012 MOTYC Thread
2011 MOTYC Thread
2010 MOTYC Thread
2009 MOTYC Thread
2008 MOTYC Thread

~!~!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

EVERY SINGLE ADAM COLE MATCH OF 2020 - ** * * * ** (YES !)


----------



## DammitChrist

I don't think that I ever subscribed/followed a thread so fast :trips8:


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> EVERY SINGLE ADAM COLE MATCH OF 2020 - ** * * * ** (YES !)


Especially the following:

*At Worlds Collide when he gets his chest chopped of by Walter.
*At one of the next Takeovers where Lee plants his ass and takes his title.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> Especially the the following:
> 
> *At Worlds Collide when he gets his chest chopped of by Walter.
> *At one of the next Takeovers where Lee plants his ass and takes his title.


The day Lee plants Cole & takes the title is the day an Adam Cole match gets a NO from me. ?


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Darby Allin vs Cody Rhodes on the Dynamite (1/1/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Lucha Bros/Pac vs The Elite on the Dynamite (1/1/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Alexander Wolfe vs Ilja Dragunov No DQ match on the NXT UK (1/2/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Groovemachine

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> EVERY SINGLE ADAM COLE MATCH OF 2020 - ** * * * ** (YES !)


I think you've been outed as running Cole's Facebook page after his recent post; "Every match I'm in is Match of the Year" ???


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES *_to Darby Allin vs Cody Rhodes - AEW Dynamite #13_

These two worked a match very similar to their first match, which I really enjoyed. Darby looked tremendous, and he continues to get over in defeats as he always had, and Cody looked like a star still coming out of this was a much needed big win. If anything, I think the first cross rhodes would have been a fine finish, but what they did was good too.

*****
NO but Recommended *_- Riho vs Nyla Rose vs Britt Baker vs Hikaru Shida - AEW Dynamite #13_

A bit clunky in spots, but for the most part this was a wild, fun match that let everybody work to their strengths. I thought Nyla looked like the kind of monster heel she wants to be, and Shida especially was great too, and got plenty of crowd support. One of the better women's matches they've done

****3/4

YES*_ to The Elite (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) defeat The Lucha Brothers (Pentagon Jr. & Rey Fenix) & PAC - AEW Dynamite #13_

It was a spotfest when all was set and done, but there were some spectacular moments here. Omega specifically looked amazing, probably the best I've seen him since the CIMA match, and we got more Fenix/Nick awesomeness too. The last couple minutes were tremendous, and all three Elite members came out of this looking great.

******


----------



## RainmakerV2

Okada vs. Ibushi 6 stars.

Greatest match Ive ever seen. No cap.


----------



## Taroostyles

WK 14

Okada/Ibushi-5*
Naito/White-****1/2

Have to watch the rest still but the 2 main events were fantastic.

The main event will be hard to top as MOTY.


----------



## Ace

Okada is the GOAT.

Yes to
Okada vs Ibushi *5*+ - an all timer
Ospreay vs Takahashi **** 3/4
White vs Naito **** 1/2


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Guerrillas of Destiny vs FinJuice for the IWGP Tag titles at Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Lance Archer vs Jon Moxley Texas Deathmatch for the IWGP United States title at Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 1.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Will Ospreay vs Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight title at Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 1.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Jay White vs Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Intercontinental title at Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 1.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi for the IWGP Heavyweight title at Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 1.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Let's see If I can keep up with wrestling this year and add all my MOTYCs here. I will only nominate matcher that I rate 4.5* or higher from now on rather than 4* or higher, since there are too many matches between 4 and 4.5 nowadays, imo.

Anyway, my ratings for WK14 Day 1:

*NO to Lance Archer (c) vs Jon Moxley - IWGP US Heavyweight Championship Texas Death Match - ***3/4*
Fun match, nothing else to say really.

*YES to Will Ospreay (c) vs Hiromu Takahashi - IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship - ****3/4*
Amazing return for Hiromu and another amazing performance by Will. Apart from two dropkicks that didn't connect (thankfully, due to Hiromu's neck), this was incredible and Hiromu doesn't seem like he wants to slow down too much.

*NO to Jay White (c) vs Tetsuya Naito - IWGP Intercontinental Championship - ****1/4*
This had some really good stuff and a lot of potential to be better but these two guys tend to pad out their matches too much for my liking. There were several sequences where basically nothing was happening and it got a bit boring. The last half/third or so was really amazing though. These guys should try to stick to 25 mins, though. Also, the interference from Gedo was really unnecessary.

*YES to Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Kota Ibushi - IWGP Heavyweight Championship - 5**
This match was amzing from start to finish and had a big fight feel throughout. Both men are amazing and the top level. Okada proves that he belongs in the main event after sitting out on it last year and Ibushi showed that he is on that level too and should win the IWGP HW title at some point. As opposed to White/Naito this match didn't feel like it was 30+ minutes which really sets it apart, and quite honestly I feel like these two have an even better match in them, maybe we will see it at some point.


----------



## Platt

Ospreay vs Takahashi 5*
Okada vs Ibushi 5*
White vs Naite 3 1/2*


----------



## Groovemachine

*Hiromu Takahashi vs Will Ospreay - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XIV - ****1/2*

- That Sasuke Special sequence on the floor was unbelievable! These two were bound to pull off magic together and it didn't disappoint in any way.

*Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XIV - ****1/2*

- I'm all for a slow and methodical pace in my wrestling, but I honestly felt this was pretty sluggish in the first third. Fortunately, when Ibushi started being a total dickhead it got AWESOME quickly. I can't believe how stiff some of those shots looked/sounded, even those straight punches. We saw a different kind of Ibushi here and I loved it. It all got a bit Rainmaker-spammy by the end, but the emotion carried this to great heights.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Liger tag - ***3/4
Hiromu vs. Ospreay - ***3/4
Naito vs. White - ***1/2
G.O.D. vs. FinJuice - ***1/2

*Moxley vs. Archer - **** - YES!*

Fookin' loved this. A wild fight with Moxley fighting from beneath w/ some badass comeback attacks, and Archer was completely awesome brutalizing him on top. The big table spot was great & I loved the plastic bag suffocating + the spike-HELMET. The lads sure made sure to get good use of the Deathmatch gimmick.

*Okada vs. Ibushi - ****1/2 - YES!*

My thoughts as of now are that this is the best Dome main event since the last Tana/Okada, and an instant classic. Slow build like in every big Okada match, but they make every headlock & all feel super compelling, and once the thing explodes & Ibushi goes into that fucking killer mode?? OH BOY. That finishing stretch was something else too -- that V-Trigger got me good. What a goddamn match.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

NastyYaffa said:


> *Okada vs. Ibushi - ****1/2 - YES!*
> 
> My thoughts as of now are that this is the best Dome main event since the last Tana/Okada, and an instant classic. Slow build like in every big Okada match, but they make every headlock & all feel super compelling, and once the thing explodes & Ibushi goes into that fucking killer mode?? OH BOY. That finishing stretch was something else too -- that V-Trigger got me good. What a goddamn match.


Completely agree with your assessment of the match, not sure whether I would say it was the best Dome main event for the last few years. May I ask how you rated them?

For me I would probably go: Okada/Omega WK11 > Omega/Tana WK13 > Okada/Ibushi WK14 > Okada/Naito WK12

Not quite sure about WK13 and 14 and might switch those two around, but I was more invested in Omega/Tana than in Okada/Ibushi overall so I have that slightly higher. And I'm not saying that Okada/Naito was bad, I rated it 4.5*, I was just expecting a lot more from that match and the other are all 5* classics, imo.


----------



## NastyYaffa

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Completely agree with your assessment of the match, not sure whether I would say it was the best Dome main event for the last few years. May I ask how you rated them?
> 
> For me I would probably go: Okada/Omega WK11 > Omega/Tana WK13 > Okada/Ibushi WK14 > Okada/Naito WK12


I actually got all the other ones at ***3/4 -- I think I'd rank them: Okada/Ibushi > Omega/Tana > Okada/Omega > Okada/Naito


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 1

*Yes*
IWGP Jr Heavyweight Title
Hiromu Takahashi vs Will Ospreay ** * * ** *3/4

Yes*
IWGP Intercontinental Title
Tetsuya Naito vs Jay White ** * * * 1/4

Yes*
IWGP Heavyweight Title
Kota Ibushi vs Kazuchika Okada ** * * * **


----------



## EmbassyForever

Moxley/Archer - 4*
Archer is a f'n machine, and Moxley... well, it's Moxley. Great match. Loved seeing these two bad MFS going at it, and the finish was brutal. Mox's NJPW run is so good.

Ospreay/Takahashi - 5***
Holly hell this was magic. Ospreay is seriously one of my all-time faves. He's just perfect at everything he does, here he played the a-hole heel that's going for Hiromu's neck relentlessly to perfection. They delivered big time, and this one felt like it easily could've been the main event.

Ibushi/Okada - 5***
Oh my goodness. I have no words, what an emotional ride. Nowadays I can't stand 40+- minutes long matches, but this one never felt like it was dragging even for a second. Just perfect storytelling, perfect pace, perfect match. I wanted Ibushi to win so bad, but yeah... Naito/Okada is the right choice. It's about to come to full circle, my body is ready. LETS GO


----------



## Disputed

Yes to

Ospreay/Takahashi 
Moxley/Archer
Okada/Ibushi 

And there's another wrestle kingdom in a couple of hours....good grief


----------



## Dr. Middy

NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom Night 1 was a tremendous show with two otherwordly matches!

_5 on 5 tag – Liger retirement match #1 -_ ****1/2*

_Suzuki-gun (El Desperado, Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & Zack Sabre Jr.) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI, EVIL, SANADA & Shingo Takagi) -_ ****1/2

NO but Recommended* _- Guerrillas Of Destiny (Tama Tonga & Tanga Loa) (c) vs. FinJuice (David Finlay & Juice Robinson)_

With a better team to face this would have been even better, as the Tongans are just okay really. Juice and Finlay meanwhile was a terrific babyface team, and both Juice and Finlay looked awesome here. Finlay especially selling his shoulder and the beatdown he got was excellent. We got a great title change finish as expected too. Pretty damn good tag match.

****3/4

YES *_to Jon Moxley vs Lance Archer _

These two had a real fun hardcore match, and actually paced it real well so that they kept upping the ante as they went on. Archer was great here, providing the intensity and some of the better spots like the spiked helmet in Mox’s face and how he just tossed a young lion onto him like a projectile. That dual table spot was a perfect brutal finish to this match, and man Lance got cut pretty good there. Only negative are those knees Moxley gave Archer, maybe those pants were too tight. Still, really damn fun and they didn’t overdo it like WWE would.

*****

YES *_to Hiromu Takahashi vs Will Ospreay_

Holy shit.

So I guess any such doubt that Hiromu would be fine coming off this injury and recovery can be thrown out the window now, because this entire match was just unreal. I adored Ospreay going full heel, and a cocky, vicious one at that, given how everybody wanted Hiromu to win. He was going after the head and neck with a lot of moves, and some of those looked brutal as hell. That double stomp where he jumped from apron to apron was sick, the hidden blade I thought for a second might even be the finish given the injury was brutal, and he even busted out a made in japan! They seemed to gel so much better here than I remembered, and I popped big with the sequence where Ospreay countered the belly to belly to roll back in the ring to do his sasuke special. They kept going for more and more, and just grazed the level where I thought it would be overkill, but they didn’t go too far in the end. And we got the finish we should have gotten with Hiromu debuting a new finish and basically killing Ospreay in the process.

Just a spectacular match of athleticism, vicious looking moves, near falls, and drama and one of the best jr. heavyweight matches I’ve ever seen.

** * * * *

YES *_to Tetsuya Naito vs Jay White_

So I liked this a lot, especially the section between when Naito was just elbowing White a ton to deliver that flying forearm and the red shoes interference. White really started working over Naito’s knees there, and Naito was doing a real good job selling them. I think they went somewhat too long though and I don’t know if the ref bump was necessary in the end, but all of the Gedo/White stuff was tremendous the entire match. He’s the best heel in the company right now with the cockiness, the stalling, all the trash talk, it’s fantastic to see the crowd just despise him.

This did goo too long though, they could have really cut like 5+ min from the start easily, and they could have toned down some of the interference in the end.

Overall though this was another very good match between these two with a more motivate Naito that made it a touch better than their last encounter, which I also really liked.

*****1/4

YES *_to Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi_

They got me. I actually thought that Ibushi kicking out of that double rainmaker spot was going to lead to him winning, and while he got the hope spot there, it wasn’t enough. I forgot the time I was literally stunned into silence by a spot because of how little I expected the opposite to happen.

I got worried because they started with the typical big Okada formula, and it was feeling similar to how the start of the Omega match at the dome was, and with that one I thought the first 15 minutes were kind of forgettable. They did pace it just beautifully however, with them both testing one another and just continuing to ramp it up as time wore on. It did feel like both guys were trying to test one another’s staminas.

Then all fucking hell broke loose once the expression on Ibushi’s face suddenly turned stoic and unmoving. And then he just beat the ever loving fuck out of Okada, and the joy on my face was unpalatable. And from there the match turned into just this wonderous, beautiful, and brutal display at times. Some of the counters they did were incredible, the first rainmaker being thrown by Ibushi, the dropkick counter out of a kamigoye, oh there was so much to talk about. The exhaustion they were selling, how each minute was ticking by with nobody having a clue what might happen next, it was some of the most gripping stuff ever.

Just an absolutely beautiful, lovely display of the best of pro wrestling from two of the best currently. Bravo.

** * * * **


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom Night 2

*YES *
IWGP Intercontinental & IWGP Heavyweight title
Tetsuya Naito vs Kazuchika Okada ** * * * **


----------



## Corey

Tanahashi vs. Jericho - ***** (YES!)*

I totally loved this and thought it outshadowed everything before it by a wide margin. Jericho played his part perfectly and was so entertaining on offense. Tana's comeback was great and the drama was high. Also really liked Jericho's constant scouting of the High Fly Flow. Really liked this one.

Okada vs. Naito - *I have no idea but give it a YES! because Naito won*

I would say the rest of Night 2 was entirely forgettable. KENTA was on his A-game but that was just a typical run of the mill Goto match where he gets beat for 15 minutes and then makes a comeback and wins. White/Ibushi was rock solid for a while but then got COMPLETELY overbooked to a stupid extent. I have no idea what Gedo does from here with Ibushi. Moxley/Juice was nothing special.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Most Violent Players/Ryusuke Taguchi vs Bullet Club vs Chaos vs Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon Gauntlet Tag match for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles at Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 2.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ryu Lee/Hiromu Takahashi vs Naoki Sano/Jushin Thunder Liger at Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 2.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Roppongi 3K for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles at Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Sanada for the British Heavyweight title at Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kenta vs Hirooki Goto for the NEVER Openweight title at Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 2.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Jay White vs Kota Ibushi at Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Chris Jericho at Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 2.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Tetsuya Naito vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Intercontinental title and for the IWGP Heavyweight title at Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 2.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Okada vs Naito from WK14 gets 14 stars. YES.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Jericho/Tanahashi - 4.5*
Such a great match, two pros doing their thing in the biggest show of the year. You can mock Jericho's physique all you want, this guy is still a best inside the ring. Shocking ending, Tana tapping in the dome is huge. Can't wait to see what's next for Jericho in NJ. Hopefully not Naito.

Naito/Okada - 5*
It finally happened. Perfect booking with some amazing storytelling.

Personally I loved Mox/Juice, KENTA/Goto, Juniors Tag and Ibushi/White. Probably around 3.75/4 stars.
The show was more consistent than Night 1, but Night 1 feels felt more epic & memorable. Still, both shows were fantastic. KENTA/Naito & Moxley/Suzuki... SUATMM.


----------



## Taroostyles

So far from what I've been able to see

Night 1

Ospreay/Hiromu-5*
White/Naito-****1/2
Okada/Ibushi-5*

Night 2

Okada/Naito-5*

Unreal.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to the following:

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom Night 1:

*Jon Moxley vs. Lance Archer
*Hiromu Takahashi vs. Will Ospreay
*Tetsuya Naito vs. Jay White
*Kota Ibushi vs. Kazuchika Okada

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom Night 2:

*Kota Ibushi vs. Jay White
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Chris Jericho
*Tetsuya Naito vs. Kazuchika Okada

A great weekend of wrestling. Ibushi vs. Okada was classic, and I also loved Jericho vs. Tanahashi.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Zack Sabre Jr vs Sanada - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XIV Night 2 - *****

I loved this; a technical wrestling clinic on the big stage. Stuffed full of beautiful counters and sheer excellence from both guys, and a finishing stretch playing into their previous matches. Lovely graps.

*Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XIV Night 2 - ****3/4*

I don't know, maybe I need to rewatch Okada/Ibushi, but I think this was my match of the weekend. The Ibushi match had those incredible strikes, but that early portion turned me off. This was good from the start, and ramped up a gear when Okada started targeting the knees. Man that knee trembler into the table had to SUCK - it seemed so much more vicious as the table didn't break.
Even though I knew there was absolutely no way the Dome main event was going to end on a count-out, they fucking got me, I was IN THE MOMENT and suckered right in. This was all about the storytelling and the 7 year redemption arc. Stardust press was an obvious spot but my God it brought the feels. Anyway, enough said - this was fab.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 14 Day 2:

Amazing show that got better match after match, imo.

*NO to Jushin Thunder Liger and Naoki Sano vs Hiromu Takahashi and Ryu Lee - ***3/4*
Nice quick retirement match for Liger and put over Hiromu nicely.

*NO to El Phantasmo and Taiji Ishimori (c) vs Roppongi 3K - IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship - *****
Fun fast-paced match. Some nice spots, Taiji and El-P are really good together.

*NO to Zack Sabre Jr. (c) vs SANADA - RevPro Undisputed british Heavyweight Championship - *****
Very good technical match where both men tried to one up each other. Had some really nice pin and holds sequences and ended in a cool pin combination.

*NO to Jon Moxley (c) vs Juice Robinson - IWGP US Heavyweight Championship - *****
Fun match, with a really good finishing sequence and the right winner.

*NO to KENTA (c) vs Hirooki Goto - NEVER Openweight Championship - ****1/4*
Very fun hard-hitting match, especially towards the end. KENTA is really good with this cocky character and looks amazing, his striking sequences are so smooth. Goto was a good counterpart for KENTA. It could have used a bit more tribute to Shibata from Goto. Generally, would have been nice if Shibata was there to celebrate with Goto.

*NO to Jay White vs Kota Ibushi - ****1/4*
Very good match between the two guys who came up short the last night. Ibushi is amazing in displaying his two distinct in-ring personas and him brutalizing White and Gedo was really good. White has grown into this heel role amazingly in these last two years and showed it here. Gedo interfering is still a bit annoying but it is ok in these non-title matches, though it was a bit too much towards the end. It will be interesting to see what is next for these two guys since both have had an abundance of matches with Naito in the last year.

*YES to Chris Jericho vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - ****1/2*
This was an amzing match and much better than expected. Both guys delivered really good performances and played off each other really well stealing each others taunts and moves throughout the match. Some sequences and counters were very well thought-out, e.g. High Fly Flow into Codebreaker, Ref bump with Jericho trying to cheat but Tanahashi hitting an unexpected low blow, High Fly Flow into Walls of Jericho. Tana's selling in the two submissions were very good and looked painful, reminded me a lot of Naito's selling for Tana's Cloverleaf in their trilogy in 2017. The finish was shocking with the Ace tapping in the dome. Very good match from two veterans who can still go.

*YES to Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Tetsuya Naito (c) - IWGP Heavyweight and IWGP Intercontinental Double Championship - ****3/4*
This match put the cherry on the top of an amazing wrestling weekend from New Japan and a story arc that lasted 6-8 years (New Beginning 2012/WK8). This match was very good and built very well upon their WK12 match, exceeding that match by the end. A very good storytelling match with a lot of amazing spots, e.g. the countout spot by Naito was incredible, Okada working over Naito's knee, Naito working over Okada's neck. The sequences these two put on were amazing and built very well off of their WK12 match, e.g. Naito's Destino being countered into a spinning Tombstone, Naito finally hitting the Stardust press. The last ten minutes were very emotional if you were invested in this story and each nearfall and kickout was amazing. At the end, the right man won and finally got his moment in the main event at the Tokyo Dome. The show of respect between the two guys after the match was cool and I do hope we get to see these two again in this spot, since this feud can be one for the generations.

All in all, a very good event. I thought the main event of Night 1 was slightly better than Night 2 but both were amazing. I could have done without the closing angle but I get why they did it, I just wanted to hear that LIJ roll call, completely. Maybe next year


----------



## Ace

What a weekend for wrestling fans, they lost Kenny and they've rebuilt exceptionally well. 

I love NJPW. It is still the best pro wrestling in the world by a far way even with AEW's arrival.

Yes to:

Naito vs Okada 5*+
Tana vs Jericho **** 1/2
White vs Ibushi **** 1/2


----------



## Alright_Mate

*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 14 - Day 1

YES to - Will Ospreay vs Hiromu Takahashi - ****1/2*
Just ever so slightly the best match of night 1. I find Ospreay extremely overrated but I'll happily admit that he told a good story here. With Takahashi coming back from a potentially serious injury, the story here was easy to tell. Both have had neck issues and they played up that story throughout the match, Ospreay targeting Takahashi's neck in prick like fashion was great. Takahashi winning felt predictable but it didn't affect the match from being a very good storytelling spectacle.

*YES to - Jay White vs Tetsuya Naito - ****1/4*
I really liked this match up until the last 10 minutes. I find Jay White's heel work to be very underrated, he does the little things incredibly well and puts simple but great details into his heel work. Naito's selling of his leg was fantastic until the last 10 minutes happened. The shenanigans happened, Naito dropped the selling of his leg and it slightly spoilt what was up until that point, a very good match.

*YES to - Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi - ****1/2*
First quarter of the match was a feeling out process, very methodical but I think it was to be expected, both were getting the upper hand at certain points until Ibushi hit no fucks given mode. From that point is when the match really picked up. For me though it was slightly disjointed in places, at times they were targeting certain body parts but then they dropped all that, then they just decided to work stiff and beat the shit out of each other. The match seemed to be going down a methodical route, but then it took an intense turn. As for the final stretch, my only gripe was Ibushi kicking out of that double rainmaker sequence, the match should have ended there. Good match but I wouldn't class it as a five star classic.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Naito vs. Okada - ***3/4
White vs. Ibushi - ***3/4
Hiromu & Lee vs. Liger & Sano - ***3/4
Juice vs. Moxley - ***3/4

*El Phantasmo & Taiji Ishimori vs. RPG 3K - **** - YES!*

Thought this was totally great. Classic tag match structure w/ the babyfaces getting a nice lil' shine in the beginning & then the heels taking over, leading into them working one helluva heat segment vs. SHO -- Ishimori & especially Phantasmo were SUCH compelling, athletic assholes there. The rest of the match is good too w/ the eventual YOH hot tag & the whole finishing stretch, but that whole SHO FIP segment was the easy highlight, because of the awesomely charismatic & compelling work by El Phantasmo & Ishimori.

*KENTA vs. Goto - **** - YES!*

My pick for the best match of the night. As you'd expect, every strike looks & sounds pretty damn hellacious, and the overall dynamic of KENTA doing most of the work on top while Goto fought from underneath worked extremely well, I thought. Both guys definitely delivered in their roles.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Tetsuya Naito © v. Kazuchika Okada, WK14 Night 2 - * * * * *

Kazuchika Okada © v. Kota Ibushi, WK14 Night 1 - * * * * *

Will Ospreay v. Himoru Takahashi, WK14 Night 1 - **** ½

Jay White © v. Tetsuya Naito, WK14 Night 1 - **** ¼ 

Chris Jericho v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, WK14 Night 2 - **** 

Jay White v. Kota Ibushi, WK14 Night 2 - ****

KENTA © v. Hirooki Goto, WK14 Night 2 - ****

Lance Archer © v. Jon Moxley, WK14 Night 1 - ****


----------



## Groovemachine

*SHINGO & EVIL vs Tomohiro Ishii & Hiroki Goto - NJPW New Year Dash 2020 - *****

Big lads smashing the ever-loving heck out of each other. Made me realise just how much I missed Ishii this weekend. Brutal strike exchanges, THAT double team move from Ishii and Goto, hot finish...this rocked.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Viking Raiders vs Street Profits vs O.C for the Raw Tag titles on the Raw (1/6/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Dr. Middy

There wasn't the highs that the first night of Wrestle Kingdom had, but the undercard here was way more consistent.

_6-Man Gauntlet -_ ****1/4*

_Jon Moxley vs Juice Robinson -_ ****1/4*

_Hiromu Takahashi & Ryu Lee vs. Jushin Liger & Naoki Sano -_ ****1/2

YES *_to El Phantasmo & Taiji Ishimori vs. SHO & YOH_

A really great sprint between these four at times. Phantasmo and Ishimori did some fun work on top, and SHO & YOH looked great as babyfaced in peril. It went too long for its own good I think, and honestly I don’t know if SHO & YOH really need to hold those titles at this point, feels like this should be singles now, but this was fun still!

*****

YES *_to SANADA vs Zack Sabre Jr._

I adore when these two work with each other, their chemistry is just wonderful. This was a match full of great counter wrestling and technical work, with is Sabre’s specialty, but I wish SANADA would use more of this stuff. He’s pretty damn great at it and hung with Sabre all the way through. Thought the finish was real nice and its cool to see one of Sabre’s bridging pins actually get him the win.

*****1/4

YES *_to Hirooki Goto vs KENTA_

A really fun brawl for the most part. Best parts of this were when they just decided to get real stiff, and watching them trade these real big palm strikes was awesome. Last few minutes were stellar. Now hopefully he’ll feud with Shingo or Ishii so we can get some more awesome brawls.

*****

YES *_to Kota Ibushi vs Jay White_

There was a lot of good here. I liked their back and forth, Ibushi going completely to his dark side for awhile as he kept picking up White only to just destroy him over and over again ruled, and their near falls down the line were great. However, there wasn’t as much heel work outside the interference, which was done twice after being done the night before. It felt very much like overkill, and I’m sad they did my boy Ibushi dirty by making him lose twice. 

Match was very good, just too long, and overbooked slightly, although I understand that they wanted to have the inference work this time around after not working last night. Not close to their G1 finals in any respect.

*****

YES *_to Chris Jericho vs Hiroshi Tanahashi_

This was honestly way better than I expected. Jericho is obviously very limited how, but still was able to bust out some lionsaults and his charisma, along with Tanahashi’s helped carry the match times. What I was surprised with, is that it was actually really paced very well. The walls of Jericho spots were really good, Tanahashi obviously selling a submission is top, and the counters and near falls they did were really good too. It actually didn’t feel too long either when all was set and done, and they worked a really smart match given their limits. It was nice that while it still felt like the Jericho brawls we’ve seen, it did so in the best way and didn’t over-rely on gimmicks.

*****1/4

YES *_to Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito_

Few things. First off, I feel like a little over the first 10 minutes of this match was really just some nice fluff, and didn’t matter much in context. They played into the negative of the Okada main event formula there. I also was a bit peeved initially when Naito basically stopped selling his knee like a minute after getting it slammed into the table outside.

That being said, everything else about this match was just phenomenal. We got Naito at 100% tonight, he was bumping a ton, when he decided to sell his knee later he did it really well, and he brought out some moves I don’t see very much, like that unbelievable stardust press. Really, everything after say 10 minutes or so was everything that is tremendous about this style of match. We got the wondrous pacing with the selling of exhaustion and allowing the moves to breathe, the fantastic striking battle, and the counters from both that just added all of that amazing drama. Granted, I figured Naito would win here given the spot they were in, but predictable isn’t bad if it’s done to this extent.

Also, all credit to Okada for giving us two unbelievable matches back to back like this, it takes somebody as amazing as him to this, and really the last person I can think of who did it was Omega back in 2017. He looked like last night never even happened, everything he did was as smooth and as effective as ever.

*****3/4*


----------



## fabi1982

Naito vs. Okada - 5*** as expected just a perfect match for me
Ospray vs. Takahashi - 5*** WOW
Sanada vs. ZSJ - **** WRESTLING
Ibushi vs. Okada - 5*** even with knowing who wins, this was just pure drama, it is a perfect match when 1000 kickouts dont bother anyone

edit fuck the new design for not being able to show * * * * * without fucking spaces...


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

fabi1982 said:


> edit fuck the new design for not being able to show * * * * * without fucking spaces...


Thanks for pointing that out. Just realized my post had Okada/Ibushi at 1* not 5 because of this formatting problem, lol.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rhea Ripley/Toni Storm/Candice LeRae vs Kay Lee Ray/Io Shirai/Bianca Belair on the NXT (1/8/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Damian Priest vs Dominik Dijakovic vs Cameron Grimes vs Keith Lee on the NXT (1/8/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## antoniomare007

Slight *YES* to

*Yuji Hino vs Yuji Okabayashi - Zero1 World Title 1/1/20*
These two had my attention 1 minute in when they do a test of strength/struggle for control for an irish whip







but to be honest, this has 7 minutes edited and even though it's only really noticeable once (at the very beginning after the irish wish spot), you can feel the match is kinda disjointed. The 17 minutes showed are a brutal hoss match though, it doesn't have all the nuances nor flow of Sekimoto vs Hino but it reaches an even higher level of viciousness - which is saying something







- at first with an incredible chop battle, and then after Okabayashi busts Hino's eyelid open with a botched lariat...the receipts Hino dishes out after that shit are insane, and Okabayashi retaliates with no fucks given too, it's truly wild. Korakuen was weirdly tame, specially for a New Year's show.
It's very much worth a watch, and again, if you are into heavy strikes and people trying to kill each other, this is pretty much right up your alley. But this lacked drama and I can't help but feel those missing 7 minutes could've helped give this more of a flow.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Tyler Bate vs Jordan Devlin at NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool II.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Gallus vs Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster vs Grizzled Young Veterans vs Imperium Ladder match for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles at NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool II.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to WALTER vs Joe Coffey for the NXT United Kingdom title at NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool II.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Groovemachine

*Tyler Bate vs Jordan Devlin - WWE NXT Takeover UK: Blackpool II - ****1/4*

This was clearly going to be MOTN going in, and they delivered. It gradually escalated and the stakes got higher as they kept upping their game throughout. That strike exchange was sweet; having seen that David Starr OTT match very recently, it's clearly something Devlin excels at. Lads, I'm KEEN for a rematch!


----------



## Taroostyles

Impact Hard To Kill

Michael Elgin vs Eddie Edwards-****1/4

Tessa Blanchard vs Sami Callihan-****1/2


----------



## fabi1982

YES - Tessa vs. Sami - ****1/2 probably the best intergender match I´ve ever seen. Sami made sure everything looks believable, he is just a great wrestler. And I was very much surprised about how good Tessa looked in the ring. Not following Impact, but this was one very fine match.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Tyler Bate vs Jordan Devlin - ****1/2*
Such good shit. I don't get to watch Bate too much, but when I do i'm having great time. Hopefully both will make the jump to NXT so i'll be able to see more of them.
Still gotta catch up w/ the ladder match & Walter/Coffey. I'm sure they rocked the house.

*Michael Elgin vs Eddie Edwards - ****1/4*
What a banger. Eddie is the man, always delivering. Not the biggest Elgin's fan here, but he looked like a beast. Absolutely love their chemistry & intensity, wouldn't mind a rubber match.

*Tessa Blanchard vs Sami Callihan - ****1/4*
Tessa is one of a kind, such an amazing talent. This was the best intergender i've ever seen, no doubt. Everything about this match felt epic. Impact hit a home-run with this rivalry.

Great PPV! check this out.


----------



## Dmight

OKADA vs IBUSHI Wrestle Kingdom 14 **. *YES

5 star. Top level stuff.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to the following:

*NXT UK Takeover Blackpool II: Jordan Devlin vs. Tyler Bate

NXT UK Takeover Blackpool II: Fatal Four Way Ladder Match

Impact Hard to Kill: Michael Elgin vs. Eddie Edwards

Impact Hard to Kill: Tessa Blanchard vs. Sami Callihan*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs Proud and Powerful vs Best Friends vs Young Bucks on the Dynamite (1/15/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Pete Dunne/Matt Riddle vs Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster on the NXT (1/15/20) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tyler Breeze vs Isaiah Scott vs Lio Rush on the NXT (1/15/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

AJPW New Years Wars

AJPW Triple Crown
*YES *Jake Lee vs Kento Miyahara ** * * * 1/4*


----------



## Taroostyles

AEW Dynamite 1/15 

Young Bucks/Best Friends/LAX/Omega & Page-****1/2

Pac/Darby-****


----------



## Corey

PAC vs. Darby Allin - ***** (YES!)*

God damn this was so good. Uber physical and tremendous urgency. One of the best Dynamite matches to date.

4-Way Number One Contender's Tag - **** 3/4 (NO But Highly Recommended)*


----------



## Corey

I'm pretty late on this but I finally finished the first night of Wrestle Kingdom. Wow...

White vs. Naito - ***** (YES!)*

This was not the prettiest of matches but I felt it was real gritty and had a lot of drama. The length would normally bother me but this built really really well and I enjoyed it.

Okada vs. Ibushi - ***** 3/4 (YES!!!!)*

Good god this was about as good of a wrestling match as you could possibly get. 39 minutes that pretty much flew by. Crazy highlight reel where selling was also included. Ibushi LEGIT looked like he was gonna win a couple times and that's very rare to find in an Okada match. This was nearly perfect.

Side note, they did way too much in that Ospreay/Hiromu match for my taste.

EDIT: Goto/Ishii vs. EVIL/Shingo from New Year's Dash was fuckin awesome! *** 3/4


----------



## NastyYaffa

**** & YES to Mandrews & Webster vs. Riddle & Dunne. Outstanding tag match.


----------



## fabi1982

NastyYaffa said:


> **** & YES to Mandrews & Webster vs. Riddle & Dunne. Outstanding tag match.


Same for me.

**** for the tag match!!


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Shingo Tagaki/EVIL vs Tomohiro Ishii/Hirooki Goto at New Year Dash!! (2020).

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

NXT wins match of the week honors for me.

Broserweights v. Andrews & Webstar, NXT TV 01/15/20 - **** 1/2 (YES !)

AEW's four way tag & Allin/Pac both sit at *** 3/4 for me.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NXT 1/15: Mark Andrews & Flash Morgan Webster vs. The Broserweights*

Just a super fun tag match full of great and innovative action. Dunne and Riddle came up with some really cool double team offense.

AEW’s 4 Way Tag was really good too, just felt a little too choregraphed at times. I’ll have to watch PAC vs. Allin again. Haven’t gotten a chance to watch it in full yet because I was flipping back and forth between AEW and NXT.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

Started putting this together last night. Catching up on some stuff.

These matches all get a Yes from me so far. I gotta watch the rest of the Stardom 9th Anniversary card when its up. Just got into MLW and NWA, will be looking out for Mance vs Havok next week in the barbed wire match! Smith Jr vs Pillman Jr just barley missed contention for me.


I know we got the Ladder match tonight on RAW to look forward to as well. Granted this will be the first RAW I have watched this year. Gonna try to keep up with the following - WWE, NXT/NXT UK, AEW, MLW, NWA, ROH, IMPACT, STARDOM, TJPW, NJPW, AIW, some GCW and others when I can. I might have to check out some


*Timebomb vs Ospereay - NJPW Wrestlekingdom 14 4* 1/4

Tetsuya Naito vs - Jay White - NJPW Wrestlekingdom 14 4*

Kota Ibushi vs Jay White - NJPW WrestleKingdom 14 4*

Naito vs Okada - NJPW WrestleKingdom 14 5*1/4

Tyler Bate vs Jordan Devlin - NXT UK TakerOver:Blackpool II 5*

Sami Callahan vs Tessa Blanchard - IMPACT:Hard To Kill ****

Mayu Iwatani vs Momo Watanabe - STARDOM 9th Anniversary *****

I need to watch last week's NXT episode. Also the rest of Stardom 9th Anniversary.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

@Yuffie Kisaragi No Okada/Ibushi?


----------



## Corey

Good god I can't believe we just saw this on free television...

*WWE United States Championship Ladder Match: *Andrade (c) vs. Rey Mysterio _(RAW 1/20) _***** (YES!)*

Well that was fucking NUTS to see on RAW, that's for god damn sure. A code red off the top off a ladder THROUGH another ladder?? Jesus! And then that hammerlock DDT through the ladder!? Jesus x2! This was wild. Couldn't have asked for much more.


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> Good god I can't believe we just saw this on free television...
> 
> *WWE United States Championship Ladder Match: *Andrade (c) vs. Rey Mysterio _(RAW 1/20) _***** (YES!)*
> 
> Well that was fucking NUTS to see on RAW, that's for god damn sure. A code red off the top off a ladder THROUGH another ladder?? Jesus! And then that hammerlock DDT through the ladder!? Jesus x2! This was wild. Couldn't have asked for much more.


I was close to nominating it myself but a couple of the botches held it back. Andrade basically had to sell the Code Red himself and that spot where Rey fell from the titles to do a Hurricanrana he landed right on his head.

But still, hot crowd, some cool spots, and Zelina wearing whatever the hell she was wearing make this a good time.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SCU vs Adam Page/Kenny Omega for the AEW Tag titles on the Dynamite (1/22/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pac vs Jon Moxley on the Dynamite (1/22/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Pete Dunne/Matt Riddle vs Imperium on the NXT (1/22/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Roderick Strong vs Keith Lee for the NXT North American title on the NXT (1/22/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Corey

Slight *YES! (****) *to SCU vs. Kenny & Page for the Tag Titles. That was a really strong, lengthy southern style new age tag. The commercial break they took made us miss the crowd noise during some of the biggest times in the match so that fucking sucked, but I had my eyes glued to the screen to see the action at least. Great match, surprising result. Really digging this story with Page.

Inner Circle vs. Jurassic Express - *** 1/2
Mox vs. PAC - *** 1/2 (just a littttttle too drawn out for time)


----------



## Taroostyles

AEW Dynamite 1/22

SCU vs Omega/Page-****1/4 

A fantastic very old school style tag match. They put the heat on strong and built to great story and finish. If you havent liked the more spot heavy tag stuff they've done than this really should be up your alley. 

Inner Circle/Jurassic-***1/2 
Pac/Mox-***3/4


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll have to rewatch the Hangman/Omega vs. SCU match. One thing about the show on the boat, while it had a great setting, is that it felt like they muted the crowd a bit. The reactions didn't sound that loud on TV even when I turned the volume up. And just as a side, the censorship was ridiculous last night. I'm pretty sure they censored the word "suck" when the crowd chanted "You Suck!" at MJF.

And overall I thought the match was good, just nothing amazing. The story however with Hangman has been the best long term story AEW has told so far. Love that. And honestly at this point, I'm more on his side than The Bucks, who just come across as unlikeable in these moments.


----------



## Corey

TD Stinger said:


> I'll have to rewatch the Hangman/Omega vs. SCU match. One thing about the show on the boat, while it had a great setting, is that it felt like they muted the crowd a bit. The reactions didn't sound that loud on TV even when I turned the volume up. And just as a side, the censorship was ridiculous last night. I'm pretty sure they censored the word "suck" when the crowd chanted "You Suck!" at MJF.
> 
> And overall I thought the match was good, just nothing amazing. The story however with Hangman has been the best long term story AEW has told so far. Love that. And honestly at this point, I'm more on his side than The Bucks, who just come across as unlikeable in these moments.


That can't be right. I believe they only bleeped out the word FUCK throughout all the chants. Maybe shit too. 

But yeah I had to turn my TV up quite a bit but no big deal.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Usos/Roman Reigns vs Baron Corbin/Dolph Ziggler/Robert Roode on the Smackdown (1/24/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NWA Hard Times: Thunder Rosa vs. Allysin Kay*

Wow, so this was a shocker to me. First time checking out NWA here. And I was very impressed by these 2 women here. Rosa has a great mix of high flying and technical skill. And Kay sold all the damage done to her tremendously well. Thing is I've seen Kay in Impact and Rosa in Lucha Underground and have never been that impressed by either of them in the ring, but they were both great here.


----------



## dukenukem3do

Yes to WWE worlds collide-DIY vs Mustache Mountain ****1/2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroostyles

Worlds Collide

Imperium vs Undisputed Era-****3/4 

Absolutely incredible. Just go watch it. Walter, Aichner, Strong, and O Reilly are all otherworldly.


----------



## Dr. Middy

World's Collide was excellent with three great matches!

*NO *_to Ilja Dragunov vs Finn Balor - _****1/2

YES *_to Angel Garza vs Travis Banks vs Jordan Devlin vs Isaiah “Swerve” Scott_

You put four guys who all can work fast paced styles together in this kind of match and you’re gonna get a spotfest. We got exactly that, with everybody getting a little in, and some awesome spots to boot. Loved seeing Devlin pick up the win, he looked the best in the match and is easily the most talented. Great match.

*****

YES *_to Moustache Mountain (Tyler Bate and Trent Seven) vs DIY (Tommaso Ciampa and Johnny Gargano)_

I probably enjoyed this way more than most. But I had a blast watching this, it felt like a mixture of a really fun house show match where everybody plays to the crowd, but also a dramatic match because both these teams are tremendous. The comedy early on was great, and the Seven/Ciampa and Bate/Gargano segments were excellent. Some of the double teams and near falls were awesome too, and the one real negative was that I thought the whole part with Seven protecting Bate was wacky and took me out of it for a moment. Still, a fantastic, friendly (I guess) tag team match.

*****1/2

YES *_to Undisputed Era (Adam Cole, Roderick Strong, Bobby Fish, and Kyle O’Reilly) vs Imperium (WALTER, Fabian Aichner, Martel Barthel, and Alexander Wolfe) _

So there was an injury early to poor Wolfe, where I think he got knocked loopy with a kick to his chin. Initially it made things a bit awkward, but it actually completely changed the complexion of the match for the better. We ended up with a wonderfully great match that mixed great tag team wrestling with these violent bursts of offense from everybody involved. Imperium became underdogs, and I loved the story of UE trying their damnest to keep WALTER out as much as they could. Both Aichner and Barthel were outstanding with their offense, and their selling as underdogs. And WALTER was the big final boss who just owned when he was in there and had UE quaking in their boots. In the end he couldn’t be vanquished, and this was just outstanding faction warfare, one of the best multi-man tag matches I’ve seen since Shield/Wyatts.

*****3/4*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Angel Garza vs Isaiah Scott vs Jordan Devlin vs Travis Banks for the NXT Cruiserweight title at Worlds Collide (2020).

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Moustache Mountain vs DIY at Worlds Collide (2020).

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Undisputed Era vs Imperium at Worlds Collide (2020).

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NXT Worlds Collide: Moustache Mountain vs. DIY*

This felt very much like an indy tag team match where there was a lot of shtick in the beginning but once it started to get going, it was just a super fun match to watch. That spot with the Spiral Tap was very cool.

*NXT Worlds Collide: The Undisputed Era vs. Imperium*

In most cases losing a guy like Wolfe from this match would hurt, but because Walter is such a monster compared to all of TUE, it still worked well enough in this situation.

Things were awkward after he Wolfe injury for a bit, and some of Aichner and Barthel's tag team spots didn't look great at 1st, but once we got a couple of Walter hot tags, the energy of this match was amazing.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*WWE NXT 01/22 - Keith Lee vs. Roddy Strong - **** - YES!*

Really loved everything about this. Roddy as the douchebag true heel w/ his stablemates & all, going against the red-hot babyface Keith Lee was a wonderful setting already on paper, and they wrestled one helluva match, to say the least. Keith is great with all of his Keith Lee-shizzat, them power moves & that freaky athleticism, and the main-meat of the match, which was Roddy's work on the ankle, was fantastic. Roddy was his usual intense self w/ that laser focus as he went to town on that bodypart, and it was truly a joy to watch. Keith's selling was great throughout too. Just a superb match & a great title change.


----------



## Bruce L

Right now, if pressed, I'd give a *YES* to Okada/Ibushi at WK. But for the last three years, I've given a YES to the Tokyo Dome main event, given it a second watch a few weeks later, and come away thinking "Man, that was just... long." I will say that I liked Okada/Ibushi on first viewing a lot more than I did Okada/Omega ('17), Okada/Naito ('18), or Omega/Tanahashi ('19) at first, so there's that.

I'm not so conflicted with my *YES* votes for the following:

- Ospreay/Takahashi at WK

- Bate/Devlin at TakeOver: Blackpool

- #DIY vs Moustache Mountain at Worlds Collide

- Undisputed Era vs Imperium at Worlds Collide

I also really enjoyed Riddle & Dunne vs South Wales Subculture and SCU vs Omega & Page, but I thought the commercial breaks in the former and the picture-in-picture stretch in the latter killed their momentum at inopportune times. I kind of miss the days when TV matches would just go to commercial after somebody wiped out big-time and come back with the other guy in firm control; I'm not loving having big moments happen in a tiny inset in the corner while a State Farm commercial takes up most of the screen.


----------



## Corey

Fiend vs. Bryan Strap Match - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

Absolute fucking TOP NOTCH work from both men here. Extreme physicality throughout and great drama down the stretch. Can't believe they managed to pull this off so well with the Fiend character. Perfect balance of having him look vulnerable but also dominant. Some really strong camera work as well to capture all the cool moments. Number 2 behind Okada/Ibushi for me right now.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan Strap match for the Universal title at Royal Rumble.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Becky Lynch vs Asuka for the Raw Women's title at Royal Rumble.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## fabi1982

YES to the mens rumble, what a refreshing rumble that was. Brock dominating, Drew kicking heads off, fucking Edge. Good that they pulled that off with no oldtimers (I dont count MVP).


----------



## NastyYaffa

Bryan vs. Fiend gets a YES. Just as good, and maybe even slightly better than their already-excellent SurSer meeting. A "psychological thriller" in a pro-wrestling ring of sorts, and the kind of a match that I feel like not many could make work, but you just knew the greatest of all-time had to do it again.

Men's Rumble was excellent as well.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

WWE Royal Rumble: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt

This was the best they could have gotten out of this stip and was great to see. This is how a Fiend match should be. He should look dominant, supernatural, virtually unbeatable. But, you still find a way to tell a compelling story and make the fight somewhat even. Bryan and Bray did that here.

Match starts how you think it would, the Fiend dominates. But Bryan eventually fights back making full use of the strap. And the image of his demon clown bending over in pain after getting kicked in the balls like 5 times was hilarious. Loved the sequence where Bryan eventually got the Lebell Lock in on Bray with the strap. And towards the end where Bray sprang to life and just no sold all the strap shots was just so cool.

Even the finish worked too. I hope we see Bray keep the Mandible Claw Chokeslam in the future.

WWE Royal Rumble: Men's Royal Rumble Match:

So let me just say this, while Keith Lee did get some shine, I wished he would have lasted longer. And what they did to Riddle sucked. But those things I didn't like aside, this Rumble felt so different than any other Rumble I've seen before, and that's hard to do after 30 years of Rumbles.

Brock dominating, while at times got a little overboard, was a nice story for the 1st half of the match. And seeing him interact with Kofi, Rey, Keith, Braun, Drew, etc. was cool to see. And although Rico looked like a chump against Brock on Raw the week before, the fact that he helped Drew eliminate Brock was at least a nice moment for him. And God the crowd became unglued after that.

And if it had just had that 1st half, the Rumble would have been solid. But then they had freaking EDGE return to in ring competition to a HUGE pop. We got a Rated RKO moment. We got Seth and his crew wrecking the entire Rumble until he was left all alone. I loved that even after he Curb Stomped Roman minutes earlier, he's still slimy enough to try to get Roman's help when he's all alone. And in the end they make a new star by having Drew win the Rumble.

Some small complaints aside, can't ask for more than that.



On top of that, the Women's Rumble was also very entertaining until it got down the stretch. And that's not a knock on Charlotte btw, but by the end they had women like Xia Li, Shotzi, Tegan, freaking Santina. Just women you knew wouldn't win this match. Not having Sasha in there in the end I think hurt because she's at least another person fans would have bought winning.

Becky and Asuka had a pretty good match too. I liked their match last year better, but this one had some cool spots including that sick Suplex Asuka took off the apron. Didn't love the spot where the ref made Asuka stop when Becky was down and out. I mean to me, if she's knocked out, she's knocked out. Call the match there. Having her have to grab the referee's leg at the end didn't really make sense to me with Becky being the face.

And to top it all off, though I hate their feud, Roman and Corbin had a fun brawl around the stadium and the Spear on top of the dugout made for a fun finish/visual.


----------



## Taroostyles

No to everything from the Rumble. 

Mens Rumble and Bray/Bryan both ***3/4.


----------



## Groovemachine

How frickin' great was it to see Bryan use those callbacks to some of his ROH masterpieces? A less barbaric version of the Nigel McGuinness '06 ringpost spot, the repeated kick to the balls a la one of the Morishima matches, and finally the strap used around the face like he used the chain to take down Morishima in their final encounter. Bit of a geeky throwback, but to me it really sold it as Bryan knowing he had to do whatever it takes to beat The Fiend, digging deep into his own personal archive to what worked best in the past. Really strong storytelling there.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Pete Dunne/Matt Riddle vs Grizzled Young Veterans on the NXT (1/29/20) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 :clap


----------



## NastyYaffa

> NJPW:
> Jon Moxley vs. Lance Archer (Wrestle Kingdom 14 - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||





> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom 14 - Day 1) || YES = 16 ||
> Jay White vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 14 - Day 1) || YES = 11 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 14 - Day 1) || YES = 20 ||*
> Bullet Club vs. CHAOS vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun vs. Ryusuke Taguchi, Togi Makabe & Toru Yano (Wrestle Kingdom 14 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Roppongi 3K (Wrestle Kingdom 14 - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Wrestle Kingdom 14 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. KENTA (Wrestle Kingdom 14 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay White vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 14 - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Chris Jericho vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (Wrestle Kingdom 14 - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 14 - Day 2) || YES = 14 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Los Ingobernables de Jason (New Year Dash !!) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> Other Puro:
> Yuji Hino vs. Yuji Okabayashi (ZERO1 Sushizanmai Presents Happy New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Mayu Iwatani vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 9th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Europe Indy:
> 
> WWE:
> Jordan Devlin vs. Tyler Bate (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool II) || YES = 6 ||
> Gallus vs. Grizzled Young Veterans vs. South Wales Subculture vs. Imperium (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool II) || YES = 2 ||
> Joe Coffey vs. WALTER (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool II) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle & Pete Dunne vs. South Wales Subculture (NXT 15/01) || YES = 5 ||
> Andrade vs. Rey Mysterio (RAW 20/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Imperium vs. Matt Riddle & Pete Dunne (NXT 22/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 22/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Angel Garza vs. Isaiah Scott vs. Jordan Devlin vs. Travis Banks (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> #DIY vs. Moustache Mountain (Worlds Collide) || YES = 5 ||
> Imperium vs. The Undisputed Era (Worlds Collide) || YES = 5 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. The Fiend (Royal Rumble) || YES = 3 ||
> Men’s Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 2 ||
> Grizzled Young Veterans vs. Matt Riddle & Pete Dunne (NXT 29/01) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> ROH:
> 
> Impact:
> Eddie Edwards vs. Michael Elgin (Hard To Kill) || YES = 3 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Tessa Blanchard (Hard To Kill) || YES = 5 ||
> 
> AEW:
> Cody vs. Darby Allin (Dynamite 01/01) || YES = 1 ||
> PAC & The Lucha Brothers vs. The Elite (Dynamite 01/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Page & Kenny Omega vs. Best Friends vs. Proud-N-Powerful vs. The Young Bucks (Dynamite 15/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. PAC (Dynamite 15/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Page & Kenny Omega vs. SoCal Uncensored (Dynamite 22/01) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> Other US:
> Allysin Kay vs. Thunder Rosa (NWA Hard Times) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha:




^ Here's Januarys list. I don't think you can color any sections of your posts anymore, so had to improvise


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Robbie Eagles/Ryu Lee vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 1 (2020).

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuku-gun vs Kazuchika Okada/Jon Moxley at The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 1 (2020).

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to EVIL vs Tomohiro Ishii at The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 1 (2020).

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Hirooki Goto vs Shingo Takagi for the NEVER Openweight title at The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 1 (2020).

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Corey

*NO But VERY VERY Close!*

Goto vs. Shingo - ******

In-ring wise this was great. Everything you'd expect on paper. The crowd however was ASS and held it back imo. They actually woke up a little bit surprisingly because they were flat out terrible before this matchup. Dead silent during the Okada & Moxley tag.

Shingo vs. Ishii next I'd assume?


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Roppongi 3K/Ryusuke Taguchi/Jon Moxley at The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 2 (2020).

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 2 (2020).

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Will Ospreay for the British Heavyweight title at The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 2 (2020).

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Taichi vs Kazuchika Okada at The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 2 (2020).

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW New Beginning in Sapporo Night 2: Will Ospreay vs. Zack Sabre Jr.*

Great match with Ospreay doing his best to match ZSJ hold for hold and even dominating at some points with his power. But like any ZSJ match, he can put it away in an instant with one Submission Hold.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kevin Owens/Viking Raiders vs Buddy Murphy/AOP Elimination match on the Raw (2/3/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## TD Stinger

Not a YES, but the 6 Man Elimination Tag from Raw last night was a nice piece of business.

KO is down 3-1, he eliminates both Buddy and Akam with a great babyface comeback with the crowd going crazy only for Rezar to put him down. And by the end he's getting a standing ovation from the crowd.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but recommended to 'William Shatner Mask' Homicide vs. Casanova Valentine from ICW:NY 'No Holds Barred'


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kip Sabian/Penelope Ford vs Kenny Omega/Riho on the AEW Dark (2/4/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Butcher & Blade/Lucha Bros vs The Elite on the Dynamite (2/5/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jordan Devlin vs Tyler Breeze on the NXT (2/5/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Undisputed Era vs BroserWeights/Tommaso Ciampa on the NXT (2/5/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Corey

*YES! *to the 8-Man Tag from Dynamite last night. Absolutely GREAT action with some good storytelling as well.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tony Nese vs Lio Rush vs Jordan Devlin on the 205 Live (2/7/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Groovemachine

*BUSHI, Shingo Takagi & EVIL vs Tomohiro Ishii, Hiroki Goto & Robbie Eagles - NJPW Road to New Beginning Feb 6th - ****1/4*

Textbook layout for a 6-man tag, this was a fantastic piece of business, feeling chaotic but never out of control. Great pairings, particularly Ishii & Shingo who absolutely rocked the house. Everyone looked good here, with Eagles getting more than a few legit nearfalls; his stock has soared recently. Ishii is insane for working in a spot involving his dodgy knee getting caught in the ropes. Not a single dull moment in this, highly recommended.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW New Beginning in Sapporo

REV PRO British Heavyweight Title
*YES Will Ospreay vs Zack Sabre Jr * * * * 1/4*

MCW Vendetta 

MCW World Heavyweight Title
*YES Slex vs Adam Brooks * * * * 1/4

YES Dowie James vs Will Ospreay * * * * 1/4*


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES* to

*YujI Okabayashi vs Chris Dickinson - GCW Live Fast Die Young 2/3/20* 

A pretty dope sprint with these two hitting everything with speed and force to try to put the other out. Dickinson was a little too Davey Richardsy with his mannerisms and no selling but Yuji either chopped him to death or lariat him to Bolivia to put him in his place most of the time so I wasn't that upset about it. Commentary was absolutely atrocious, play by play guy calling Yuji "Okoboyoshi" all match long pissed me off. Also,







at the Japanese crowd doing neckbeard chants, so weird.

All in all 14 minutes worthy of y'alls time


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Roppongi 3K vs Suzuki-gun for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles at The New Beginning in Osaka (2020).

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Chaos at The New Beginning in Osaka (2020).

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Jay White vs Sanada at The New Beginning in Osaka (2020).

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs Ryu Lee for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight title at The New Beginning in Osaka (2020).

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap

I give a YES to Jon Moxley vs Minoru Suzuki for the IWGP United States title at The New Beginning in Osaka (2020).

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Tetsuya Naito vs Kenta for the IWGP Heavyweight title and for the IWGP Intercontinental title at The New Beginning in Osaka (2020).

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

Edit:

Watching tonight's NJPW ppv was totally worth the 26 dollars :trips8


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW New Beginning in Osaka

IWGP Jr Heavyweight Title
*YES Dragon Lee vs Hiromu Tanahashi * * * * 1/4*

Nothing else on the show was MOTY calibur for me but I went 3 and 3/4 on Sanda vs White and 4 stars on Suzuki vs Mox and Kenta vs Naito so it was a really good show. Didn't see the Jr Tag match as I hadnt woken up so might watch that later.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW New Beginning in Osaka: Ryu Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi*

I mean what can you really say? They chopped the shit out of each other. Lee hit one of the damnedest Suicide Dives I've ever seen. And overall the action was fun to watch. By the end it got kind of tame honestly, but didn't take away from the match.

*NJPW New Beginning in Okasa: Minoru Suzuki vs. Jon Moxley*

The match I've waited a long time for and it didn't disappoint. A chair duel, Suzuki destroying Mox's arm, Mox Powerboming Suzuki through a table, the strikes, the great selling and facial expressions of both men. Loved this.


White vs. Sanada was good too, but nothing too special. And Naito vs. Kenta had great drama by the end, but it took a long time to get there.


----------



## fabi1982

*NJPW New Beginning in Osaka: Ryu Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi* - YES 5*
*NJPW New Beginning in Okasa: Minoru Suzuki vs. Jon Moxley* - YES ****
*NJPW New Beginning in Okasa: Tetsuya Naito vs Kenta *- YES ****


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Becky Lynch vs Asuka for the Raw Women's title on the Raw (2/10/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kevin Owens/Viking Raiders/Samoa Joe vs Seth Rollins/Murphy/AOP on the Raw (2/10/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Corey

*NO But Highly Recommended*

The Briscoes vs. Bandido & Flamita (ROH Free Enterprise) *** 3/4

Awesome match with a bunch of action and drama down the stretch. Only downside is that there's no structure whatsoever. May as well have just been a tornado tag.


----------



## TD Stinger

Can't give it a YES, but it's damn close:

WWE Raw 2/10: Asuka vs. Becky Lynch

Better than their last Rumble match. No big story here, just really good wrestling and back and forth action. The finishing sequence is just a thing of beauty.


----------



## Taroostyles

NJPW New Beginning Osaka 2/9

Dragon Lee vs Hiromu Takahashi-****3/4 

Exactly what you would expect from these 2 madmen while still being different than some of their other classics. The chop exchange is just unreal and the pace they keep up is hard to believe at times. This was so physical and hard hitting while still so athletic and a complete showcase of both mens talents. Just a notch under Ospreay and Hiromu from WK. 

Jon Moxley vs Minoru Suzuki-****1/2 

Two even crazier bastards doing crazy bastard shit. Minoru really is like a bond villain in this match and Mox was more than up to the challenge of hanging with him. They laid out a smart and well paced match that used smoke and mirrors well to accentuate both mens strengths. I could watch these 2 wrestle all day, both men are the last of a dying breed. 

Still need to check out Naito/Kenta. Sanada and Jay was good but a bit underwhelming considering their talents probably ***3/4.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs SCU for the AEW World Tag titles on the Dynamite (2/12/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Johnny Gargano vs Cameron Grimes on the NXT (2/12/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Adam Cole vs Kushida on the NXT (2/12/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Corey

Two fantastic title matches on Dynamite last night:

Kenny & Hangman (c) vs. SCU - **** 1/2+* (This match was awesome but I was very confused by the rope grab at 3?)
Riho (c) vs. Nyla Rose - **** 3/4 *(best AEW women's match to date)


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll give a slight YES to:

*AEW Dynamite 2/12: Nyla Rose vs. Riho*

Might have been a few moments I didn't take seriously like Riho Suplexing Nyla, but I can't deny the great energy of this match as it got to the 2nd half. Also Riho running across the table to dropkick Nyla was great.

Omega/Hangman vs. SCU was pretty damn good too.


----------



## Platt

RevPro High Stakes Zack Sabre Jr vs Will Ospreay * * * * *


----------



## Taroostyles

AEW Dynamite 2/12

Adam Page/Omega vs SCU-**** 
Riho/Nyla-****1/4 
MJF/Jungle Boy-**** 

Mox/Santana was also like ***1/2. What a stacked wrestling show this was.


----------



## Corey

NO NO NO NO to Cole vs. Ciampa. Mother of jesus that was one of the most excessive matches I feel like I've ever seen. No semblance of a story whatsoever. Nothing but FINISHERS and MOVES and SPOTS and NEARFALLS for like 35 minutes. So many destroyers and no selling and cheap pops, god I hated it so much hahaha. For the match to end like THAT was even worse too.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Keith Lee vs Dominik Dijakovic for the NXT North American title at NXT TakeOver: Portland.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Johnny Gargano vs Finn Balor at NXT TakeOver: Portland.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Undisputed Era vs BroserWeights for the NXT Tag titles at NXT TakeOver: Portland.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Adam Cole vs Tommaso Ciampa for the NXT title at NXT TakeOver: Portland.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NXT Takeover Portland: Johnny Gargano vs. Finn Balor*

MOTN and MOTY contender. This was so well paced for a 30 minute match. Started slow. Balor was great with his heel work, including doing pushups while applying a Headscissors. He had some great leg work early. He and Balor worked great off of each other. They built up the Dropkick spot on the outside and both guys hit great version of it. And my God, Balor hit one of the best Coup de Graces I've ever seen. And then a Vicious 1916 puts it away. This Finn Balor we're seeing right now is a megastar.

*NXT Takeover Portland: The Broserweights vs. The Undisputed Era*

Just a great tag match full of action. Nothing more to really say.

*NXT Takeover Portland: Tommaso Ciampa vs. Adam Cole*

Please forgive me @Corey . Oh, what to say about this match.

I thought for the 1st 20-25 minutes of this match, I loved it. Cole working Ciampa's neck as great. Ciampa's aggression was great. Them doing their sthick was great. The counters were great. The crowd was great.

Cole hit the Last Shot I want to say about 25 minutes in. The match should have just ended there. Had you ended there, you have a MOTY contender. But then, they had like 10 more kickouts. They had TUE interference. You have a Gargano heel turn (REALLY, we're doing this shit again). And it just brings the match down. I mean it brings the match down from like a 10/10 to an 8/10. But it's still taking away from the match. And that's not a Cole problem or a Ciampa problem. It's just a problem these Takeover main events have. And it's not the worst problem to have, but it's still something that can be improved.


Lee vs. Dijak was a super hot opener. A Hoss Spotfest but it had that dumbass Poweromb spot where Dijak fought through the 1st one and I hated it. Tegan vs. Dakota was a super fun weapons match though I'm not sure about the finish. And Rhea vs. Bianca surprised me. I wasn't sure how they would click, but they had a pretty fun match.

All in all I have some questions about the booking but a great show.


----------



## fabi1982

YES - Gargano/Balor
YES - Lee/Dijakovic
YES - TUE/Broserweights
YES - Cole/Ciampa


----------



## Dr. Middy

Takeover was really great yet again!

*YES *_to Keith Lee vs Domonick Dijakovic_

I was unsure what to really rate this, as it was messy at times and went deep into the perils of being overly indyriffic. That being said, I can’t help but smile watching Keith Lee be his charismatic, athletic self, and some of the spot they did in this match were tremendous and did make me laugh. It’s like watching two bears try to have a CW match, but they did a good job, crowd adored the match, and it was a fun time. So yeah, a light yes (my entire family loved this match btw).

*****

YES *_to Tegan Nox vs Dakota Kai_

Their feud coming in was great, and I loved the teaser match they had on TV where they just brawled and beat the hell out of one another for 5 minutes. This expanded on that match, introduced a bunch of weapons, and was a hell of a war. They continued right where they left off, we got some pretty gnarly spots (I was shocked to see Tegan get nailed in the head with the trash can lid), and they just had a wild match with great emotion from both. The ending was a bit of a letdown, but it does continue the feud and introduced a heavy for Dakota. Great match.

*****

YES *_to Finn Balor vs Johnny Gargano_

God dammit grappling emote, why can’t you have matches like this more often? He’s great and all, but falls into the trap of doing too much. Instead, we got a pretty long match but smartly paced and wonderfully worked. Balor was tremendous as the asshole, cocky heel and he was the highlight for most of the match. The final maybe 7 minutes ruled, with the huge dropkicks spots on the outside, and then Balor just SQUASHING Gargano and SPIKING him down with the best version of the double stomp and 1916 I can remember.

*****1/4

YES *_to Rhea Ripley vs Bianca Bel Air_

Color me surprised! They were going in with the disadvantage of following three great matches and also being the most predictable match on the card, given they started the Charlotte/Rhea build. But they won back the crowd pretty quick, and had great chemistry to boot. Bianca continues to shine in what was her best match yet, showing off her power and athleticism, while Rhea continues to hold her own as a powerful dominant babyface. Shame, I’d prefer they have a rematch or at least involve Bianca somehow.

******

YES to Undisputed Era (Kyle O’ Reilly and Bobby Fish) vs The Broserweights (Pete Dunne and Matt Riddle)

Forgot the last time I saw anything less than a great tag match involving KOR and Fish. This was outstanding from bell to bell, and the narrative they told with Riddle and Dunne having multiple instances where they messed up to where they might turn on each other was absolutely stellar. Speaking of Riddle, he was on fire the entire match, the crowd adored him, and his hot tags were nothing short of incredible. The pop him and Dunne got when they won was amazing, and this was a complete home run, after nobody really expected this team to really end up being this much of a success. This was just the best

*****1/2

NO *_to Adam Cole vs Tommasso Ciampa_

For a good amount of this match, I thought it was great. Ciampa’s aggression was fantastic as he just went nuts destroying Cole for a good amount of time, and we got the great wheelbarrow suplex spot where his neck came into play. Then, Cole gave him a panama sunrise on the goddamn outside and he was just back in the ring seconds later. Ugh. From there, we got the overzealous nature of Adam Cole matches nowadays, with a ref bump, multiple intereference spots, and too many near fall kickouts (although one or two were good). A shame, because it could have ended up a good match if we didn’t end up there again. The Gargano thing made me roll my eyes, do we really need to see them in another feud after they always seem to be involved with one another? Oh well.

****1/2*


----------



## Taroostyles

Takeover Portland 

Lee/Dijak-****1/2 
Tegan/Dakota-***3/4 
Rhea/Bianca-***1/2
Bros/UE-****1/4
Cole/Ciampa-****1/2 

Still need to see Balor/Gargano


----------



## EmbassyForever

Gargano/Balor - ****1/4
Balor is at his very best. No idea how they made him a smiling bafoon in the main roster. The guy is a natural bad ass. Just a fantastic match between two great wrestlers. MOTN, no doubt.

Lee/Dijakovic - ****
Match was a blast but the last 5 minutes were kinda too much, didn't care for the powerbomb sequence. But other than that - an awesome, kick ass opener. Lee is phenomenal. Dijakovic is a one impressive fella but hopefully he'll tone down his style in the future.

Loved Kai/Nox, probably ***3/4, idk. Rest was good to very good, nothing spectacular. Great show!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

YES to Tegan/Dakota
YES to Gargano/Balor


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

NXT Takeover: Portland

Keith Lee v. Dominic Dijakovic - **** (YES !)
Tegan Nox v. Dakota Kai - **** 1/4 (YES !)
The Undisputed Era v. The Broserweights - **** 1/4 (YES !)
Finn Balor v. Johnny Gargano - **** 1/2 (YES !)
Adam Cole v. Tomassao Ciampa - **** 1/2 (YES !)


----------



## Taroostyles

Takeover Portland 

Balor/Gargano-****1/2 

NJPW New Begninning 

Naito/Kenta-****


----------



## Alright_Mate

NXT Takeover Portland
*Yes! to Keith Lee vs Dominik Dijakovic(****1/4) - *Loved this match, these two have perfect chemistry. A real mixture of an old school slogfest along with fast paced highspots. One minute they'd be slogging it out with stiff slaps and forearms, next minute they'd be hitting moonsaults. A real mixture and yet again a perfect showcase of what these two are capable of. My only gripe was the last few sequences felt unnecessary but they didn't spoil the match.

*Yes! to Dakota Kai vs Tegan Nox(****) - *This is what a street fight should be all about, quick fast paced balls to the walls action with no messing about. These two women are so underrated in my opinion, Dakota's understanding of Wrestling is first class. Tegan's character work was great too, especially after nailing Dakota with a laptop to the knee, from that point the storytelling in the match was excellent. The ending though unfortunately was a big negative.

*Yes! to Finn Balor vs Johnny Gargano(****1/4) - *Finn Balor's performance 10/10, Johnny Gargano's selling 0/10. I have to give this match a yes though just because Finn Balor was fucking brilliant, this is the Finn Balor we needed five years ago, his character work and wrestling ability in this match was class. Finn targeting Johnny's leg and Johnny targeting Finn's arm was good storytelling and psychology; however Gargano had to go and spoil it by no selling his leg and forgetting about targeting Finn's arm. The match turned into a battle of reversals with a few near falls here and there, Balor's finishing sequence though was great.

*Yes! to Undisputed Era vs Broserweights(****1/4) - *This was the kind of tag team match that usually opens a Takeover event, it felt strange to have this going on fifth. Nevertheless this tag match was chaotic, that's the perfect word to sum it up. You had one trashy indy sequence between O'Reilly and Riddle but apart from that there's not much to complain about. Some of the sequences these two teams produced down the stretch were excellent. 

_No! to Rhea Ripley vs Bianca Belair(***3/4) - _These two gave us a glimpse of what to expect in the future, two women with great potential who will only get better. First 10 minutes or so I thought the match was ok, when they started slapping each other the match picked up steam, the last five minutes or so they delivered. Preferred Dakota vs Tegan but Rhea vs Bianca wasn't far off them.

_No! to Adam Cole vs Tommaso Ciampa(***1/2) - _This could have been great but they fucked everything up with a few nonsensical spots. To start with I was enjoying the match, Cole's work on Ciampa's neck was good and Ciampa's selling of his neck was consistent. Then Adam Cole went through a table and the match started to fall off the rails, Cole gets put through a table then delivers a superkick about 30 seconds later like nothing happened, WTF! Then the last 10 minutes was just overbooked to extremes, Cole basically no selling Ciampa's air raid crash, Ciampa basically no selling Cole's Panama Sunrise on the outside, trash. Ciampa then kicked out of a few finishers and a belt to the head finishes him off  The majority of the match was actually decent but yet again they spoil a main event with overbooking.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Gotta say that Balor vs. Gargano is probably my least favorite match that I've watched this year so far. Complete garbage. Neither guy felt like a pro-wrestler in that match.

Rhea/Belair - ***1/2
Bros/UE - ***1/4
Cole vs. Ciampa - ***1/4

Cole vs. Ciampa was nowhere near as ridiculous (or bad) as the Cole vs. Gargano matches imo. Sure they went a bit crazy with them nearfalls by the end & the whole Gargano deal at the end was silly as hell, but all in all, I thought it was actually a real good match.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Chaos vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at the NJPW Tiger Hattori Retirement Event.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Taroostyles

AEW Dynamite 2/19

Lucha Bros vs Page/Omega-****1/2 

Incredible tv match


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to the Tag Team Battle Royal on the Dynamite (2/19/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs Lucha Bros for the AEW World Tag titles on the Dynamite (2/19/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jordan Devlin vs Lio Rush for the NXT Cruiserweight title on the NXT (2/19/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BroserWeights vs Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch on the NXT (2/19/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Velveteen Dream vs Roderick Strong on the NXT (2/19/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

AEW Dynamite: The Lucha Brothers vs. Kenny Omega & Hangman Page

Took it's time to get going but once it going with the big moves this was super fun to watch. Fenix looked amazing here, as did Omega.

Speaking of Omega, he's set up this month to have the best stretch in his career since leaving NJPW:

*2/12: vs. SCU
*2/19: vs. Lucha Brothers
*2/26: vs. PAC in a 30 Minute Iron Man Match (Even if the feud has sucked, IMO)
*2/29: vs. The Young Bucks


----------



## Corey

***** 1/4 (YES!!) *for Kenny & Hangman vs. Lucha Bros. That was fackin incredible and even better when I rewatched it after the show. The finish is just an absolutely thing of beauty. They delivered it so swiftly and perfectly.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Roppongi 3K vs Ryusuke Taguchi/Rocky Romero for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles at NJPW New Japan Road 2020 Day 1.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 :clap

I give a YES to Shingo Takagi vs Tomohiro Ishii for the NEVER Openweight title at NJPW New Japan Road 2020 Day 1.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap


----------



## Corey

Super late on this but I finally finished New Beginning in Osaka:

Moxley vs. Suzuki - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

Man this was a fucking war that definitely lived up to expectations. Super stiff & physical. Mox also yelling FUCK about 12 times was a nice touch too. 

Takahashi/Lee gets **** 3/4 *from me. I absolutely loved the first half as they had me sucked in with new spots and wild action. Definitely started losing me in the back half though as they just seemed to be running through moves. Naito/KENTA I didn't care much for. Felt way too long and I just cannot get into any of KENTA's control segments whatsoever. They just bore me to tears. The blood made this memorable though. Jesus that a quick cut. Oh and I remember nothing from White/SANADA.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Guerrillas of Destiny vs Kota Ibushi/Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Tag titles at NJPW New Japan Road 2020 Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Disputed

Give a YES to Ospreay vs ZSJ from High Stakes 2020


----------



## Groovemachine

*Will Ospreay vs Zack Sabre Jr - RevPro High Stakes 2020 - ****1/2*

I really enjoyed their New Beginnings match, but this was even better by a fair margin. It's a fantastic display of the new British style both guys have tried to champion, with excellent technical wrestling, plenty of counters, and some impressive athletic feats thrown in for good measure. Couple of jaw-dropping moments too, I was totally hooked.

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Shingo Takagi - NJPW New Japan Road 2.20.20 - ****1/4*

The big boys have another banger to the surprise of no one! Slightly more focus on strike exchanges than their last match, saving most of the 'moves' for the final segment, but wow those strikes were vicious. Ishii's chops to the throat were cringe-worthy. Honestly, if NJPW put this on every single card, I wouldn't complain.

Also, I totally forgot to nominate this the other week:

*Jon Moxley vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW New Beginning in Osaka - ****1/2*

Think I loved this a lot more than others - for me, it was everything I could have wished for from Moxley and Suzuki. Their exchanges in the run up to New Beginning had always been hot, but there was a danger that we'd already seen too much and they wouldn't live up to expectations. Fortunately, that was not the case at all. Suzuki played this perfectly - him laughing on the floor after the table spot was such a neat moment. Great fire from both guys, and everyone looks good coming out of this.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chaos vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Manabu Nakanishi Retirement Event.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Chaos/Kota Ibushi/Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Yuji Nagata/TenKoji/Manabu Nakanishi at NJPW Manabu Nakanishi Retirement Event.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## Dr. Middy

So I have A MONTH of stuff to post...

I'll start with all the NJPW stuff.

*YES*_ to Shingo Takagi and EVIL vs Tomohiro Ishii and Hirooki Goto - NJPW: New Year's Dash 2020_



Spoiler



Oh hell yeah. Four of the best brawlers in the company decided to come in here and NOT take it easy. This was just a wonderfully fun chaotic tag match with each one of them throwing bombs and lariats at one another, but I think the Shingo and Goto stuff was the most compelling. They had one exchange that was ridiculously great, and I’m so hyped for the eventual title match these two will have. Ishii and EVIL were great too, and man they can do these type of tags more often!



*****1/2

NO *_to Jon Moxley & Kazuchika Okada vs Minoru Suzuki and Taichi - NJPW The New Beginning In Sapporo 2020 - Tag 1_ - ****1/2

NO *_but _*Recommended *_- Tomohiro Ishii vs EVIL – NJPW The New Beginning In Sapporo 2020 - Tag 1
_


Spoiler



I’ve seen better from these two, but this was still a fun hoss battle when all was set and done. Plenty of hard lariats, strikes, and headbutts, with a hot closing stretch. Felt like the crowd was rather cold for a good majority of the match however, but they got them into it by the end.



****3/4

YES *to Hirooki Goto vs Shingo Takagi - _NJPW The New Beginning In Sapporo 2020 - Tag 1_



Spoiler



This had to be good given their styles, and it was indeed. These two brutes just pummeled each other, and beat the holy hell out of each other as violent as they could get. I loved just how much they did with something as simple as a double clothesline spot, the amount of intensity there was fantastic. Shingo finally getting a title is icing on the cake.



*****1/4

YES *to Will Ospreay vs Zack Sabre Jr. - _NJPW The New Beginning In Sapporo 2020 - Tag 2_



Spoiler



A pretty damn spectacular match with Sabre outsmarting Ospreay when all was set and done. While I loved how they stuck to their tried and true, it was pretty cool to see Osperay doing some more technical wrestling here, and even matching Sabre tit for tat. I loved the entire figure 4 spot, thought that was tremendous, and we got some great counter sequences too. Only negative I’ll give this is that at times it seemed slightly disjointed when it came to how the match flow went, but this was still a real great match.



*****1/2

NO *_but _*Recommended *- Taichi vs Kazuchika Okada - _NJPW The New Beginning In Sapporo 2020 - Tag 2 - _****3/4

YES *_to Hiromu Takahashi vs Ryu Lee - NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka 2020 _



Spoiler



So I was wondering what these guys would do. Having a 5 minute long chop exchange was NOT what I expected, but it ruled anyway. The rest of this match was just a dramatic bombfest of huge moves, including just an array of germans and an insane dive by Lee that looked like a cruise missile killing Takahashi. Loved how they teased the suplex which nearly ended Takahashi’s career multiple times too. Only complaint I would say is that they did go a big overzealous with the huge moves, but this was still tremendously fun.



*****1/2

YES *_to Jon Moxley vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka 2020 _



Spoiler



It was campy, it was messy, but fuck me was this so much fun. Just two dudes hamming their gimmicks up to 11 as they beat the fuck out of each other with fists, with chairs, and with pieces of tables to their own heads. I was smiling ear to ear watching this, and while Moxley was great, Suzuki just was fantastic from bell to bell playing off how much he loved facing somebody as crazy as he was. This ruled.



*****1/2

YES *_to Roppongi 3K (SHO & YOH) vs Rocky Romero and Ryusuke Taguchi - NJPW New Japan Road 2020 - Tag 1 _



Spoiler



I figured there would be some comedy here, and we got it initially, but man this turned into a wonderful match as this went on. Taugchi and Romero as a team were so much fun, and worked amazingly as older veteran underdogs. In particular, the whole SHO and Romero section of the match ruled with some great near fall counters. This was excellent for what ended up being a filler jr tag match (though I really did want Taguchi and Rocky to win)



*****1/4

YES *_to Shingo Takagi vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW New Japan Road 2020 - Tag 1_



Spoiler



To the surprise of nobody, this match fucking ruled. And also to the surprise of nobody, these two had a stiff, violent war. It was two brutes running full force into each other, laying in hard chops, lariats, suplexes, elbows, you name it, as they tried to prove who was the toughest yet again. It was in style of their G1 match, although not to that level, but it was still a tremendous affair by two of my favorite wrestlers in New Japan. I also loved the little Shibata/Ishii callbacks with the duel kickouts at 1 as well.



*****1/2*


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*AEW Dynamite 2/26: PAC vs. Kenny Omega*

NJPW Kenny feels like he’s back after his performances this month. This match was great. In the 1st 10 minutes you had the Tope Con Hilo, the Springboard DDT on the outside, and a Top Rope Brainbuster. So that was awesome.

Then PAC dominates for a bit until Kenny makes his comeback and before you know it the match is already half over. That’s how fast this match flew by. Then you do the classic spot of PAC getting DQ’d just to get an advantage.

And then down the stretch you get a vicious Falcon Arrow off the apron and a Shooting Star Press through a table.

Only real nitpicks is that the finishing stretch didn’t feel that dramatic because I knew Kenny wasn’t tapping and the overtime felt like it was over before it happened. So that’s something that brings the match down. But all together, an awesome match. Possibly top 5 of the year so far.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Pac vs Kenny Omega 30-Minute Iron Man match on the Dynamite (2/26/20) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## Corey

***** 1/4 (YES!!) *for Kenny vs. PAC 30 Minute Ironman. That was the closest thing I've seen to Best Bout Machine Kenny since he left New Japan. Didn't quite like how he dominated the whole OT period after being stretched to shit and left for dead, but a god damn great match regardless.


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES* to 

*Takuya Nomura, Yuji Okabayashi, Ryuichi Kawakami, Kazumi Kikuta & Yoshiki Inamura vs Daichi Hashimoto, Hideyoshi Kamitani, Ryota Hama, Yasufumi Nakanoue & Jake Lee - Big Japan 2/11/20*








the normal fun 6 man tag formula gets four more people and it actually works. Guys like Lee and Okabayashi barely show up, but the few minutes the were in it was really fun (good pairings in Lee/Kawakami and Yuji/Nakanoue). Like last year's build up to Nomura vs Okabayashi, this is alll about setting the stage for the Young Gawd and Daichi to sell people on their upcoming title match. And they pull it off. Nomura is just fucking magic every time he gets the chance to show what's he's made off @scottie Drippin @SubZeroDegrees

*Yuya Aoki vs Fuminori Abe - Big Japan Jr Title match - 2/11/20*








Abe's biggest match in his young career and it's against Big Japan's 2nd biggest promising star (after Nomura). This was as hard hitting as you are gonna get in a Junior's title match in practically any promotion, Abe is a damn pitbull attacking the champ and not letting him breathe. There's no selling that bothered me but again, it's a Junior's style match so I was expecting it and considering the leg work involved, I've seen much, much worse. To be honest, I haven't seen Korakuen this excited for a Jr match outside of New Japan in a long ass time. I hope Abe is back all year long, dude is must see every single time.

*HELL YES* to
*
Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato vs Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) - Big Japan 2/11/20 Tag Titles match*















I love it when deathmatch guys show they can have dope regular matches. The first 6 minutes or so are pretty standard tag action with both teams trying to isolate one opponent, with the smaller guy (Kodaka) ending up having to fight from beneath while the other two bully him. Once Miyamoto gets the hot tag this gets into a higher gear, Yuko pulls off some nice moves, makes things flow and transitions to the best part of the match: Yankee's trying to figure out how to beat Sekimoto. It's an awesome game of chess against a beast that leads to a pretty dramatic finishing stretch. LOVED Sato and Daisuke failing to pull off the double german suplex and the comeback Isami and Yuko mount to get us to end. This was really fucking fun, dope tag match more than worth a look.


This show was fucking awesome.


----------



## antoniomare007

*NO* but *recommended 

Daisuke Sekimoto vs Chris Dickinson II - GCW The Art of War 2/5/2020*

A notch or two below the amazing match they had last year. It doesn't have the drama nor the crazy visuals but it's still two dudes beating the shit out of each other. Dickinson is less Davey Richardsy with his intensity than in the Okabayashi match, which is appreciated, and his focus on the leg of Daisuke was great. Thing was, it didn't really lead to anything more than Dickinson just trying to get the upperhand. Because of that, and Sekimoto's not wanting to make the leg a major part of the match - he sold enough, but he didn't make it a big part of the match like Dickinson was trying to do -, this lacks real drama. The good thing is that it's only 14 minutes and they don't stop hitting each other so it's still a fun match to watch


----------



## Fan of Honor

*YES!* to PAC vs. Kenny Omega (Ironman) - AEW Dynamite 2/26/2020 ★★★★1/2

So much to love about this match! The only imperfection to me was that the sudden death tiebreaker fall happened too quickly. But other than that it was a satisfying 30 minutes of intense action from two of the best and most athletic wrestlers in the world today. What a treat, especially for free on TV!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

AEW Dynamite 

30 minute Iron Man Match

*YES PAC VS KENNY OMEGA * * * * 1/4*


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*AEW Revolution: The Young Bucks vs. Kenny Omega & Adam "Hangman" Page*

Excellent tag match. Told a good story. Had great action. Great redemption for Hangman. Maybe had a few too many kickouts, but this was just amazing all around.

That's my only nomination from Revolution. Mox vs. Jericho was a very solid main event with a fun eye reveal at the end but nothing amazing or truly memorable about it. PAC vs. OC was super fun as well, though the Lucha Brothers coming in felt random.

And Cody vs. MJF, while decent, felt overbooked and underwhelming for a match that was built up so much coming in.


----------



## Taroostyles

Revolution

Sammy/Darby-****1/4
Bucks/Page and Omega-5*
Pac/OC-****1/4
Mox/Jericho-****

Amazing show, Cody/MJF was good too ***3/4.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs Young Bucks for the AEW World Tag titles at AEW Revolution.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap

I give a No, but strongly recommended to MJF vs Cody Rhodes at AEW Revolution.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chris Jericho vs Jon Moxley for the AEW World title at AEW Revolution.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Joshi Judas

*YES *to Hangman Page/Kenny Omega vs Young Bucks, AEW Revolution: 5 stars.

Holy shit, what a match! Hangman is probably my favorite guy on their roster currently, and the crowd was behind him big time. Also that Kenny kickout at 1 got the biggest pop of the night. Excellent performance by all 4 men.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

YES to AEW Tag Title Match


----------



## Corey

**** 3/4 (NO But Recommended) *for Darby vs. Sammy (prematch stuff included too)
** (YES!!!!) *for Kenny & Hangman vs. The Bucks
**** 1/2 (NO But Recommended) *for Cody vs. MJF
***** (YES!) *for PAC vs. Orange Cassidy
**** 3/4 (NO But Recommended) *for Jericho vs. Moxley

That Tag Title match was absolutely one of the greatest matches I've ever seen in my entire life. The storytelling was amazing and Hangman is fucking OVER like rover. Better than Bucks/Golden Lovers imo. Absolute roller coaster ride of a PPV. Loved it! BLOOD AND GUTS


----------



## Zatiel

YES to Shingo Takagi Vs Tomohiro Ishii for the NEVER title New Japan Road

YES to Kenny Omega & Hangman Page Vs. the Young Bucks from AEW Revolution

YES to PAC Vs. Kenny Omega's Iron Man Match from AEW Dynamite

YES to Keith Lee Vs Donovan Dijakovic from Takeover Portland

Wrestling kicks ass right now


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rey Mysterio/Humberto Carrillo vs Andrade/Angel Garza on the Raw (3/2/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Moxley vs. Jericho - **** - YES!*

This was my favorite match of the night. Had a BIG FIGHT FEEL to it, and they sure had one helluva fun fight for that World Title. Liked all of the early brawling everywhere, it fit both of the wrestlers & once they made it to the ring, things remained lovely w/ Jericho being absolutely awesome working over Moxley's eyes & being a nasty veteran all the way through. Mox was (& is) such a good babyface too -- one of my absolute favorite moments of the match was his blind/drunk Terry Funk-like swinging at Jericho. Great, great match. Also a great moment in the title change, making it a very sweet package all around.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

AEW Revolution 

AEW World Tag Team Titles
*YES The Young Bucks vs Page & Omega * * * * 1/2*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tegan Nox vs Dakota Kai Steel Cage match on the NXT (3/4/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Velveteen Dream vs Roderick Strong Steel Cage match on the NXT (3/4/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to New Day vs Heavy Machinery vs Lucha House Party vs Usos vs The Miz/John Morrison vs Dolph Ziggler/Robert Roode Gauntlet match on the Smackdown (3/6/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES *to

*Daniel Bryan vs Drew Gulak - Elimination Chamber 2020*

Everyone that knows these two knew coming in that if given time, this was going to be a clinic. And a clinic it was. The build up was simple: Gulak supposedly knows Bryan's flaws in his game and was challenged to show it. Not only did I love this for having the minimalistic aproach that I LOVE in my wrestling, but because they had the match they should've had for the feud they are having. Bryan tries some shit, Gulak finds a way to end up on top. Bryan realizes it's gonna be a tough match so he umps up the intensity, Gulak is right there with him and finds a way to end on top. But what Gulak didn't see coming was Bryan finding the weakness on HIS game, so he ends up reversing the dragon sleeper into a vicious LeBell Lock for the W.

This was fucking awesome. Every move and strike mattered, they worked their feud into the match, expanded on it once the bell rang and told a neat, clever story.

Only bad thing was how dead the crowd was, specially for an opener. But to be honest, I found it hilarious how a 2020 WWE had no fucking clue how to react to a match without a ton rope running, a barrage of flippy moves and finisher kickouts. The moment these two stayed on the mat it was like the fans were thinking "what kind of witchery is this?!"










ps: I'm pretty sure the 2nd german suplex was a botch because Bryan wanted to do a flip and land on his feet. But at least he didn't land straight on his neck (both of his shoulders hit the mat first)...his head did hit hard though and one bad bounce and it's another concussion.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*WWE Elimination Chamber: Drew Gulak vs. Daniel Bryan*

Great match. Told a good story of Gulak exploiting Bryan's "weaknesses" and countering his signature offense like the Surfboard early one. Eventually the 2 of them just starting throwing vicious suplexes at each other, including one that made me cringe on Bryan. And the ending sequence of the Reverse Superplex into the Gu-lock into the Lebell Lock was fantastic. This was eveything you could have asked for in a nice 15 minute package.

*WWE Elimination Chamber: SD Men's Tag Team Chamber Match*

Holy shit this was sloppy in the 1st 10 minutes or so. Botched spots galore. But, they rebounded thanks to some killer spots and insane action. Metalik hit a Hurricanrana off the pod to Morrison who was standing on the top rope, Lince did a Shooting Star Press from the top of the chamber, Tucker did a Canbonball Senton off the pod, Otis crashed out of the chamber, etc.

And even if it was crazy spots, it would be fine. But what puts it over the top is the story of Otis trying to get to Ziggler and how badly people wanted Otis to win. Plus the finish with Miz and Morrison doing the double roll up was nice.


Aleister vs. AJ had a little bit too much of working the leg coming right after a chamber match but it got fun by the en with a bunch of great spots and the Taker spot made it memorable as well.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Daniel Bryan vs Drew Gulak at Elimination Chamber.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to The Miz/John Morrison vs Robert Roode/Dolph Ziggler vs Lucha House Party vs Heavy Machinery vs New Day vs Usos Elimination Chamber match for the Smackdown Tag titles at Elimination Chamber.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap

I give a YES to AJ Styles vs Aleister Black No DQ match at Elimination Chamber.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Street Profits vs Seth Rollins/Murphy for the Raw Tag titles at Elimination Chamber.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## fabi1982

YES - Bryan/Gulak - ****
YES - Tag Title Chamber - ****3/4
YES - AJ/Black - ****1/4


----------



## NastyYaffa

Bryan vs. Gulak is the easiest YES vote of the year so far. Not sure how I'd rate it w/ them starz as of now (it's 4.5+ easily though), but it was exactly everything I wanted & needed Bryan vs. Gulak to be. It's actually the first match since the Mania one between Bryan & Kofi that I've got the urge to re-watch, and let me tell ya, that's an awesome feeling to have. Bryan is the GOAT & Drew Gulak is one of the best. Bless.


----------



## TJQ

*Bryan vs Gulak @ EC ***3/4*
A good professional wrestling match in two thousand and twenty, what a novel concept.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Daniel Bryan vs Drew Gulak - WWE Elimination Chamber 2020 - ****1/4*

~ This wasn't a Daniel Bryan match...this was a Bryan Danielson match, and I frickin' loved it for it. Bryan was aggressive with his technical prowess, and I loved that Gulak got to show that he was right there with him. He had clearly studied him so well, countering the surfboard etc. Also Gulak doing the Dragon elbows, only for Bryan to be all 'aww hell no, THIS is how it's done' was soooo good.

In case you haven't seen it, I highly recommend Bryan's post-match interview on WWE.com, it is sublime and whets the appetite for a Bryan/Gulak tag team :mark


----------



## antoniomare007

*NO *but *recommended 

Yuji Okabayashi vs Takuho Kato - BJW 2/27/20*





It's been almost 2 years exactly since Kato had a really fun singles match with Sekimoto as his official "I'm for real" debut match. Dude was 3 months into his career. So now Big Japan booked him in back to back singles matches against Daisuke and Okabayashi, the first one there's no footage from but this second one...







exactly what you want from a match like this. Yuji is a fucking bully and beats the shit out of the young kid, but little breh has grown up and now has enough tools to not only endure the punishment but also dish out his own and even sneak in some legit impact offense. Said it two years ago, and I'll say it again: Daisuke got another one


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Seth Rollins/Murphy/AOP vs Viking Raiders/Street Profits on the Raw (3/9/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## EstrellaFugaz

Virus vs. Judas el Traidor ****1/2 (Lucha Memes, Coacalco Square Garden 3/8) YES

Excellent match. Bloody brawl with psychology I've rarely seen. They really gave off the impression they legit wanted to kill eachother. Innovative submissions I've never seen before. Crowd was hotter than the sun for this.

Aramis vs. Arez **** 
(Lucha Memes, Coacalco Square Garden 3/8) YES

Originally one fall. Ended up being three falls after screwy finishes and unhappy crowd wanting more. Arez won first fall but with very fast count. Aramis pinned Arez quick in a second fall after a low blow and a spinning powerbomb. Arez ended up winning third fall. Both guys gave it their all, wrestling at extremely high pace and had incredible and innovative sequences as usual. Only reason it's only four stars is the confusion with how many falls they were doing, Aramis shrugged at me at ringside like he didn't even know what they were doing anymore. The in ring work was excellent, no surprise given the two involved.

-----

I was there in person in front row. this show was not televised and will probably never be seen online except maybe in highlights from LuchaTv Youtube channel. But it usually takes a couple of months before they upload it.

I have some clips of Arez vs Aramis and other highlights from the show on my Twitter - @doradafan


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES *to

*Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato vs Yuji Okabayashi & Shigehiro Irie - BJW 3/3/20* 





Coronavirus killed the attendance for this show (500 people) but it didn't kill the quality of this tag match that delivers on it's expectations







First five minutes are pretty standard with a little brawl on the outside included. Things get more interesting once Sato and Sekimoto start working on Okabayashi - Sato does his disgusting headbutt and starts bleeding - who does a really great job as the face in peril. Irie's hot tag is fine and I liked that it didn't turn the tides because it really didn't deserve it. The work on him is really good too and it lead us to Yuji's turn of a comeback. Which of course is awesome. The final 4 minutes or so were fucking great and it made seem like there were way more people in Korakuen than 500









Whole show was fun tbh. The young kid tags was cool. Kawakami vs T-Hawk was a fun bomb fest and Hino vs Hama was a nice little version of what Sekimot and Okabayashi have done with the big far ball of lard. This is two really good shows in a row for Big Japan. Too bad Covid gonna crush their buildings just when the Strong Climb was starting


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Joey Janela/Private Party vs Death Triangle on the Dynamite (3/11/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to BroserWeights vs Undisputed Era for the NXT Tag titles on the NXT (3/11/20) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tony Nese/Mike Kanellis/Brian Kendrick/Ariya Daivari/Jack Gallagher vs Isaiah Scott/Tyler Breeze/Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch/Kushida Elimination match on the 205 Live (3/13/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## PUNQ

With the corona running wild stopping everything else, it felt like a good time to dive into wrestling in 2020. And I do it in my own way. Everything and chronicle! And I've already done the spectacular first week of 2020 (excluding December 30 & 31, 2019. And with Japan having their big New Years kick-off and also Mexico celebrating the first day of 2020 in a big way, this became a fairly extended list of 57 matches from 17 different promotions I'd recommend people check out. *The Top-8 matches can be added to the MOTYC tally.* The rest honorably mentions. All I've rated ** 1/2 and above from January 1st to 5th.



*2020 - WEEK 1* (January 1-5, 2020)

1. January 4, 2020 - *Will Ospreay (c) -vs- Hiromu Takahashi - (IWGP Junior Title) [**** 3/4]* (NJPW)
2. January 4, 2020 - *Kazuchika Okada (c) -vs- Kota Ibushi - (IWGP Title) [**** 1/2]* (NJPW)
3. January 5, 2020 - *Kazuchika Okada (IWGP c) -vs- Tetsuya Naito (Intercontinental c) - (IWGP Title vs IWGP Intercontinental Title) [****]* (NJPW)
4. January 1, 2020 - *Yuji Hino (c) -vs- Yuji Okabayashi - (ZERO1 Title) [*** 3/4]* (ZERO1)
5. January 4, 2020 - *Kaito Kiyomiya (c) -vs- Go Shiozaki - (GHC Title) [*** 1/2]* (NOAH)

6. January 3, 2020 - *Kento Miyahara (c) -vs- Jake Lee - (Triple Crown Title) [*** 1/2]* (AJPW)
7. January 5, 2020 - *Chris Jericho -vs- Hiroshi Tanahashi [*** 1/2]* (NJPW)
8. January 4, 2020 - *Jay White (c) -vs- Tetsuya Naito - (IWGP Intercontinental Title) [*** 1/2]* (NJPW)
9. January 1, 2020 - *Carístico & Místico (c) -vs- Cuatrero & Forastero - (CMLL Tag Title) [*** 1/4]* (CMLL)
10. January 5, 2020 - *Zack Sabre Jr. (c) -vs- SANADA - (RevPro Undisputed British Heavyweight Title) [*** 1/4]* (NJPW)


11. January 4, 2020 -* Lance Archer (c) -vs- Jon Moxley - (IWGP United States Title; Texas Death Match) [*** 1/4]* (NJPW)
12. January 4, 2020 - *Takashi Sugiura (c) -vs- Masa Kitamiya - (GHC National Title) [*** 1/4] *(NOAH)
13. January 3, 2020 -* Susumu Yokosuka -vs- Hikaru Sato - (AJPW Junior Title Tournament - Final) [*** 1/4]* (AJPW)
14. January 1, 2020 - *Cody -vs- Darby Allin [*** 1/4]* (AEW)
15. January 2, 2020 - *Daichi Hashimoto (c) -vs- Yuji Okabayashi - (BJW Strong Title) [***]* (BJW)

16. January 4, 2020 - *Maki Ito (c) -vs- Hikari Noa - (International Princess Title) [***] *(TJP)
17. January 1, 2020 - *Súper Nova -vs- Neza Kid - (Mask vs Mask) [***]* (AAA)
18. January 1, 2020 - *Yuko Miyamoto & Masashi Takeda (c) -vs- Shinjiro Otani & Shoki Kitamura - (NWA Intercontinental Tag Title) [***]* (ZERO1)
19. January 4, 2020 - *HAYATA (c) -vs- Yoshinari Ogawa - (GHC Junior Title) [***]* (NOAH)
20. January 5, 2020 - *El Phantasmo & Taiji Ishimori (c) -vs- SHO & YOH - (IWGP Junior Tag Title) [***]* (NJPW)


21. January 2, 2020 - *Hikaru Sato -vs- Kagetora - (AJPW Junior Title Tournament - Semi-Final) [***]* (AJPW)
22. January 1, 2020 - *Príncipe Diamante -vs- Espíritu ***** - (Mask vs Mask) [***] *(CMLL)
23. January 5, 2020 - *Jay White -vs- Kota Ibushi [** 3/4]* (NJPW)
24. January 5, 2020 - *Go Shiozaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) -vs- Naomichi Marufuji & Masaaki Mochizuki - (GHC Tag Title) [** 3/4] *(NOAH)
25. January 1, 2020 - *Kenny Omega & Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson -vs- PAC & Pentagon Jr. & Rey Fenix [** 3/4] *(AEW)

26. January 5, 2020 - *Titán -vs- Templario - (Lightning Match) [** 3/4] *(CMLL)
27. January 4, 2020 - *Michael Elgin -vs- Katsuhiko Nakajima [** 3/4] *(NOAH)
28. January 5, 2020 - *Scotty Davis -vs- Shota Umino - (OTT No Limits Title) [** 3/4]* (OTT)
29. January 4, 2020 - *Rika Tatsumi & Miu Watanabe (c) -vs- Nodoka Tenma & Yuki Aino - (Princess Tag Title) [** 3/4]* (TJP)
30. January 2, 2020 - *Abdullah Kobayashi (c) -vs- Takumi Tsukamoto - (BJW Death Match Title) [** 3/4]* (BJW)


31. January 3, 2020 - *Kagetsu & Hana Kimura -vs- Mayu Iwatani & Saki Kashima [** 3/4]* (STARDOM)
32. January 2, 2020 - *Susumu Yokosuka -vs- Koji Iwamoto - (AJPW Junior Title Tournament - Semi-Final) [** 3/4]* (AJPW)
33. January 5, 2020 - *Fuerza Guerrera NG & Puma King & Séptimo Dragón -vs- Demonio Infernal & Dragón Bane & Hijo de Canis Lupus [** 3/4] *(IWRG)
34. January 1, 2020 - *T-Hawk & El Lindaman & Shigehiro Irie -vs- Masato Tanaka & Ikuto Hidaka & Takuya Sugawara [** 3/4]* (ZERO1)
35. January 3, 2020 - *Daisuke Sasaki & Soma Takao (c) -vs- Yuki Ueno & Naomi Yoshimura - (KO-D Tag Title) [** 3/4] *(DDT)

36. January 4, 2020 - *Tama Tonga & Tanga Loa (c) -vs- Juice Robinson & David Finlay - (IWGP Tag Title) [** 3/4]* (NJPW)
37. January 4, 2020 -* Low Ki -vs- Masashi Takeda [** 3/4] *(ICW)
38. January 2, 2020 -* Zeus & Ryouji Sai (c) -vs- Suwama & Shuji Ishikawa - (AJPW Tag Title) [** 1/2]* (AJPW)
39. January 5, 2020 - *KENTA (c) -vs- Hirooki Goto - (NEVER Openweight Title) [** 1/2] *(NJPW)
40. January 4, 2020 - *Yuka Sakazaki (c) -vs- Miyu Yamashita - (Princess of Princess Title) [** 1/2]* (TJP)


41. January 1, 2020 -* SUGI (c) -vs- HUB - (NWA Junior Title & International Junior Title) [** 1/2] *(ZERO1)
42. January 4, 2020 - *Sareee -vs- Natsumi Maki [** 1/2]* (TJP)
43. January 2, 2020 - *Shigehiro Irie & T-Hawk & El Lindman -vs- Yuya Aoki & Tatsuhiko Yoshino & Kota Sekifuda [** 1/2] *(BJW)
44. January 3, 2020 -* Yuma Aoyagi & Ryouji Sai & Ayato Yoshida & Danny Jones -vs- Zeus & Naoya Nomura & Yoshitatsu & KAI [** 1/2] *(AJPW)
45. January 1, 2020 - *Brian Cage -vs- Teddy Hart [** 1/2] *(BAR)

46. January 5, 2020 - *Kaito Kiyomiya -vs- Hijo de Dr. Wagner Jr. [** 1/2] *(NOAH)
47. January 1, 2020 - *Aeroboy (c) -vs- Jimmy - (Rockstar Pro Title) [** 1/2]* (VANGUARDIA)
48. January 3, 2020 - *Masato Tanaka -vs- Chris Brookes [** 1/2]* (DDT)
49. January 1, 2020 - *Dulce Gardenia -vs- Kawato San - (Hair vs Hair) [** 1/2]* (CMLL)
50. January 5, 2020 - *Maki Ito (c) -vs- Thunder Rosa - (International Princess Title) [** 1/2] *(TJP)


51. January 4, 2020 - *Momo Watanabe & Utami Hayashishita & AZM -vs- Mayu Iwatani & Arisa Hoshiki & Starlight Kid [** 1/2] *(STARDOM)
52. January 5, 2020 - *Mark Haskins (c) -vs- Adam Maxted - (OTT Gender Neutral Title) [** 1/2]* (OTT)
53. January 1, 2020 - *Demus -vs- Neptuno [** 1/2]* (LUCHA MEMES)
54. January 5, 2020 - *Hiromu Takahashi & Ryu Lee -vs- Jushin Thunder Liger & Naoki Sano - (Liger's Retirement Match) [** 1/2]* (NJPW)
55. January 1, 2020 - *Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian & Scorpio Sky -vs- Angelico & Jack Evans & Kip Sabian [** 1/2] *(AEW)

56. January 3, 2020 -* El Bandido -vs- Cuatrero [** 1/2]* (CMLL)
57. January 4, 2020 - *Dan Maff -vs- Mance Warner [** 1/2] *(ICW)


--PUNQ--


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole v. WALTER from EVOLVE 2018


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Best Friends vs Lucha Bros on the Dynamite (3/18/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Inner Circle vs The Elite on the Dynamite (3/18/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## WokeLand

Yuki Ishikawa Vs Daisuke Ikeda, AMBITION 12






Only watching. Its fucking great.


----------



## NastyYaffa

AMBITION 12:

*Daisuke Ikeda vs. Yuki Ishikawa - ****1/4 - YES!*

Two 50+ year old mad men from Japan might just come to Germany to beat the absolute piss out of each other. What a WILD effin' time this match was. Brutal kicks, slaps, forearms, punches, headbutts galore. And then throw some viciously tight looking submissions in there as well. A Super Fight, indeed.

*Daniel Makabe vs. Chris Ridgeway - **** - YES!*

Right from the get go they establish Ridgeway's strikes as something to fear w/ him delivering some leg kicks, which Makabe sells big. It's not long after when he starts to just kick the shit out of Makabe, to put it bluntly. And it's great. Really, really great. All of his kicks look super lethal, and as Makabe annoys him w/ a lil' slap, he changes it up & delivers a much more brutal looking n' sounding slap of his own, and then quickly after that, he just destroys poor Makabe with some absolutely devastating forearms to the mid-section. Absolutely LOVED his work as on the offense here, as he came off as a complete killer. At least 50% of that is of course due to Makabe's superb underdog performance -- he really sold every strike he got hit with amazingly, and he just truly FELT like a true scrappy underdog throughout. Both guys delivered big time in their roles to say the least. Greatttttt match.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Well if the Coronavirus did anything, it let me have some time to catch up on writing and writing out reviews and ratings. I did all the NJPW stuff I watched, so here's all the AEW stuff since I last posted earlier this year:

*YES *to _Kenny Omega & Adam Page vs The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson), Santana & Ortiz, & Best Friends (Chuckie T and Trent) – AEW #15: Bash at the Beach_



Spoiler: Review



A glorified, yet extremely fun spotfest. Everybody got to shine here, and this was a hell of an opener to the show. The dynamic between Omega, The Bucks, and Page was interesting here and added a nice little element to the match.



*****

YES *to PAC vs Darby Allin - AEW #15: Bash at the Beach



Spoiler: Review



Darby takes a beating like no other, it was awesome seeing him just get brutalized by PAC, who looked like a force in this match. Darby made a tremendous comeback following this, but continues his storyline of coming up oh so close in big matches. This ruled.



******

YES to _Kenny Omega & Hangman Page vs So-Cal Uncensored (Scorpio Sky and Kazarian) – AEW #16_ - *****

NO *but *Recommended *- _Jon Moxley vs PAC - AEW #16_ - ****3/4

YES *_to The Elite (Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson, and Kenny Omega) and Hangman Page vs Butcher & The Blade & The Lucha Bros (Pentagon and Fenix) - AEW #18_



Spoiler: Review



A wildly fun spotfest with everybody getting to do some cool shit. I liked the dynamic at the end with Page costing his team the match by going solo when he should have tagged. Mostly real good stuff.



*****

YES *_to Kenny Omega and Hangman Page vs SCU (Kazarian and Scorpio Sky) - AEW #19_



Spoiler: Review



This was a great back and forth tag match. Page and Omega continue to genuinely work real well together, and I did love how Kazarian and Sky actually were more cheeky at times because they knew they had to use some underhanded tactics this time around. Page is also getting over with this drunk cowboy stuff, its actually working remarkably well.



*****

YES *_to Nyla Rose vs Riho - AEW #19_



Spoiler: Review



Wonderful david vs goliath match, just as good as their previous encounter. Riho actually felt like an even better babyface this time around, somehow willing her way into kicking out of some of those huge moves Nyla did (that diving knee from the top rope is deadly!), and kept fighting back resiliently. Nyla was great as the monster, she’s improving at a good pace, and I’m exciting to see where this goes now.



*****

YES *_to Kenny Omega and Hangman Page vs Lucha Bros (Pentagon Jr and Rey Fenix) - AEW #20_



Spoiler: Review



Man this was just some great stuff from everybody involved. For the vast majority of this match they worked at a tremendous pace, and had a balls to the walls athletic match full of awesome moves, but did so without it seeming like a total spotfest, and also did it without going overboard on kickouts. Fenix looked like a star as per usual , pulling off stuff with such ease that most couldn’t (that rope walk and the hurricarana from the apron were sick), and Omega looked as good as he has in AEW. Hangman continues to show more confidence with every week he keeps this gimmick. But they just continually ramped it up somehow and kept doing so all the way to the finish. Loved how they still did a small tease of the fact that Omega and Hangman still get hung up at times. This was one of the best AEW TV matches yet.



*****1/2*

YES _to Cody vs Wardlow – AEW #20_



Spoiler: Review



A completely different match than the tag match in the best way. This was a simple old school angle, with the much bigger Wardlow beating down Cody, who was a tremendous resilient babyface throughout the entire match. Wardlow was surprisingly great in his role here, I thought the blood certainly spiced it up, Cody’s moonsault as the ending was perfect, and the MJF and Arn spots were great too. They had a wonderful aura here that they really benefitted from the build it got, and this was just great.



*****

YES *_to PAC vs Kenny Omega – AEW #22_



Spoiler: Review



For the vast majority of the match, this was extremely captivating, had a real big aura to it, and was easily the best singles performance either guy has had yet in the company. They were explosive, and I loved how vicious PAC was, and how you made the simple overcome the odds storyline with PAC using the chair for the early DQ to get the advantage. They had some insane spots, the falcon arrow onto the floor looked brutal, the table spot ruled, and my god that brainbuster off the top looked like it killed Kenny. They built it up and paced it so well to where everybody was invested all the way through, not just near the end. Really the only negative I have against this was the fact that they went a bit cut doing the sudden death ending, but in the end this was just absolutely, incredibly stellar.



*****3/4

YES *_to Sammy Guevara vs Darby Allin - AEW: Revolution_



Spoiler: Review



Fantastic little sprint here. Loved Allin going fuck you and just going right after Sammy, their outside brawl and the spots they did ruled. Same goes for the match itself, which was short, but had Sammy acting like a great prick while Darby sold well. Darby’s comeback to win in the end with the crowd going nuts was something to see, he’s getting so damn over and I love it.



*****

YES *_to Kenny Omega and Hangman Page vs The Young Bucks (Nick and Matt Jackson) - AEW: Revolution_



Spoiler: Review



So in this 30 minute match they did a whole hell of a lot of great spots, and I could go on forever listing them (but I think Hangman’s one winged angel was the best). But what was the best thing ever was that they did their amazing spotfest while having a wonderful story throughout. Hangman clearly has issues with both Bucks, Matt in particular, while Nick and Omega played peacemaker. The dynamic early with that ruled. Overall the only complaint I have was despite how great a PWG spotfest this was, they went a little long and a bit overzealous with kickouts, but those are really minor complaints. Still, what a goddamn wonderful, incredible match.



*****3/4

NO *_but _*Recommended *_– Orange Cassidy vs PAC - AEW: Revolution - _****3/4

YES *_to Chris Jericho vs Jon Moxley - AEW: Revolution_



Spoiler: Review



Much better start here given the feud, they had the urgency needed. Jericho slowed the match down and worked his brawling type of match he’s been doing, and it was good, along with his heelish acts along the way. I thought the interference here was done really well (Santana and Ortiz are just the best), and Moxley was a great firey babyface. The final spot was fantastic, with the eye reveal being icing on the cake. Great match, and the right guy won.



******

YES to Sammy Guevara & Chris Jericho vs Darby Allin and (NOT) Jon Moxley - AEW #22



Spoiler: Review



Darby is going to be a huge star, and this match only proves it even more. He was a wonderous babyface here, making his own hot tag and somehow fighting all of the Inner Circle by himself as the crowd roared in approval. Jericho and Sammy were great heels that just pummeled Darby for a good amount of the match too, and they just leveled Darby by the end (which looked brutal on Jericho’s part). But this was a great main event that made everybody look great.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Andrade/Angel Garza vs Ricochet/Cedric Alexander on the Raw (3/23/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## EstrellaFugaz

*YES *to *Trauma I & Trauma II vs. Metaleón & Centvrión 3/14/2020 MEXAWRESTLING @ ARENA SAN JUAN PANTITLAN - *****

I was there live, front row. Great match with great psychology in front of a super hot crowd. Well worth four stars and a watch.

FULL MATCH VIA ESTRELLAS DEL RING

*YES *to *Arkángel Divino, Ultimo Maldito & Baby Xtreme vs. Dragón Bane, Septimo Dragón & Hijo de Canis Lupus 3/14/2020 MEXAWRESTLING @ ARENA SAN JUAN PANTITLAN - ****1/2*

Incredible highflying showcase match, where everyone nailed everyting and they held it together. Baby Xtreme, who is very young and new on the big stage together with Septimo Dragón who you might have seen in MLW was clearly the MVP's. I was VERY positively surprised at how well Arkangel Divino & Ultimo Maldito worked this match. 

The match was as intense as it gets, with incredible highspot after highspot and everything worked out perfectly! Ended with thousands of pesos thrown into the ring and a standing ovation from the whole crowd. *MUST SEE IF YOU LIKE HIGHFLYING WRESTLING!!

FULL MATCH VIA ESTRELLAS DEL RING*

---

You can also check out some of my clips that I filmed from first row from this show. This video has clips of fun spots from all the matches, including a fun opener with rookie kids trying cool stuff and the Lucha Extrema to end the show.

Highlights MexaWrestling 3/13/2020


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kenny Omega vs Sammy Guevara for the AAA Mega title on the Dynamite (3/25/20) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jordan Devlin vs Travis Banks for the NXT Cruiserweight title on the NXT UK (3/26/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Trent Beretta vs Kenny Omega on the Dynamite (4/1/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Sammy Guevara/Shawn Spears vs Darby Allin/Cody Rhodes on the Dynamite (4/1/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Keith Lee vs Damian Priest vs Dominik Dijakovic for the NXT North American title on the NXT (4/1/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Corey

*NO But Highly Recommended*

Kenny Omega vs. Trent (Dynamite 4/1) - *** 3/4

Awesome match. Great action.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to the 20-Man Battle Royal match on the NXT UK (4/2/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Trent vs. Kenny* was indeed some great stuff. They pretty much wrestled it like it was a big Kenny Omega match. And it owned. Both guys have tremendous, explosive offense & that is showcased throughout -- also some nice bodypart targeting in Kenny giving Trent's back a beating & Trent answering to that by doing some work over Kenny's hands. I think they for sure could've sold the big moves more; it's what could've made this go from 'very good' to straight-up GREAT, but hell yeah I'll take very good for sure. ****1/2*

Always depressing to see how dead this thread has been for this year :mj2


----------



## TD Stinger

NastyYaffa said:


> Always depressing to see how dead this thread has been for this year :mj2


A crappy site update and a worldwide pandemic will do that.

:mj2


----------



## Corey

Mostly the shitty site update though. Fuck that.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The site plus covid has slowed down the quality matches especially from our main supplier in NJPW. Don't worry though, Marky Mark is still here.


----------



## NastyYaffa

This new site is indeed absolutely awful.

OH WELL. Here's to hoping that WM delivers something good. Bryan vs. Zayn should be a banger under any circumstances.


----------



## TD Stinger

I’m ready for whatever batshit insanity Mania could or provide Yaffa.


----------



## TD Stinger

I feel weird nominating any match from Mania considering the circumstances.

But damn, I will say Taker vs. AJ was a spectacle straight out of Lucha Underground, KO and Seth had a legitimately great match/brawl, and the ladder match was insane.

So yeah, I was entertained.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to John Morrison vs Kofi Kingston vs Jimmy Uso Ladder match for the Smackdown Tag titles at Wrestlemania 36 Part 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to AJ Styles vs Undertaker Boneyard match at Wrestlemania 36 Part 1. 

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Groovemachine

I don't think I could properly rate it as a 'match', but I will say that AJ Styles vs American Bad Ass Taker was a tremendous piece of business. One of the best cinematic packages WWE has done. Couldn't have asked for more from this, and it was likely a ton better than any regular match between them would have been at this point.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Cesaro vs. Gulak - **** - YES!*

They go under 5 minutes, but every single second they wrestle in the time they get, is great. "All killer, no filler", as the saying goes. Everything matters, and more importantly, everything is extremely compelling to watch. Gulak's focus on Cesaro's arm was all kinds of fantastic, which Cesaro paid right back w/ his terrific selling -- so many good moments like Gulak countering Cesaro's Neutralizer by going to the arm, countering Cesaro's pinfall attempt into one of his own & transitioning it into an Armbar, that armdrag spot outside the ring, etc, etc. This match was filled with greatness. All capped off with Cesaro introducing the WWE World to the UFO. Helllll yeaaahhhh!

*Bryan vs. Zayn - ****1/2 - YES!*

This was just about the perfect use of the empty arena setting. It's all about them brutal looking & sounding strikes + the chatter between the competitors. That chatter part could've been big time cringe, but they pulled it off perfectly. Zayn is such a FANTASTIC chickenshit heel -- him talking that trash with his cocky smiley facial expressions while evading Bryan in the beginning half, was such great, great stuff. The build-up to Bryan finally getting his hands on him was superb, and when he finally does catch him, oh boy does it feel fulfilling. From then on it's a complete American Dragon murder-mode festival, and I can't think of many things better. Some DDT4 '09 Danielson & Strong vs. Young Bucks vibes, and that just happens to be one of my favorite tag matches. Bryan is incredible dishing out the punishment at Zayn; I could happily watch Bryan beat the shit out of anyone in that ring, but the fact that it was Zayn in this empty arena setting made it all the more better. Zayn's selling of the beatdown is perfect, especially when it comes down to his verbal selling. He actually reminded me of Terry Funk when it came to that, and I mean that in all the best ways. Not that there could be a bad way to compare someone to ol' Funker anyways. Maybe my favorite singular moment of this whole thing was when Sami got that brief comeback in, he only managed to piss Bryan off more with it -- all leading to Bryan kicking his head off, and then as he wraps his hands around Sami's wrists, getting ready for them stomps, Zayn with his last powers left tries to beg for mercy. Such a fantastic moment that kind of tells the whole story of the match. This was so, so good. Exactly my kind of shit. The beginning with Zayn doing his best to piss Bryan off with his antics, Bryan finally getting his hands on him & delivering an incredible beatdown w/ stiff slaps, punches, knees to the face & mid-section, crossface shots, and more! -- all absolutely amazing stuff. Really the only thing that I didn't flat-out LOVE in this was the finish, but I don't think it took anything away from the thing. So simple, yet such an unique match. I knew Bryan & Zayn would deliver something worthwhile, but I'm not sure was I expecting anything like this. I watched it twice in a row and actually had to pause the show for a good 30-minutes or something close to that, 'cause I had to just really think about what I had just watched. Absolute brilliance from two of the best. To put it in complete cheese, this was two maestros painting a picture the way only they can. It's maybe my MOTY as of now, and if not, it's very close.

TAKER vs. AJ was a complete fucking spectacle. Final Deletion vibes. Had so much fun with it. Such a solid show overall!


----------



## Corey

Well this is an interesting last few posts. 

Rollins vs. Owens - ***** (YES!)*

So I actually thought this was MOTN and kinda loved the whole package. I was pissed initially when the match ended because the matches before this had some shitty ass endings, but once they restarted it No DQ they picked right back up with the great action. The frog splash through the announce table was super memorable and I dug this bell to bell.

I remember absolutely nothing from Bryan/Zayn and Becky/Baszler other than thinking the endings were weak as fuck. The Ladder match was a lot of fun (*** 1/2) and the Boneyard Match got a pretty good reception so a passable Mania night 1 for me considering the low expectations. Thank GOD Strowman won the belt too.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Wrestlemania 36 Night 1:

John Morrison v. Jimmy Uso v. Kofi Kingston - **** (YES !)

Kevin Owens v. Seth Rollins - **** (YES !)

The Undertaker v. AJ Styles - **** 1/2 (YES !)


----------



## TD Stinger

One thing I really noticed watching Night 1 last night is how hard some of the strikes were. You hear everything with no audience. So when Becky and Shayna started their match with just swinging and smacking away at each other, it just made the start of that particular match that much better. And it makes you appreciate someone like Shayna even more. You could say the same about people like Kairi and Bryan.



Corey said:


> Well this is an interesting last few posts.
> 
> Rollins vs. Owens - ***** (YES!)*
> 
> So I actually thought this was MOTN and kinda loved the whole package. I was pissed initially when the match ended because the matches before this had some shitty ass endings, but once they restarted it No DQ they picked right back up with the great action. The frog splash through the announce table was super memorable and I dug this bell to bell.


I will say that this match more than anything else on Night 1 felt like a Mania match. Like they could have done that same exact match in a packed stadium and it would fit. One element I really liked was Rollins trash talk. Again, with no people you hear everything with no audience. And his trash talk really helped sell the story they were telling.

Apparently though KO was planning on jumping off the pirate ship in Raymond James stadium had the event gone on as planned.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246790973792956416
And now we'll never get to see it.


----------



## Corey

Mania Night 2 started off so promising...

Charlotte vs. Rhipley - **** 3/4 (NO But Highly Recommended)*

This was a pretty damn good wrestling match focused on Rhea's leg and she did a pretty good job of selling it too. That's about the best I can describe it. Really strong WRESTLING here. I think the one thing it lacked was just a big comeback spot from Rhipley or something that damn near put Charlotte away because it never quite felt like she had the match won. She tried hard to fight out from the figure 8 but just couldn't do it. Hell of an opener but I think the wrong woman won... as always.

Edge vs. Orton Last Man Standing - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

So apparently there's split opinions for this one but I LOVED it. It felt like a seriously real and gritty match with very few spots that looked choreographed. We got them brawling through the entire performance center and giving us a nice tour which I thought was incredibly creative and unique. The lack of a crowd or any background noise actually added to the physicality of the match too because you could hear and feel how much pain each guy was in throughout the whole thing. Excellent package altogether even though it went real long. MOTN for the weekend for me.

-------------------

Then the show fell off a fucking CLIFF from there. Like I mean total nose dive. That Firefly Fun House shit was absolute dog piss. Like, that was overly goofy and stupid to the point where I wanted it to end almost immediately. There's a good amount of people that liked it and that's cool but wow that is absolutely not what I watch wrestling for. We then follow that up with a 3 minute main event with nothing but finishers. Terrible. I expected a little something more out of that at least but oh well.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Rhea Ripley vs Charlotte Flair for the NXT Women's title at Wrestlemania 36 Part 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Edge vs Randy Orton Last Man Standing match at Wrestlemania 36 Part 2.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Wrestlemania 36 Night 2:

Charlotte v. Rhea Ripley - **** + (YES !)

Edge v. Randy Orton - **** (YES !)

This was literally what happens when you play a No DQ match on Smackdown: Here Comes the Pain. They brawled literally everywhere and I have to admit it dragged a bit at times and both men should've trash talked way more, the quiet brawling felt a bit weird but something about it felt special. And at the end of the day it was innovative.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Damn, this is the first place where I've seen people actually like Orton vs. Edge.  Personally am more on the majority opinion side -- thought it was about 6 hours too long, and most of it was just boring walk-n-brawl huffin n' puffin'. Literally nothing interesting about it, and the cherry on top of the shitcake was the ending w/ Edge starting to cry before he did the conchairto 

Rhea vs. Flair was very, very good. The empty arena made all of their constant trashtalk stand out & while the rest of the match was clearly designed to be a big stadium match, it still worked extremely well here. Great kneework by Charlotte & solid selling by Rhea. ***3/4


----------



## fabi1982

Wrestlemania

Reah/Charlotte - ****1/2
Rollings/KO - ****
Orton/Edge - ****
AJ/Taker - 5*
Cena/Whyatt - 7*
Ladder match - ****


----------



## TD Stinger

Gotta say Rhea vs. Charlotte was a big surprise. I wasn’t convinced the 2 would mesh well but they actually did very well. Charlotte’s limb work was on point and so was Rhea’s selling. There was just instant chemistry.

I’ll say this about Edge vs. Orton. I appreciate the story they told in the sense of the struggle both men went through to survive the beatings they gave each other. And this match had good moments spliced in especially at the end. That said, you could have done the same thing by cutting out 10 minutes fat out of this.

And Cena vs. Bray was amazing. Whether or not it’s what wrestling is supposed to be, I don’t know. All I can say is that I couldn’t stop laughing or smiling. And in the middle of all the insanity you did have a great story in there as well.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Aleister Black vs Apollo Crews on the Raw (4/6/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## MC

Haven't been on here for a while, so I'll just post all the YES's in one post.

*5**
Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 14 Day 1 04/01/20

*****1/2*
The Undisputed ERA (Adam Cole, Bobby Fish, Kyle O'Reilly & Roderick Strong) vs. Imperium (Alexander Wolfe, Fabian Aichner, Marcel Barthel & WALTER) WWE Worlds Collide 2020 25/01/20

Hiromu Takahashi vs Will Ospreay NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 14 Day 1 04/01/20

Daisuke Ikeda vs. Yuki Ishikawa wXw AMBITION 12 07/03/20

Nick Gage vs Rickey Shane Page GCW Run Rickey Run 15/02/20

*****1/4*
Daniel Makabe vs. Kevin Ku SUP Stay Cold 04/01/20

Mayu Iwatani vs. Takumi Iroha Stardom The Way To Major League 08/02/20

Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya NaitoNJPW Wrestle Kingdom 14 Day 2 05/01/20

****
Toru Sugiura vs Yuko Miyamoto FREEDOMS Go Beyond The Limit 2020 10/02/20

Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) BJW 11/02/20

Hiromu Takahashi vs Ryu Lee NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2020 09/02/20

Kazuyuki Fujita vs Go Shiozaki NOAH Pro Wrestling Noah 20th Anniversary NOAH The Chronicle Vol. 2 29/02/20

Kota Ibushi vs Jay White NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 14 Day 2 05/01/20

Mike Bailey vs Cara Noir wXw 16 Carat Gold 2020 - Day 3 08/03/20

Flash Morgan Webster & Mark Andrews vs. Matt Riddle & Pete Dunne WWE NXT 15/01/20

Drew Gulak vs Daniel Bryan WWE Elimination Chamber 2020 08/03/20

CHAOS (Hirooki Goto & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (EVIL & Shingo Takagi)NJPW New Year's Dash 06/01/20

The Undertaker vs AJ Styles WWE Wrestlemania 36 Day 1 04/04/20

Jon Moxley vs Lance Archer NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 14 Day 1 04/01/20


----------



## NastyYaffa

Glad to see all of ya'll trying to revive this thing roud:

Tried to put my ****+ MOTYCs in order, here's what I got atm:

1) Daniel Bryan vs. Drew Gulak - WWE 3/9
2) Daniel Bryan vs. Sami Zayn - WWE 4/4
3) Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi - NJPW 1/4
4) Daisuke Ikeda vs. Yuki Ishikawa - wXw 3/7
5) Chris Ridgeway vs. Daniel Makabe - wXw 3/7
6) Keith Lee vs. Roderick Strong - WWE 1/22
7) Daniel Bryan vs. The Fiend - WWE 1/26
8) Flash Morgan Webster & Mark Andrews vs. Matt Riddle & Pete Dunne - WWE 1/15
9) Chris Jericho vs. Jon Moxley - AEW 2/29
10) Cesaro vs. Drew Gulak - WWE 4/4
11) Hirooki Goto vs. KENTA - NJPW 1/5
12) El Phantasmo & Taiji Ishimori vs. SHO & YOH - NJPW 1/5
13) Jon Moxley vs. Lance Archer - NJPW 1/4


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, I've pretty much caught up with all the wrestling in 2020 I'm interested in, which pretty much never happens under normal circumstances.

Anyways, here's my Top 10 matches of the year for 2020 so far:


AEW Revolution: The Young Bucks vs. Kenny Omega & Adam “Hangman” Page
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom Night 2: Tetsuya Naito vs. Kazuchika Okada
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom Night 1: Kota Ibushi vs. Kazuchika Okada
NXT Takeover Portland: Johnny Gargano vs. Finn Balor
AEW Dynamite 2/26: PAC vs. Kenny Omega
NXT & NXT UK Worlds Collide: The Undisputed Era vs. Imperium
WWE Royal Rumble: Daniel Bryan vs. “The Fiend” Bray Wyatt
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom Night 2: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Chris Jericho
WWE Royal Rumble: Men’s Royal Rumble Match
Rev Pro High Stakes: Will Ospreay vs. Zack Sabre Jr.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Best Friends vs Kenny Omega/Michael Nakazawa on the Dynamite (4/8/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Shawn Spears vs Cody Rhodes on the Dynamite (4/8/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Io Shirai vs Tegan Nox vs Chelsea Green vs Mia Yim vs Dakota Kai vs Candice LeRae Ladder match on the NXT (4/8/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Tommaso Ciampa vs Johnny Gargano on the NXT (4/8/20) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 :clap


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

1.) Kazuchika Okada © v. Kota Ibushi, WK14 Night 1 - * * * * *

2.) Tetsuya Naito © v. Kazuchika Okada ©, WK14 Night 2 - * * * * *

3.) Adam Cole © v. Tomassao Ciampa, Takeover: Portland - **** ¾

4.) Hangman Page & Kenny Omega v. Young Bucks, Revolution - **** ¾ 

5.) Imperium v. Undisputed Era, Worlds Collide - **** ¾

6.) Zack Sabre Jr. © v. Will Opsreay, High Stakes 2020 - **** ¾ 

7.) Finn Balor v. Johnny Gargano, Takeover: Portland - **** ½ 

8.) Tyler Bate v. Jordan Devlin, NXT Takeover UK: Blackpool 2 - **** ½ 

9.) Will Ospreay v. Himoru Takahashi, WK14 Night 1 - **** ½

10.) Broserweights v. Andrews & Webstar, NXT TV 01/15/20 - **** ½


----------



## Alright_Mate

Finally got round to watching some of Wrestlemania...

*YES! to Undertaker vs AJ Styles - *****
It was bizarre but I found it to be quite compelling. The dialogue between Taker & AJ throughout made the whole thing work, it definitely helped them build up a compelling enough story even though the “Wrestling” aspect was limited.

*YES! to Charlotte vs Rhea Ripley - ****1/2*
Best match of the two nights for me. Fair play to both for producing a quality match in a empty arena. Everything between the two just clicked, they built up a story, Charlotte targeting Rhea’s leg being the main focus, it was back and forth hard hitting action that did enough to keep me engaged.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Asuka vs Ruby Riott on the Raw (4/13/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Jon Moxley vs Jake Hager No Holds Barred match for the AEW World title on the Dynamite (4/15/20) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Matt Riddle/Timothy Thatcher vs Undisputed Era for the NXT Tag titles on the NXT (4/15/20) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## EmbassyForever

I thought Hager vs Mox was neat, ***3/4+.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Cesaro vs Daniel Bryan on the Smackdown (4/17/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Cesaro vs. Bryan - **** - YES!*

I loved the 5-or-so minute match these two had on the Road to WrestleMania™ and here they get almost 15-minutes, so of course it's great. It's all about Bryan's attack on Cesaro's left arm -- his work over it was extremely focused, extremely vicious, and extremely compelling. Some amazing moments regarding that armwork were his hip-toss into an armbar, him wringing that arm into the ropes to gain control back, that badass takedown-into-an-armbar counter, Cesaro 2nd deadlift attempt getting countered by Bryan taking the leg, immediately followed by him punting that worked over arm, those repeated YES Kicks to the arm & chest -- and then of course the LeBell Lock, which made the armwork pay off big time as he got the win with it. And that's just mentioning Bryan-on-the-offense side of things, as Cesaro was also absolutely great in this. His selling was fantastic (absolutely loooved him going on that Uppercut frenzy, hitting one of them with his worked over arm, then he sells it for a few seconds & it really seemed like he realized in that moment that he needs to deliver all of those strikes w/ his better arm), and him throwing Bryan around any & every chance he got to do so ruled. Him busting out the GTS was such a nice surprise too, and it sure looked devastating. Also a shout-out to Michael Cole who fantastically mentioned that Bryan's strategy of going after the arm was indeed a callback to Gulak's (brilliant btw) match vs. Cesaro from Mania. Really adds to that coaching angle they are doing with the two and all.


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES* to 

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs Isami Kodaka - BJW Strong Climb Tournament 3/20/20* 




One minute in and I'm already in love with this match as Isami fights like hell to get out of a simple headlock







this was fucking great. Minimalistic wrestling (as you can get it in 2020) at it's finest once again. Isami was fucking incredible here, the focused offense he had on Daisuke's arm during the whole match was beautiful to watch, the counters he made to avoid Sekimoto's strength were perfectly timed and done in the exact moment of the match that were needed. Daisuke's role in this is play the brute that can overcome Kodaka's intelligence just by being stronger. And when you combine a dude that can play the brute with such ease and a wrestler that can work so smart as Kodaka, you get a dope fucking match like this one.



*NO* but recommended

*Yuya Aoki vs Jake Lee - BJW Strong Climb Tournament 3/20/20*

"I've got something to prove" Aoki is when he's at it's best and him being the Jr. champ facing an outsider is a perfect place to get that type of performance out of him. I thought Yuya was fucking great in this, showing fire, defiance, good strikes and a sense of urgency. Lee was good but as always with him he just lacks presence. He's supposed to be the big name outsider for this tourney and he just feels like another dude on the roster. But still, this this was a fun match, worth 14 minutes of y'alls time


Spoiler


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Murphy vs. ReyRey - ***1/2*

After some early back & forth, Rey starts yelling about his finger being fucked, and he starts walking towards the doc sitting ringside, but of course that won't fly well w/ Murphy, who comes in and attacks Rey there. After that the target is clear, as Murphy starts dishing out punishment to that finger & hand; plenty of nasty stomps, slamming it to the post, slamming it on the steps, standing on it -- it's wonderfully vicious stuff. The empty arena makes each mentioned slam and stomp sound all the more brutal, too. Other than that great work on Rey's finger/hand, Murphy was overall very solid on the offense. He is awesomely explosive & impactful with each big move he busts out, and while he is a bit annoyingly thigh-slappy with his strikes (which stands out, in a non-good way in these empty arena matches), he still throws good ones for sure. Rey of course also delivers with his terrific comebacks, having to fight from underneath & all. I especially really loved that sliding head-scissors deal he did to Murphy, who got slammed into the barricade HARD 'cause of it. A very good match. Not a MOTYC by any means, but I thought it deserved a little shoutski here


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES and 5**

White vs. Naito and Okada vs. Ibushi from WK14 Night 1

🐌


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rey Mysterio/Aleister Black/Apollo Crews vs Andrade/Angel Garza/Austin Theory on the Raw (4/27/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES* to

*Daichi Hashimoto vs Takuya Nomura - BJW 2/24/20 Strong Heavyweight Title match*

Very close to the great match they had in 18' at the Strong Climb tournament. Young Gawd is fucking outstanding in this, dude knows how to wrestle with a sense of urgency and dishes punishment in a way that his opponent HAS to level up and dish back at him, which leads to awesome sequences and good strike exchanges. Loved the way he kept one upping Daichi every time, either with a vicious slap or a stiff kick aimed at Hashimoto's arm. Daichi's selling was great once again, at least until the final few minutes were they both went into "your turn my turn" mode.

The only complaint I have about this match is that Daichi doesn't have the offense to lead a finishing sequence. The finish itself was good/definitive and he has stuff that can work when he's the underdog but as the main champ he comes up short in this front, specially because he tends to get dominated for a good portion of the match so he needs some sort of equalizer, and a weak DDT and a bunch of shining wizards are not it. Considering 2020 has been a big for him and he has been way more consistent than in other years, if he's able to find something that makes him feel more like a champ and less like a "young, promising star", he's gonna take the final leap as a performer, imo.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Darby Allin vs Cody Rhodes on the Dynamite (4/29/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jimmy Havoc/Kip Sabian vs Best Friends No DQ match on the Dynamite (4/29/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Lance Archer vs Dustin Rhodes on the Dynamite (4/29/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Keith Lee vs Damian Priest for the NXT North American title on the NXT (4/29/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## SHIRLEY

NO but recommended to White vs. Ibushi from WK Night 2

: okada


----------



## Carter84

Lucha Bros v Young Bucks 2019tables match where the triple AAA tag titles were above the ring .end to end freaking match of the decade / one close LAX v Lucha Bros 2018 was absolutely fantastic. 4.8* for both.
Also Cody v Dustin 5* / Cody v Darby 1st match 4.7*
Peace.


----------



## Carter84

Keith Lee V Ilja Dragjovic 5* from beginning to end had me hooked and I don't rate matches ever as 5's but man these two have such great chemistry it set the tone for the best NXT TAKEOVER I've had the privilege to watch . Must of watched the show a good few times.

Peace.


----------



## DammitChrist

Dude, we're nominating wrestling matches that take place IN 2020.


----------



## Carter84

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, we're nominating wrestling matches that take place IN 2020.


Dude my glasses are at work and I can't get them due to circumstances. I marked Keith's match


----------



## Carter84

Can't see much as I'm using my mob as that's at work too
DC put PENTAGON JR on ur lists u do

Thanks.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Le Sex Gods vs Kenny Omega/Matt Hardy Street Fight on the Dynamite (5/6/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Adam Cole vs Velveteen Dream for the NXT title on the NXT (5/6/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to New Day/Lucha House Party vs Forgotten Sons/The Miz/John Morrison on the Smackdown (5/8/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Drew McIntyre vs Seth Rollins for the WWE title at Money in the Bank.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Lacey Evans vs Nia Jax vs Carmella vs Shayna Baszler vs Dana Brooke vs Asuka Money in the Bank match for the Raw Women's title at Money in the Bank.

I gave that very good match an 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to AJ Styles vs Otis vs Aleister Black vs Baron Corbin vs Rey Mysterio vs Daniel Bryan Money in the Bank match at Money in the Bank.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Penelope Ford vs Kris Statlander vs Britt Baker vs Hikaru Shida on the Dynamite (5/13/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Proud and Powerful vs Kenny Omega/Matt Hardy on the Dynamite (5/13/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Timothy Thatcher vs Matt Riddle on the NXT (5/13/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but recommended from #GCWJAPAN

Chris Dickinson vs. Yuji Okabayashi
KTB vs. Toru Sugiura


----------



## taker1986

I think this is my first post in this thread.

My favorite matches in 2020 so far are. 

Bryan/Fiend - Royal Rumble 
Taker/AJ - Mania 
Omega/PAC
Omega/Page v Bucks 
Omega/Hardy v Jericho/Sammy

All get a thumbs up from me.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Daniel Bryan vs Drew Gulak on the Smackdown (5/15/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Bryan vs. Gulak II - YES!*

It's a rematch from their February MOTYC, and it's unsurprisingly absolutely terrific. I like how the dynamic between them has changed from that PPV match of theirs to this one - they had respect for each other back then, but now they're FRIENDS, and it created for this nice little charming vibe between them here, especially in the early going w/ the fantastic back & forth grappling. Gulak establishes the first real control of the match by dumping Bryan outside, and from then on it seems like his main gameplan is to soften up Bryan's neck. Loved how he didn't give up that tight headlock when Bryan started to slam him with those shin breakers -- it took 3 of them for Bryan to get out of that damned headlock, and I thought that was some fantastic pro-wrestling right there. After that Bryan finds a gameplan of his own by going after Gulak's leg w/ a series of dragon screws, and that ankle lock into a German Suplex, which was vintage Bryan. Gulak returning into things after Bryan's assault on his leg was quite something; that modified Michinoku Driver looking move where he just dumped Bryan on his head was brutal. And Bryan returned the favor right back at him with that vicious release German! Extremely lovely stuff all match long. That finishing stretch was wonderful as well w/ Bryan delivering that second dragon screw by the ankle, after Gulak had reversed the first one, but was still hurting bad. That move gets the "move of the match" honors, as it looked vicious as hell. And then of course to make all the work in the match feel like it actually mattered, Bryan gets the win with the Heel Hook! Excellent, excellent stuff. Not on that top-top-top MOTYC level of their first match, but still one of the finest matches I've seen in 2020.


----------



## antoniomare007

Oh HELL TO THE *YES* for

*Daniel Bryan vs Drew Gulak - Smackdown 5/15/20*

Fucking loved this. Specially for the fact that no strikes were thrown in this. They just wrestled, countered and tried to find and edge strictly by what they could do on the mat. So refreshing to watch and so cool to see two awesome wrestlers just straight 'rasslin for more than 10 minutes. Some of Bryan's counter's to get the LeBell Lock applied were fantastic, same at Gulak's different ways to get DB into a pinning position. D-Bry having to hurt the leg three times to break free of a head lock, then doing a snap German and acting dizzy was perfect. Same with ending the match with a heel hook after turning Gulak's leg into a pretzel. 

This was on WWE TV in 2020, all hail Daniel Bryan (and Drew Gulak).


----------



## SHIRLEY

SHIRLEY said:


> *NO* but recommended from #GCWJAPAN
> 
> Chris Dickinson vs. Yuji Okabayashi
> KTB vs. Toru Sugiura


Also...

Chris Dickinson vs. Daisuke Sekimoto
SHLAK vs. Abdullah Kobayashi


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sammy Guevara vs Matt Hardy on the Dynamite (5/20/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Groovemachine

*El Hijo Del Fantasma vs Akira Tozawa - WWE NXT May 20th 2020 - ***3/4*

Wonderful job by Tozawa, selling those ribs like a boss with an 03 Paul London-esque 'struggling to climb the ropes' sell. Really great closing stretch too, Tozawa attempting to counter with an octopus stretch before the finish. Also, it was nice to see a Cruiserweight title tournament match go more than 2 minutes...


----------



## NastyYaffa

Groovemachine said:


> *El Hijo Del Fantasma vs Akira Tozawa - WWE NXT May 20th 2020 - ***3/4*
> 
> Wonderful job by Tozawa, selling those ribs like a boss with an 03 Paul London-esque 'struggling to climb the ropes' sell. Really great closing stretch too, Tozawa attempting to counter with an octopus stretch before the finish. Also, it was nice to see a Cruiserweight title tournament match go more than 2 minutes...


You sold me on this match w/ your Paul London comparison. I have been on a real ROH kick as of late, just got done doing a complete 2002 re-watch for them, and I am now in 2003. Always loved London's run around that time period, and this re-watch project is confirming that even more. Actually got Danielson vs. him 2/3 falls next :mark: :banderas

Enjoyed the match. Started off as a nice exhibition, but once Phantasma started targeting Tozawa's ribs, it kicked into another gear. Tozawa's selling was indeed pretty nice, even though he def could've sold more as well. I still appreciated his selling though, as he did show himself to be in big pain at almost every step of the way. The 03 London comparison was a good one (Y)


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly recommended to Lucky 13 vs. Shane Mercer from GCW Acid Cup: Night 1


----------



## Groovemachine

NastyYaffa said:


> You sold me on this match w/ your Paul London comparison. I have been on a real ROH kick as of late, just got done doing a complete 2002 re-watch for them, and I am now in 2003. Always loved London's run around that time period, and this re-watch project is confirming that even more. Actually got Danielson vs. him 2/3 falls next :mark: :banderas
> 
> Enjoyed the match. Started off as a nice exhibition, but once Phantasma started targeting Tozawa's ribs, it kicked into another gear. Tozawa's selling was indeed pretty nice, even though he def could've sold more as well. I still appreciated his selling though, as he did show himself to be in big pain at almost every step of the way. The 03 London comparison was a good one (Y)


Paul London is pretty much the reason I discovered ROH and indie wrestling in general - once he was signed and started having those awesome Velocity matches with Akio, I just HAD to see what else he'd done. The 2/3 Falls match was prob my first exposure to Danielson too. Man, good times! Looking back, London was signed waaaay too early in terms of 'company ethos' - imagine if he was going at it with this current crop of talent?! Sure they'd never have given him a major push, but I always thought he would have had a decent run as IC/US champ given the chance.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Private Party vs Best Friends at Double or Nothing.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Frankie Kazarian vs Scorpio Sky vs Kip Sabian vs Darby Allin vs Orange Cassidy vs Colt Cabana vs Joey Janela vs Luchasaurus vs Brian Cage Casino Ladder match at Double or Nothing.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to MJF vs Jungle Boy at Double or Nothing.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Lance Archer vs Cody Rhodes for the AEW TNT title at Double or Nothing.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Nyla Rose vs Hikaru Shida No DQ and No Countout match for the AEW Women's World title at Double or Nothing.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Inner Circle vs The Elite/Matt Hardy Stadium Stampede match at Double or Nothing.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap

Edit: 

Honestly, that main-event was fucking awesome and it was so entertaining to watch


----------



## Corey

*YES! *to Moxley vs. Brodie. Unrelenting violence. Hell of a slugfest.
*YES!!! *to the Stadium Stampede match. This was maybe the greatest thing I've ever seen.  

MJF/Jungle Boy was great as well along with Nyla/Shida. Really good PPV.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Inner Circle vs The Elite [Stadium Stampede] - AEW Double or Nothing 2020 - ****1/4*

In terms of pure enjoyment, this is unmatched. I can't believe how much FUN I had watching this, which was sorely needed after the week we've had in the wrestling world. The Matt Hardy gimmick reincarnation popped me big time. We saw some good cowboy shit, and once again Hangman Adam Page looks like the real deal, he has such an 'it' factor these days which I honestly never saw when he was in ROH. So many good comedy spots that deserve to be seen without being spoiled, but also some really sick spots as well, particularly the finish. This was a spectacle, and they delivered big time.


----------



## TD Stinger

I realized that I don't think I've nominated any actual matches since the pandemic started from Mania to MITB to Double or Nothing.

And I think now that I've realized that this "empty arena" era is not going end as quickly as everyone thought it might when it started, I've found little things that I've grown to appreciate about empty arena wrestling in terms of extra steps wrestlers can take to make the most of bad situations and still make wrestling entertaining. If I had to list some wrestlers who have made the most of the new era, I would say people like Drew, Charlotte, Bayley, Asuka, Bryan, Omega, Sammy, etc. have really excelled in these circumstances.

So I think it's time I play catch up and nominate these matches who deserve it for doing really well in these circumstances.

So *YES* to the following matches:

WWE WrestleMania Night 1: Seth Rollins vs. Kevin Owens
WWE WrestleMania Night 2: AJ Styles vs. The Undertaker
WWE WrestleMania Night 2: Charlotte Flair vs. Rhea Ripley
WWE WrestleMania Night 2: John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt (sue me)
WWE Money in the Bank: Seth Rollins vs. Drew McIntyre
WWE Money in the Bank: Money on the Roof Ladder Match

AEW Dynamite 5/6: Kenny Omega & Matt Hardy vs. Chris Jericho & Sammy Guevara
AEW Double or Nothing: Jungle Boy vs. MJF
AEW Double or Nothing: Brodie Lee vs. Jon Moxley
AEW Doulbe or Nothing: Stadium Stampede


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Moxley vs. Brodie - **** - YES!*

This was badass as hell. Felt & looked like a true pro-wrestling fight between two guys who don't like each other very much. Brodie was just so great brutalizing Moxley with his superb looking offense, and Mox himself also brought the goods with his vicious offensive arsenal. The finishing stretch has to be one of my favorite scenes of 2020 with Brodie kicking out of those Paradigm Shifts, and Mox going into a killer mode because of it, totally destroying MISTER Brodie by relentlessly targeting that cut on his head & slapping in that tight choke for the W.

*The Stadium Stampede - YES!*

Hangman arriving & chasing Sammy with a horse, the whole LAX vs. Matt bit, the bar brawl between Hager & Hangman + Omega, Jericho killing that mascot w/ the Judas Effect, Jericho's epic fight vs. Aubrey, Matt's Northern Suplex rampage on Sammy, Rick Knox eating a Superkick like it's the good ol' days in Reseda, Matt & Kenny chasing Sammy w/ that golf cart AGAIN, that amazing finish w/ that big One Winged Angel. This was an absolute spectacle & a blast. When it comes to these "special presentation" (I struggle to call this a cinematic match tbh) matches that have happened recently, this was on a level above. This has been a truly tragic & sad week for pro-wrestling, but this was an amazing, smile-inducing way to end it. And for that I salute The Elite, Matt Hardy, The Inner Circle & AEW as a whole. I don't wanna give it a star rating, but it's one of my favorite things that I've seen this year.


----------



## SHIRLEY

SHIRLEY said:


> *NO* but highly recommended to Lucky 13 vs. Shane Mercer from GCW Acid Cup: Night 1





https://www.bilibili.com/video/av98190895/



:mj


----------



## go stros

No, but strongly recommended Trey Miguel vs Michael Elgin - Impact 5/26/2020 - 7.5


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Drake Maverick vs Kushida vs Jake Atlas on the NXT (5/27/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Timothy Thatcher vs Matt Riddle Fight Pit on the NXT (5/27/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

Edit:

For the record, it was also great seeing Kurt Angle back on TV again :drose


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Thatcher vs. Riddle - ****1/4 - YES!*

I fucking love these two, and this unique PIT FIGHT presentation fit them like a glove. Every stomp, every kneestrike, every kick, every SMACK is treated like a big deal & they truly look n' feel gnarly throughout. That Showtime like kick by Riddle off the cage was absolutely sick & I love how it was sold w/ Thatcher spitting out those teeth & bleeding from the mouth. My goodness his selling was amazing in the match overall -- I've said it many times before, but here we go again; he might just be the greatest seller in the business today. They of course go to the mat quite a bit as well with them being them & this being a KO or Submission to finish match, and it's great stuff; it's scrappy, everything looks painful & there's great struggle in everything. Just an absolute hit in every way, this one was. Really couldn't ask for a better match to put over Tim Thatcher & his brand of pro-wrestling in NXT. Top-5 of the year for me thus far with Bryan/Gulak, Okada/Ibushi, Bryan/Zayn & Ikeda/Ishikawa.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Matt Riddle vs Timothy Thatcher [Fight Pit] - WWE NXT May 27th 2020 - *****

Maybe I'm slightly overrating it as it felt so 'un-WWE' but this was so refreshing and kicked ass. LOL at the teeth spot, was that purely so they can explain the gap that already exists in Thatcher's teeth?! Made me chuckle. But yeah, this felt big time, and I really hope we see this gimmick brought out occasionally when a feud calls for it. The fighting was scrappy, as it should be in this environment, and they used the cage well. Good stuff all round.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus on the Smackdown (5/29/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Seth Rollins vs Aleister Black on the Raw (6/1/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Charlotte Flair vs Asuka on the Raw (6/1/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just watched last weeks NXT, the following two matches were excellent...

*YES! to Drake Maverick vs Kushida vs Jake Atlas - *****
There’s been some decent matches throughout this tournament; however this was by far the best one so far. This match was a nice mixture of good fast paced wrestling and good storytelling. Drake Maverick’s performances and his storytelling ability throughout this tournament have been excellent.

*YES! to Timothy Thatcher vs Matt Riddle - ****1/4*
Put these two in a ring together and they always deliver. Some may class Timothy Thatcher as “boring” but when he gets in the ring with someone who’s hard hitting like Riddle, that’s when he excels. This match was different and creative, and I always enjoy when two performers beat the shit out of each other, these two did exactly that!


----------



## go stros

Yes. Wentz vs Ace Austin 6/2/2020 Impact 8/10. Impact match of the year to date and should be in the overall match of the year discussion


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs Kip Sabian/Jimmy Havoc for the AEW World Tag titles on the Dynamite (6/3/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Undisputed Era vs Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch vs Breezango on the NXT (6/3/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

After rewatching parts of the NXT main-event this week:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to El Hijo de Fantasma vs Drake Maverick for the NXT Cruiserweight title on the NXT (6/3/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Alexa Bliss/Nikki Cross vs Sasha Banks/Bayley for the Women's Tag titles on the Smackdown (6/5/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Damian Priest vs Finn Balor at NXT TakeOver: In Your House.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Keith Lee vs Johnny Gargano for the NXT North American title at NXT TakeOver: In Your House.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Charlotte Flair vs Rhea Ripley vs Io Shirai for the NXT Women's title at NXT TakeOver: In Your House.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

Two nominations from NXT In Your House...

*YES! to Finn Balor vs Damien Priest - ****

YES! to Charlotte vs Io Shirai vs Rhea Ripley - ****1/4*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Andrade vs Angel Garza vs Kevin Owens on the Raw (6/8/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I gave a YES to Asuka vs Charlotte Flair on the Raw (6/8/20) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Finally caught up on TakeOver, and I thought there was really only one match that was worth watching/talking about.

*Karrion Kross vs. Tommaso Ciampa - ***1/2*

This was by far my favorite match of the night & the only one that truly felt like worth watching. 6 minutes of badass action with two mean motherfuckers going at it -- Kross' dominant work with him throwing Ciampa around with ease was a joy to watch, and Ciampa's big comeback run was epic in all of its urgency & explosiveness.

Rest of the matches:
Women's Tag - **3/4
Priest/Balor - **
Gargano/Lee - **3/4
Flair/Io/Rhea - *3/4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Haven't been posting all my nominations so I'll just post an updated list as of June 10th.

2020 Match of the Year candidate list.

Kazuchika Okada © v. Kota Ibushi, WK14 Night 1 - * * * * *
Tetsuya Naito © v. Kazuchika Okada ©, WK14 Night 2 - * * * * *
Adam Cole © v. Tomassao Ciampa, Takeover: Portland - **** ¾
Hangman Page & Kenny Omega v. Young Bucks, Revolution - **** ¾
Imperium v. Undisputed Era, Worlds Collide - **** ¾
Zack Sabre Jr. © v. Will Opsreay, High Stakes 2020 - **** ¾
Finn Balor v. Johnny Gargano, Takeover: Portland - **** ½
Tyler Bate v. Jordan Devlin, NXT Takeover UK: Blackpool 2 - **** ½
Will Ospreay v. Himoru Takahashi, WK14 Night 1 - **** ½
Broserweights v. Andrews & Webstar, NXT TV 01/15/20 - **** ½
The Undertaker v. AJ Styles, Wrestlemania 36 N1 - **** ½
Stadium Stampede, DON 2 - **** ¼
Mens & Womens MITB Matches - **** ¼
Johnny Gargano v. Tomassao Ciampa, NXT TV 04/09/20 - **** ¼
Zack Sabre Jr. © v. Will Ospreay, New Beginning in Sapporo N2 - **** ¼
The Undisputed Era © v. The Broserweights, Takeover: Portland - **** ¼
Kenny Omega v. Pac, AEW 02/26/20 - **** ¼
Tegan Nox v. Dakota Kai, Takeover: Portland - **** ¼
Jay White © v. Tetsuya Naito, WK14 Night 1 - **** ¼
Tessa Blanchard v. Sami Callihan ©, Hard to Kill - **** ¼
Hiromu Takahashi © v. Ryu Lee, New beginning in Osaka - **** ¼
Jon Moxley © v. Minoru Suzuki, New beginning in Osaka - **** ¼
Shingo Takagi © v. Tomohiro Ishii, NJPW Road Day 1 - **** ¼
Jungle Boy v. MJF, DON 2 - ****
Kenny Omega & Hangman Page © v. Lucha Bros, AEW 02/19/20 - ****
Matt Riddle v. Timothy Thatcher, NXT TV 05/27/20 - ****
Tetsuya Naito © v. KENTA, New Beginning in Osaka - ****
Charlotte v. Rhea Ripley © , Wrestlemania 36 N2 - ****
Daniel Bryan v. Drew Gulak, Elimination Chamber - ****
Keith Lee © v. Dominic Dijakovic, Takeover: Portland - ****
Jon Moxley © v. Brodie Lee, DON 2 - ****
#DIY v. Mustache Mountain, Worlds Collide - ****
Chris Jericho v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, WK14 Night 2 - ****
Jay White v. Kota Ibushi, WK14 Night 2 - ****
Drew Mcintyre © v. Seth Rollins, MITB - ****
Kevin Owens v. Seth Rollins, Wrestlemania 36 N1 - ****
John Morrison v. Jimmy Uso v. Kofi Kingston, Wrestlemania 36 N1 - ****
Charlotte Flair © v. Io Shirai v. Rhea Ripley, Takeover: IYH - ****
Finn Balor v. Damien Priest, Takeover: IYH - ****
Gallus © v. Imperium v. GYV’s v. Andrews/Webstar, NXT Takeover UK: Blackpool 2 - ****
KENTA © v. Hirooki Goto, WK14 Night 2 - ****
Broserweights v. Grizzled Young Vets, NXT TV 01/29/20 - ****
Keith Lee © v. Johnny Gargano, Takeover: IYH - **** ¼
Angel Garza © v. Jordan Devlin v. Isaiah Scott v. Travis Banks, Worlds Collide - ****
Lance Archer © v. Jon Moxley, WK14 Night 1 - ****
Eddie Edwards v. Michael Elgin, Hard To Kill - ****
Adam Cole v. Kushida, NXT TV 02/12/20 - ****
The Fiend © v. Daniel Bryan, Royal Rumble - ****
Dakota Kai v. Tegan Nox, NXT 03/04/20 - ****
Adam Cole © v. Velveteen Dream, Takeover: IYH - ****
SD Tag Team Elimination Chamber, Elimination Chamber - ****
Edge v. Randy Orton, Wrestlemania 36 N2 - ****
Daniel Bryan v. Drew Gulak, SD 05/15/20 - ****


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*WWE Smackdown 6/12: Daniel Bryan vs. AJ Styles*

Fuck this was so good. It's not often you get a 40 minute main roster match (not looking at Edge and Orton from Mania) but these 2 got all the time in the world and still left me wanting more. That was impressive. Great limb work from both guys that played a role throughout the entire match. Great counter wrestling. Great pacing. This match just had everything.

Other than maybe the Stadium Stampede, which was just a different kind of match entirely, this was the best match so far of the Empty Arena Era.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan for the Intercontinental title on the Smackdown (6/12/20) episode.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AJ Styles v. Daniel Bryan, SD Live 06/12/20 - **** ½ (YES !)

For sure the best match of the quarantine era, excellent limb work, exception selling especially from Bryan and it never felt like they tried to over do it. The second best match these two have had behind their all time classic at TLC a couple years back.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*AJ vs. Bryan - ****1/2 - YES!*

Same week when WWE is promoting a PPV match between Edge vs. Orton to be the "Greatest Wrestling Match Ever", they give two of the actual best in the world, two of the greatest of all-time 30+ minutes. And what we ended up getting is one of the best TV-matches ever. Thought that's quite funny to think about, and shows what a giant rib that whole marketing line for Edge & Orton is.

This was unsurprisingly amazing. Bryan is in the lead for the WOTY 2020 race by a pretty big margin at this point, and while AJ hasn't been in too many stand-out matches lately, he is still who he is, and he is the 2nd best wrestler in the world. The two have had an amazing, competitive chemistry with one another ever since their very first singles meeting in 2002, and here we are, 18 years later & they still bring that fantastic feeling of competition out of each other. Every single thing they do in the match matters & goes perfectly with the story they are telling -- it's two guys who operate at a higher level than everyone else going at it. The MEAT of the match is the dueling bodypart-targeting; it's something that has been present in their matches for a loooong time, and as always, it's amazingly compelling to watch & follow. Both guys are nasty & vicious as hell bringing the hurt to one another, and the selling is great throughout. Everything looks phenomenal, there's no wasted motions as mentioned, and the body-language by both guys is sublime. Comparing this to their previous matches, this honestly doesn't offer much new, but it doesn't need to. Their rivalry has always been about two of the best wrestling the fuck out of each other, and that's what they did once again here, producing a real clinic & a stone-cold pro-wrestling TV classic.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Didn't think I'd wake up to an astounding showstealer of a performance tonight!

Ring Psychology at it's finest and it wasn't even on PPV too, Proud AJ has finally won the coveted IC Championship!

Best tv match from both men this year so far indeed.

5* for me.


----------



## zaqw222222

YES to AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## MC

I haven't done this is quite a bit so I had to go back and see how I actually format these lol.

*DDT Wrestle Peter Pan 2020 Day One - 06/06/2020

Yes To: Yoshihiko vs Konosuke Takeshita - ****1/2*
What an experience this was. No one knew what to expect coming into this match. Last Man Standing traditional rules wouldn’t apply because Yoshihiko can’t stand. So what was going to happen? Even Murata and Sayoko were confused on the actual rules. I’m glad they went to the extremities of actually having to kill each other in order to be declared the winner. And all done in the form of parodying the Boneyard match, only with more absurdity and greater comedy. It wouldn’t be DDT if there wasn’t a WWE Parody that exceeds the very thing it’s parodying.

*WWE SmackDown 12/06/2020*

_*Yes To: AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan - *****_
This was pretty great once they got kicked into another gear and AJ began attacking Bryan’s leg. All the technical wrestling up-to that point was a bit too showy with not much struggle to it but once the duel-limb work aspect got added to the match, the work from both, Bryan especially got more snug and heated. I thought AJ’s selling was very strong and was the constant quality that carried through the match from start to finish. Bryan’s selling was decent but I didn’t really buy his pain unlike AJ. The finish itself was pretty great as well. The counter from the running knee to the styles clash was super slick and impressive

My WOTY Contender probably is Takeshita (for the second year in a row) with his awesome tv matches, despite being under the empty arena environments, and quality matches, as well as feuds. Even in a comedic sense, Takeshita continues making strides in his progression from bland, charismaless ace to a well rounded wrestling ace who is still pre-peak.


----------



## Corey

Haven't seen Bryan/Styles yet but here's a few things I REALLY liked from the last few weeks:

There was a Charlotte/Nia/Nattie triple threat on RAW that had no business being as good it was. I was into it for sure. Fuck looking up the date for it but I'd go **** 3/4 *on the live watch at that time. 

Cody vs. Jungle Boy - *** 3/4
Cody vs. Marq Quen - **** 1/2+*


----------



## Groovemachine

*Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles - WWE Smackdown June 12th 2020 - ****1/4*

This is pretty much all I went from my wrestling - intelligent psychology, technical prowess, good selling, with a steadily building pace. We had all of that here. I loved Bryan going for the surfboard stretch, but as his shoulder has been worked on, he can't hook the arms, so instead does the surfboard stomp.
This was great all the way through; the only niggle for me was the finish itself, as something felt ever so slightly anti-climactic after that fantastic Running Knee-Styles Clash counter. Maybe it's me being bitter about the Styles Clash not being used as a finisher. Ehhh, it's a small gripe! 

Might need to rewatch Bryan's match with Gulak from Elimination Chamber, but as it stands this is my WWE MOTY.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Randy Orton vs Edge at Backlash.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 :clap

Edit:

I'm giving this contest some bonus points since the deadly Punt Kick was brought back as a very effective finisher, and since this was Edge's FIRST actual wrestling (singles) match in 9 years; which makes his performance even more impressive. Kudos to Randy Orton's performance too since it really looked like he was really motivated to deliver here tonight. 

Admittedly, they overdid it a bit with both men kicking out of finishers; but I'm willing to forgive/overlook it since that was all meant to build up to Orton bringing back the Punt Kick as his super-finisher in order to FINALLY beat a resilient Edge.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Randy Orton v. Edge, Backlash - * * * * *

Was it the greatest wrestling match ever? No. Was it the greatest wrestling match of the year? It's damn close. I can't say enough good things about this match, they both worked the best match of their respective careers. I don't know what it was about Orton in this match but he was on a different level and really showed why he's one of the most fundamentally sound of all time. Edge worked a great baby, he really built up sympathy for all of his comebacks and his selling of the neck was tremendous. My favorite sequence of the match was Edge going for three different roll-ups to get a near fall and legit out of nowhere Randy gets his ass with that damn RKO. Great match, I felt like a kid watching this.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*Backlash 2020: Edge vs. Randy Orton:*

Part of me feels dirty for nominating this match given how much of a meme this became coming into it. But, I can't take that away from these 2 guys.

These guys just had a great match. They did so many little things for the first 10 minutes, almost to the point of parody, like Orton tripping edge with the drop down which you never see anymore. Orton go some color. It got a little slow in the middle but the last 15 minutes or so? Awesome. Counters into counters. Great sequences. Orton was jumping all over the place at times. Got a little finisher festy at the end but Orton hitting the Punt Kick at the end made up for it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Sheamus/Jeff - ***1/4
Lashley/McIntyre - ***1/4

Those two were the best stuff from the show in my eyes. Not sure which I would pick as the MOTN, but maybe I'd give a slight edge to Lashley/McIntyre, because Lashley delivered the most compelling performance of his since 2017.

*Edge vs. Orton - **

Yeah... The whole marketing line sure did them dirty, but ignoring that, this was essentially exactly what you (or at least what I) would expect from a Edge vs. Randy Orton match, but it's stretched out to 40+ minutes & they add a shitload of more finishers n' kickouts to fill out that time. If you like the two, you probably liked this, but I can't say that I am a fan. By far the best stuff in the thing was the beginning minutes with Orton at first trying to embarrass Edge, and it eventually turning into Edge returning the favor by successfully baiting Orton a couple of times. That was a legitimately pretty charming lil' dynamic they got going for a little bit. All the finishers from other wrestlers they busted out; Angle Slam, Pedigree, Unprettier, 3 Amigos, a goddamn Rock Bottom, just felt cheap & them going "look at how smart we are pal!!!" -- not my kind of stuff to say the least. And then there's WWE adding the piped-in crowd noise, which was ridiculous, and then there's also the PC wrestlers crowd, of which chants make the whole thing feel extremely masturbatory. I totally get why some people loved this, but this was so not for me.


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> Sheamus/Jeff - ***1/4
> Lashley/McIntyre - ***1/4
> 
> Those two were the best stuff from the show in my eyes. Not sure which I would pick as the MOTN, but maybe I'd give a slight edge to Lashley/McIntyre, because Lashley delivered the most compelling performance of his since 2017.
> 
> *Edge vs. Orton - **
> 
> Yeah... The whole marketing line sure did them dirty, but ignoring that, this was essentially exactly what you (or at least what I) would expect from a Edge vs. Randy Orton match, but it's stretched out to 40+ minutes & they add a shitload of more finishers n' kickouts to fill out that time. If you like the two, you probably liked this, but I can't say that I am a fan. By far the best stuff in the thing was the beginning minutes with Orton at first trying to embarrass Edge, and it eventually turning into Edge returning the favor by successfully baiting Orton a couple of times. That was a legitimately pretty charming lil' dynamic they got going for a little bit. All the finishers from other wrestlers they busted out; Angle Slam, Pedigree, Unprettier, 3 Amigos, a goddamn Rock Bottom, just felt cheap & them going "look at how smart we are pal!!!" -- not my kind of stuff to say the least. And then there's WWE adding the piped-in crowd noise, which was ridiculous, and then there's also the PC wrestlers crowd, of which chants make the whole thing feel extremely masturbatory. I totally get why some people loved this, but this was so not for me.


Finally some sense. I totally checked out after Orton's cut got suddenly dry within half a minute. I can't watch something so inauthentic like this was. The match sounds really disjoined as well. The first half of the match is them legit trying to have a wrestling match with rather snug offence, the second half is them having a parody finishing stretch.


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC said:


> Finally some sense. I totally checked out after Orton's cut got suddenly dry within half a minute. I can't watch something so inauthentic like this was. The match sounds really disjoined as well. The first half of the match is them legit trying to have a wrestling match with rather snug offence, the second half is them having a parody finishing stretch.


Yeah man, that match was something else. The first half wasn't bad at all, but then they start going all cute with the finishers & million kickouts and its just.... ugh. When Edge busted out that Rock Bottom for the sake of dem REFERENCEZZ, jeezuz.

The NXT wrestlers chanting "fight forever" while there's some audio from a past WrestleMania or something playing (-:::


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Togi Makabe/Yuji Nagata/Kota Ibushi/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Together Special.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Roppongi 3K/Kazuchika Okada vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Together Special.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly recommended:



_Jun 10th_​*#FTR*​*The Butcher & The Blade*​​Dynamite #36​AEW​4.9*​


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW New Japan Cup Night 1

*YES *El Desperado vs Tomohiro Ishii * * * * 1/4


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Yuya Uemura/Yuji Nagata/Kota Ibushi/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs Tomoaki Honma at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to El Desperado vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs Natural Nightmares for the AEW World Tag titles on the Dynamite (6/17/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Superbad Squad vs Young Bucks on the Dynamite (6/17/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Le Sex Gods vs Best Friends on the Dynamite (6/17/20) episode.

I give that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Minoru Suzuki vs Yuji Nagata at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 2.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 :clap


----------



## go stros

Rascalz vs The North - Impact 6/16/2020 
yes, possible tag team match of the year 8.5


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Chaos at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Dmight

YES for Bryan vs Styles. ****3/4. Classic wrestling by two of the best wrestlers ever. Finally WWE let them work for real. Would be easily 5 star without those god damn ads.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Sho vs Shingo Tagaki at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Kota Ibushi at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 3.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Taichi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 3.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Groovemachine

*Sho vs Shingo Takagi - New Japan Cup 2020 Day 3 - ****1/4*

Welcome back, New Japan! 3 shows in and you're already lighting up my MOTYC list. 💓
Both men were on form, utterly present and bringing the intensity from the get-go. I'm a huge fan of Sho getting big time singles opportunities, and he NEVER disappoints. Shingo's short left hand strike genuinely made me leap out of my chair (although I was a bit jumpy having just been playing Last of Us part 2, but I digress...) and those straight jacket piledrivers from Sho were the icing on the cake. Put simply, this was great.
Honestly, I barely noticed there not being a crowd. This is the New Japan we all love, and it's SO good to have it back.


----------



## Violent By Design

It's so odd they marketed a Orton vs Edge match as the greatest match ever. I wonder why... guess they needed a reason for people to watch this PPV.

Haven't watched Styles vs Daniel but I was wondering - have the two had a full program since Styles joined the WWE?


----------



## Corey

Violent By Design said:


> Haven't watched Styles vs Daniel but I was wondering - have the two had a full program since Styles joined the WWE?


They have indeed in late 2018/early 2019: Other Matches « AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan « Matches « CAGEMATCH - The Internet Wrestling Database


----------



## Violent By Design

*Edge vs Randy Orton - Backlash

NO*

First off, the whole fake crowd and piped in cheers is just so unnecessary. This match would have been better if they didn't have that. The over acting and the very cartoony pops and boos were cringe.

Actual match - I really loved the first 15 minutes. I thought I was going to witness something special. Never really saw a master piece match from RKO or Edge and was hoping maybe they'd show me something I haven't seen before from them. 

What's the deal with the fake blood...? Just have no blood. Everyone can tell it's fake and it dried up super quick.

They kind of lost me when they started doing a lot of things off the topic rope, but I thought they'll probably wheel me back in when it gets to the final act. Nah....around the time Orton hits the Olympic Slam it gets down hill for me. I understood the story they were telling - kind of doing a homage/celebration of stars from their past, but it kind of just amounted to a kickout fest. I don't think the booking of the story really went well with the whole "using other guys finishers" either - this might have worked for Cena vs PUNK at MITB 2011 where it could be seen as a homage to the WWE championship, but for this match - it's just a grudge match...

They had good spots, but a lot of down time because they kept getting hit by big moves and were forced to lay down over and over again.

Decent match, but by the end of it I was glad it was over.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bushi vs Yoh at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yujiro Takahashi vs Hirooki Goto at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to EVIL vs Satoshi Kojima at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 4.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly recommended...


_May 23rd_​*MJF*​*Jungle Boy*​​DON 2020​AEW​4.9*​


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

*NJPW New Japan Cup

YES SHO vs Shingo * * * * 1/2*

I consider a four star match to be just under MOTYC. It's my go to that was really good but i'm not bothering to post about it coward rating. So I went four star on Yoshi Hashi vs Tenzan and it's not really a MOTYC but holy hell I did not expect that from a 2020 Tenzan match. That and Stuka Jr vs Okamura from the Fantasticamania tour have to be considered for biggest surprise of the year.

Edit: oh yeah wrestling is bad and we're going to hell for supporting it. What an awful year.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 5.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Kota Ibushi/Ryusuke Taguchi/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 5.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Yuji Nagata vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 5.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to YOSHI-HASHI vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SCU vs FTR on the Dynamite (6/24/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Keith Lee vs Johnny Gargano vs Finn Balor for the NXT North American title on the NXT (6/24/20) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## Corey

Absolutely a *YES! *for FTR vs. SCU from Dynamite. Tag team wrestling at its finest there. They had instant chemistry and just a beautiful thing to watch.


----------



## Chandler Ward

Here are some great matches from several different promotions you should check out from 2020. Be aware that these are not ranked in any order, just a list of great 2020 matches you should check out.

1. AEW World Tag Team Championships: Hangman Page & Kenny Omega(c) vs. The Young Bucks (AEW Revolution)

This match shows that AEW has the best tag team division, and the tandem offense from both teams is incredible. I give it 5 stars.

2. Eddie Edwards vs. Michael Elgin (IMPACT! Hard To Kill)

This match is the best match IMPACT! has had all year, and just shows you that Eddie Edwards can really go in the ring and Michael Elgin was huge for IMPACT! sadly his future with the company is in jeopardy now, but this match is great and I'd give it 4 stars.


3. IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship: Will Ospreay(c) vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 14)

This match is just incredible. I'd give it 5 stars. Ospreay is the best wrestler in the world right now, and he proved it on this show, like he does in most of his matches. These guys stole the show in my opinion, and really made Wrestle Kingdom an even better show than it already was going to be.

4. NXT Championship: Adam Cole(c) vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT TakeOver: Portland)

I've gotten some backlash from giving this match praise, but I just think this match is incredible. Some people say there is a lack of selling but everyone loves the Cole/Gargano match at NXT TakeOver: New York (I do as well) but Gargano/Cole didn't sell very good in that match so how is that fair? Anyways, this match is definitely worth watching as these guys tear the house down. I'd give it 5 stars.

5. ROH World Six Man Tag Team Championships: Villain Enterprises(c) vs. MexaSquad (ROH 1/11)

This match was a very good match for ROH. Bandido is a star and he shows it in this match. I think ROH is really going down hill, but this match gives me hope they can start climbing back up the promotion ladder at some point. Marty Scurll shows how good he can be in this match as well. I'd give it 4 stars.

6. WWE Intercontinental Championship: AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE SmackDown 6/12)

Daniel Bryan & AJ Styles have been putting on great matches all year. This is my favorite match these guys have had with each other and that is saying something because they've had great WWE Championship bouts at Royal Rumble/TLC but this one was better in my opinion. I'd give this match 4.5 stars, and highly recommend it,, and I think this match and AJ Styles, have given that Intercontinental Championship the prestige the title deserves.

7. IWGP Heavyweight Championship/IWGP Intercontinental Championship: Kazuchika Okada(c) vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 14)

This match main evented Wrestle Kingdom and absolutely delivered, like most Wrestle Kingdom main events do. Naito and Okada really pulled out all the stops. I'd rate this match 5 stars, and it's definitely worth a watch. Tetsuya Naito is one of the best in the business and he is really showing it in 2020.

8. RPW British Heavyweight Championship: Zack Sabre Jr.(c) vs. Will Ospreay (RPW High Stakes)

I don't usually watch the RevPro product, but this match was awesome. I usually just watch the RPW title matches that are featured on NJPW shows, but I saw that ZSJ & Ospreay were main eventing, and I had to watch. I had already watched their awesome match at NJPW New Beginning, and didn't think they could top it but they sure as hell did. Like I said, Will Ospreay is the best wrestler in the world today in my opinion. I'd rate this match 5 stars.

9. Jordan Devlin vs. Tyler Bate (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool II)

Tyler Bate is one of if not the best wrestler in the NXT UK brand. Jordan Devlin in my mind is considered to be in the same category. These guys tore the house down and undoubtedly stole the show at this TakeOver. I really want to see Devlin vs. Walter at some point but man, I can't wait for Jordan Devlin to come back and face Fantasma in a Cruiserweight title match. Anyway, I'd rate this one 5 stars, and think it's one of the best matches the NXT UK brand has had.

10. AEW World Tag Team Championships: Hangman Page & Kenny Omega(c) vs. The Lucha Bros (AEW Dynamite 2/19)

This match once again shows that AEW is far beyond any promotion when it comes to tag team wrestling. They simply have the best tag teams. AEW really puts effort into making tag team wrestling a staple of the company, and it's awesome. These guys had a great match, and as good as Omega & Page's tandem offense can be, The Lucha Bros tandem offense is just as great. The Lucha Bros are one of the best tag teams in the world, and though only teaming for a short time, Page & Omega are starting to become one as well. Now, I know we all know that there is an eventual break up in store for Page & Omega but man they just have great chemistry and it shows in their matches. I'd rate this one 5 stars, and it's one hell of a match

What are some of your MOTYC? I left off a few great matches because I wanted to limit it to 10, as well as keep it diverse between promotions. Some honorable mentions are ZSJ vs. Ospreay (NJPW New Beginning), Okada vs. Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom), Bryan vs. Gulak (WWE Elimination Chamber), #DIY vs. Moustache Mountain (WWE World's Collide), Stadium Stampede (AEW Double Or Nothing), The Briscoes vs. MexaBlood (ROH Free Enterprise), & Ace Austin vs. Trey Miguel (IMPACT! Hard To Kill)


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Isaiah Scott vs Tony Nese on the 205 Live (6/26/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

Edit:

Honestly, I thought Scott/Nese was easily the best match I've seen on 205 Live so far this year. 

If this match took place on 205 Live back in 2018 back when the cruiserweights were delivering exciting matches on a weekly basis, it wouldn't have felt out of place at all! 

Plus, Drew Gulak (a former 205 Live regular) was on commentary to add icing on the cake for this contest. Tonight's episode of 205 Live was basically a one-match show, but it was worth the watch imo


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but Revival nailed it again...



_Jun 24th_​*#FTR*​*SCU*​​Dynamite #38​AEW​4.9*​


----------



## NastyYaffa

To join the discussion, I'd rank these as my top-10, off the top of my head, and without re-watching any of them:

1) Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles - WWE SmackDown 06/12
2) Daniel Bryan vs Drew Gulak - WWE Elimination Chamber
3) Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 14
4) Daniel Bryan vs Sami Zayn - WWE WrestleMania 36
5) Matt Riddle vs Timothy Thatcher - WWE NXT 05/27
6) Daisuke Ikeda vs Yuki Ishikawa - wXw AMBITION 12
7) Daniel Bryan vs The Fiend - WWE Royal Rumble
8) Daniel Bryan vs Drew Gulak - WWE SmackDown 05/11
9) Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro - WWE SmackDown 04/17
10) Brodie Lee vs Jon Moxley - AEW Double Or Nothing


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Drew McIntyre/Asuka vs Dolph Ziggler/Sasha Banks on the Raw (6/29/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

Chandler Ward said:


> What are some of your MOTYC? I left off a few great matches because I wanted to limit it to 10, as well as keep it diverse between promotions. Some honorable mentions are ZSJ vs. Ospreay (NJPW New Beginning), Okada vs. Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom), Bryan vs. Gulak (WWE Elimination Chamber), #DIY vs. Moustache Mountain (WWE World's Collide), Stadium Stampede (AEW Double Or Nothing), The Briscoes vs. MexaBlood (ROH Free Enterprise), & Ace Austin vs. Trey Miguel (IMPACT! Hard To Kill)


I'm sorry for the late response, but I'll be sure to add my MOTY list soon since we're halfway done with the year and I'll also add my Top 10 list once I made up my mind about my personal order for it 

For the record, your MOTY list looks pretty damn good (too)! Some of those matches you nominated made it pretty high on my list as well 

2020 MOTY List.docx


----------



## Chandler Ward

DammitChrist said:


> I'm sorry for the late response, but I'll be sure to add my MOTY list soon since we're halfway done with the year and I'll also add my Top 10 list once I made up my mind about my personal order for it
> 
> For the record, your MOTY list looks pretty damn good (too)! Some of those matches you nominated made it pretty high on my list as well


Thanks! I left off a few but I really tried to keep the list diverse and have a more than just one promotion


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> To join the discussion, I'd rank these as my top-10, off the top of my head, and without re-watching any of them:
> 
> 1) Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles - WWE SmackDown 06/12
> 2) Daniel Bryan vs Drew Gulak - WWE Elimination Chamber
> 3) Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 14
> 4) Daniel Bryan vs Sami Zayn - WWE WrestleMania 36
> 5) Matt Riddle vs Timothy Thatcher - WWE NXT 05/27
> 6) Daisuke Ikeda vs Yuki Ishikawa - wXw AMBITION 12
> 7) Daniel Bryan vs The Fiend - WWE Royal Rumble
> 8) Daniel Bryan vs Drew Gulak - WWE SmackDown 05/11
> 9) Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro - WWE SmackDown 04/17
> 10) Brodie Lee vs Jon Moxley - AEW Double Or Nothing


I think I can throw out a guess as to who your Wrestler of the Year is.


----------



## DammitChrist

Alright, I'll post my personal Top 10 MOTY list too since we're halfway through the year 

1. *Inner Circle vs The Elite/Matt Hardy Stadium Stampede match (Double or Nothing)* - (10/10)
2. *Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs Young Bucks for the AEW World Tag titles (AEW Revolution)* - (10/10)
3. _Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi for the IWGP Heavyweight title (Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 1)_ - (10/10)
4. AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan for the Intercontinental title (Smackdown 6/12/20) - (10/10)
5. _Hiromu Takahashi vs Ryu Lee for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight title (The New Beginning in Osaka [2020])_ - (10/10)
6. Undisputed Era vs Imperium (Worlds Collide [2020]) - (10/10)
7. The Miz/John Morrison vs Robert Roode/Dolph Ziggler vs Lucha House Party vs Heavy Machinery vs New Day vs Usos Elimination Chamber match for the Smackdown Tag titles (Elimination Chamber) - (10/10)
8. _Shingo Tagaki vs Tomohiro Ishii for the NEVER Openweight title (NJPW New Japan Road 2020 Day 1)_ - (10/10)
9. Pete Dunne/Matt Riddle vs Grizzled Young Veterans (NXT 1/29/20) - (9.5/10)
10. Randy Orton vs Edge (Backlash) - (9.5/10)

Honorable Mentions:


_Roppongi 3K vs Ryusuke Taguchi/Rocky Romero for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles (NJPW New Japan Road 2020 Day 1)_ - (9.5/10)
_Minoru Suzuki vs Yuji Nagata (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 2)_ - (9.5/10)
Tommaso Ciampa vs Johnny Gargano (NXT 4/8/20) - (9.5/10)
_Will Ospreay vs Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight title (Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 1)_ - (9/10)
_Zack Sabre Jr. vs Will Ospreay for the British Heavyweight title (The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 2)_ - (9/10)
*Pac vs Kenny Omega 30-Minute Iron Man match (Dynamite 2/26/20)* - (9/10)
_Tetsuya Naito vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Intercontinental title and for the IWGP Heavyweight title (Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 2)_ - (9/10)
BroserWeights vs Undisputed Era for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 3/11/20) - (9/10)
_Jay White vs Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Intercontinental title (Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 1)_ - (9/10)
Asuka vs Charlotte Flair (Raw 6/8/20) - (9/10)
Keith Lee vs Johnny Gargano vs Finn Balor for the NXT North American title (NXT 6/24/20) - (9/10)
_Tetsuya Naito vs Kenta for the IWGP Heavyweight title and for the IWGP Intercontinental title (The New Beginning in Osaka [2020])_ - (9/10)
Adam Cole vs Tommaso Ciampa for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: Portland) - (9/10)
_Most Violent Players/Ryusuke Taguchi vs Bullet Club vs Chaos vs Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon Gauntlet Tag match for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles (Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 2)_ - (9/10)
*Jon Moxley vs Jake Hager No Holds Barred match for the AEW World title (Dynamite 4/15/20)* - (9/10)
Here is the rest of my 2020 MOTY list down below if anyone feels like checking it out 

2020 MOTY List.docx


----------



## TD Stinger

If I had to pick a Wrestle of the Year, I'd probably have to pick between Bryan and Omega. Bryan for his matches against Bray, Gulak, and Styles and Omega for his matches against PAC and the Bucks.

If we're talking overall performer, might have to throw Randy Orton in that mix too. Guy is doing some of the best work of his career since January.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I currently do not have a wrestler of the year, but here's my top 10 matches.

Kazuchika Okada © v. Kota Ibushi, WK14 Night 1 - ** * * * **

Randy Orton v. Edge, Backlash - ** * * * **

Tetsuya Naito © v. Kazuchika Okada ©, WK14 Night 2 - ** * * * **

Adam Cole © v. Tomassao Ciampa, Takeover: Portland - **** ¾

Hangman Page & Kenny Omega v. Young Bucks, Revolution - **** ¾ 

Imperium v. Undisputed Era, Worlds Collide - **** ¾

Zack Sabre Jr. © v. Will Opsreay, High Stakes 2020 - **** ¾

Finn Balor v. Johnny Gargano, Takeover: Portland - **** ½

AJ Styles v. Daniel Bryan, SD Live 06/12/20 - **** ½

Tyler Bate v. Jordan Devlin, NXT Takeover UK: Blackpool 2 - **** ½


----------



## DammitChrist

I'd have to go with Kenny Omega for my wrestler of the year.

Pretty much all of his matches (with the exception of a couple of matches) since January has managed to make it in my (lengthy) MOTY list due to how good they are.

Plus, I'm not sure if this is a coincidence, but Omega's last 3 AEW ppv matches I thought were incredible. I've given a 10/10 to each of them (his Stadium Stampede match with Adam Page plus Matt Hardy against the Inner Circle at Double or Nothing, his tag match with Adam Page against the Young Bucks at AEW Revolution, and his Unsanctioned Lights Out match against Jon Moxley at Full Gear).

Edit:

I'll give Adam Page credit too since he's Kenny Omega's partner, and he's done his part really well with his tag matches. Page may have wrestled less matches this year between the two of them, but he still consistently delivers in the ring with Omega whenever he competes with him. Their tag matches have really been on point ever since they became an established tag team.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sanada vs Sho at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 6.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yota Tsuji/Chaos vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 6.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Taichi vs Kota Ibushi at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 6.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to EVIL vs Hirooki Goto at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 6.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to MJF/Wardlow vs Jurassic Express at Fyter Fest Night 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Hikaru Shida vs Penelope Ford for the AEW Women's World title at Fyter Fest Night 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs Best Friends for the AEW World Tag titles at Fyter Fest Night 1.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Tegan Nox vs Dakota Kai vs Mia Yim vs Candice LeRae Elimination match at NXT: The Great American Bash Night 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Timothy Thatcher vs Oney Lorcan at NXT: The Great American Bash Night 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Roderick Strong vs Dexter Lumis Strap match at NXT: The Great American Bash Night 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sasha Banks vs Io Shirai at NXT: The Great American Bash Night 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

Edit:

Wow, what a fun night for wrestling


----------



## Groovemachine

*Timothy Thatcher vs Oney Lorcan - WWE NXT July 1st - ***3/4

Io Shirai vs Sasha Banks - WWE NXT July 1st - ***3/4*

NXT was such an easy watch this week. Good show from top to bottom, but these two stood out. Thatcher/Lorcan was great for the time they had - tremendous strike exchanges and ground-based grappling that you'd expect. Shirai/Banks had a few awkward moments and botches, but it really picked up towards the end, and the interference was well handled and really added to the proceedings. 

Now I need to catch up on AEW...although New Japan starts in an hour...what a day of wrestling!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW New Japan Cup

*YES *Hiromu Takahashi vs Tomohiro Ishii * * * * 3/4


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 7.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Taiji Ishimori vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 7.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Taichi vs Sanada at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 7.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Gabriel Kidd/Yuji Nagata/Kota Ibushi/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 8.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chaos vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 8.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to EVIL vs Sanada at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 8.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 8.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Matt Riddle vs John Morrison on the Smackdown (7/3/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Groovemachine

*Matt Riddle vs John Morrison - WWE Smackdown July 3rd 2020 - ***3/4*

This was a lovely little TV match, with both guys gelling incredibly well. Morrison busted out some sweet innovative offense, and Riddle looked fantastic throughout. What with this and Styles/Gulak, that first hour of Smackdown was niiiiiiice.

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Hiromu Takahashi - New Japan Cup 2020 Quarter Finals - ****1/4*

Damn, they weren't holding back were they?! I had high expectations going in, and this easily matched them. Hiromu's bump on that lariat....that got a Zandig-esque JEEZUS from me! I have seriously loved seeing some of the juniors mix it up with the heavyweights in this tournament; I really hope we get to see this more from now on.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bayley vs Asuka on the Raw (7/6/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Martins

I've been outta the loop for a while now, came in here for two reasons mostly: one, to give a big *YES *to AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan from Smackdown 12/6/20 (*****1/2*), and because I wanted to join in pointing out how fuckin' funny that Rock Bottom spot from Orton VS Edge at Backlash was  what a pair of low-rent motherfuckers they came off as with that, my GOD. It's like they watched that one PWG clip with Callihan and Cole or whoever the fuck trading WWE finishers from years ago and thought, "hey I guess this is what people are into now, let's pastiche this bullshit in here".

I went into that match giving it every benefit of the doubt I possibly could, because I knew exactly what I would think of it ever since they announced it; completely ignoring the fact that it was edited to *fuck*, scripted to hell and what not, it's about a ****1/2* for me. It's really *not *because of all those circumstances, plus Edge's overacting, the finisher-fest, Orton thinking he's fuckin' funny with the half-hour chinlocks and the body-part stomps just to "troll the smarks", but I found it enjoyable in general.

Most of all, I thought it was just so fucking *camp*. I think I might give WWE too much credit sometimes on just how self-aware they really are (which 95% of the time I believe is *not at all*), because everything from the initial camera shots, to the acting, to the predictable spots, the *UN-*predictable but ridiculous spots, to deliver THAT result, from any company who I am not familiar at all with how they function, would seem like they're poking fun at themselves for hyping this up as the Greatest Wrestling Match Ever. It is *staggering *that they could do so without a hint of irony. 

Then again, that's a recurring theme nowadays. I know ninja storylines are supposed to be campy and ironic, they've done plenty of dumb shit like that in the past, but they seem to be taking their campiness more seriously nowadays since there's no audience, but then it's like... if it's so intentional, why isn't it funnier? Are they just that fucking dense? That's a question that was easy to answer in the past, and still might be, but they still have me wondering, so I guess I'm still the mark after all. Feel like I need Slavoj Zizek to start watching wrestling so he can analyze this kinda bullshit, 'cause I don't wanna read Lacan and do it all by myself.


Anyway, Shingo and Ishii got into it? Imma watch that.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole © v. Keith Lee ©, NXT TV 07/08/20 - **** ½ (YES !)


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to the following from the Wednesday Night War:

*NXT 7/8: Keith Lee vs. Adam Cole

AEW Dynamite: FTR & The Young Bucks vs. The Lucha Bros & The Butcher and The Blade*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs Private Party for the AEW World Tag titles at Fyter Fest Night 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Lucha Bros/Butcher & Blade vs FTR/Young Bucks at Fyter Fest Night 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Orange Cassidy vs Chris Jericho at Fyter Fest Night 2.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Candice LeRae vs Mia Yim Street Fight at NXT: The Great American Bash Night 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Isaiah Scott vs Johnny Gargano at NXT: The Great American Bash Night 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Keith Lee vs Adam Cole for the NXT North American title and for the NXT title at NXT: The Great American Bash.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

Once again, it was a very fun wrestling night!


----------



## DammitChrist

I know that I'm late on seeing this (  ), but I just finished watching the match, and it just made my MOTY list too!

I give a YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Will Ospreay for the British Heavyweight title at RevPro High Stakes 2020.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 :clap


----------



## Corey

I stopped keeping track of my ratings once COVID hit and things went downhill, but off the top of my head and looking at my list earlier in the year here's what I would say is my top 10:

1. Kenny Omega & Hangman Page vs. The Young Bucks (AEW Revolution) *5**
2. Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wreslte Kingdom 1/4) ***** 3/4*
3. Stadium Stampede Match (AEW Double or Nothing) *N/R *(the most entertaining and creative thing I've ever seen)
4. 30 Minute Ironman Match: Kenny Omega vs. PAC (AEW Dynamite 2/26) ***** 1/4+*
5. Strap Match: The Fiend Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Royal Rumble) ***** 1/4*
6. Kenny Omega & Hangman Page vs. Lucha Bros (AEW Dynamite 2/19) ***** 1/4*
7. Jon Moxley vs. Brodie Lee (AEW Double or Nothing) *****+*
8. Jon Moxley vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW New Beginning in Osaka) *****+*
9. FTR vs. SCU (AEW Dynamite 6/24) *****+*
10. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Chris Jericho (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 1/5) ******

Kenny Omega is my Wrestler of the Year by a big margin and AEW has been phenomenal in 2020.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Out of the big matches from this past Wednesday, Jericho/OC was my MOTN. ***1/2 & very good stuff with pretty great performances by both involved.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Ryusuke Taguchi/Yuji Nagata/Hiroshi Tanahashi/Kota Ibushi at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 9.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Chaos vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 9.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to EVIL vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 - Day 9.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW Dominion: Zack Sabre Jr. & Taichi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Kota Ibushi*

This match didn't need to go around 30 minutes but it was really good and the finish with ZSJ and Taichi torturing Tanahashi was great.

Shingo vs. SHO from the same show is solid. About what you would expect from these 2. And Naito vs. EVIL was longgggggggggg and wasn't really interesting until the shenanigans happened.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Shingo Tagaki vs Sho for the NEVER Openweight title at NJPW Dominion in Osaka-Jo Hall.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Golden Ace vs Dangerous Tekkers for the IWGP Tag titles at NJPW Dominion in Osaka-Jo Hall.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 :clap

I give a YES to Tetsuya Naito vs EVIL for the IWGP Heavyweight title and for the IWGP Intercontinental title at NJPW Dominion in Osaka-Jo Hall.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Heard, Evil/Okada & Evil/Naito were trash. Why is the guy champion?


----------



## MC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Heard, Evil/Okada & Evil/Naito were trash. Why is the guy champion?


Naito kinda sucks, he was champion. So clearly that's not an issue. As for why he's champion? Gedo probably wants to push a new star since everyone is getting old. Pull the trigger quick but in a massive way. That's Gedo's M.O. And given the response thus far, it looks to be a good way to go for the next few months.


----------



## DammitChrist

MC said:


> Naito kinda sucks, he was champion. So clearly that's not an issue. As for why he's champion? Gedo probably wants to push a new star since everyone is getting old. Pull the trigger quick but in a massive way. That's Gedo's M.O. And given the response thus far, it looks to be a good way to go for the next few months.


Tetsuya Naito is actually a great wrestler overall though, and he belongs in the main-event scene.

Anyway, should I/we be concerned now that his title reign has ended? Is this the end for Naito getting a real world title reign with no virus shutting down the company, or will he still get some more/better runs as the world champion?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MC said:


> Naito kinda sucks, he was champion. So clearly that's not an issue. As for why he's champion? Gedo probably wants to push a new star since everyone is getting old. Pull the trigger quick but in a massive way. That's Gedo's M.O. And given the response thus far, it looks to be a good way to go for the next few months.


I feel it. I just pointed to the fact that his pre-cursor match and his crowning match were both stinkers, not a good sign for the 2nd champ champ but if him winning has been well received (other than the matches obv) good on him.


----------



## Corey

MC said:


> Naito kinda sucks, he was champion. So clearly that's not an issue.


This fuckin guy


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW Dominion

Never Openweight
*YES* Sho vs Shingo ** * * * 1/4*


----------



## Groovemachine

*Hiroshi Tanahashi & Kota Ibushi vs Dangerous Tekkers - NJPW Dominion 2020 - *****

This was really smartly worked, with great pacing. It reached a peak about three quarters of the way through, with all four men in and out of the ring hitting a frenzy of moves, before we got the fantastic visual of Taichi holding back Tanahashi while ZSJ methodically decimated his legs. That was great. 

With the positioning of this on the card, I wonder if NJPW are finally starting to pay a little more attention to the tag team scene? Throw in Goto/Okada as other viable challengers and it could be pretty decent (and it would keep Okada away from the IWGP championship for a while...).


----------



## Dead Seabed

MC said:


> Naito kinda sucks


☠


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sasha Banks/Bayley vs Kabuki Warriors for the Women's Tag titles on the Raw (7/13/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## MC

Corey said:


> This fuckin guy


_Insert "Don't Boo Me. I'm right" meme here._


----------



## Dead Seabed

Sho vs. Takagi was a banger. A moderate Yes! ****


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Lucha Bros vs FTR at Fight for the Fallen.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Jurassic Express vs The Elite at Fight for the Fallen.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jon Moxley vs Brian Cage for the AEW World title at Fight for the Fallen.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Io Shirai vs Tegan Nox for the NXT Women's title on the NXT (7/15/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Corey

*YES! (****) *for Golden Aces vs. Dangerous Tekkers from Dominion. Lengthy match but felt really big and progressed well. Odd note but I loved Tana's colors on his tights. ZSJ and Taichi have the tools to dominate for a good while.

*YES!! (**** 1/4) *for Omega & The Bucks vs. Jurassic Express. Good fucking GOD this took innovation to a new level and immediately took me back the old days of Kenny. Aggressive. Full of himself. Cleaner. Phenomenal package as a whole.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NXT 7/15: Tegan Nox vs. Io Shirai*

Really fun women's match with Io transitioning back into a heel for one night which shows how versatile she is.


AEW had some good wrestling too. FTR and Lucha Bros had a solid match though you could tell they were holding back. The 6 Man Tag was fun, though felt too choreographed at times. And the main event had a good story with Mox working the arm.


----------



## Groovemachine

TD Stinger said:


> AEW had some good wrestling too. FTR and Lucha Bros had a solid match though you could tell they were holding back. The 6 Man Tag was fun, though felt too choreographed at times. And the main event had a good story with Mox working the arm.


You absolutely hit the nail on the head there, my thoughts exactly. FTR/Lucha Bros whetted the appetite for a future PPV match (although that wheelbarrow botch was HORRIBLE), the 6-man was largely great because it felt like 'New Japan Kenny' and he was on form, but yeah it felt quite contrived at times, especially that assisted destroyer. I enjoyed Cody/Kiss, that was a good opener. And Mox/Cage worked well with a finish that protects both guys. All in all, Fight for the Fallen was an easy watch, good stuff all round.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to AJ Styles vs Matt Riddle for the Intercontinental title on the Smackdown (7/17/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Corey

IMPACT absolutely showed out tonight with the last hour of Slammiversary.

*YES!! (****+) *for the 5-Way World Title Elimination main event. ERIC FUCKING YOUNG welcome back!! He honest to god did more in this match than maybe the last 2 years in WWE. First half of this was total balls to the wall action and I loved it. That piledriver on Trey was absolutely disgusting. I was a little letdown when EY went out and I also don't follow Impact closely but for others that do I'm sure the final two made complete and total sense. If there was like, even a small amount of people in the crowd they would've been going ballistic for this thing. I was so impressed with how everything was handled from the double surprise in the beginning to the double surprise in the end. Hats off!

In terms of the rest of the show, MCMG/Rascalz was fun and Deonna/Jordynne was very solid. Wouldn't recommend anything else though. Stay away from that trash Tag Title match and the Knockouts Gauntlet. 

Oh and EDIT: I really liked AJ/Riddle from last night's Smackdown too. That was one hell of a hard fought match that got real scrappy by the end. Loved the story of AJ being the far more experienced wrestler and picking his spots while Riddle is just trying to throw everything in the arsenal at him. **** 3/4*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Seth Rollins vs Rey Mysterio Eye for an Eye match at The Horror Show at Extreme Rules.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Asuka vs Sasha Banks for the Raw Women's title at The Horror Show at Extreme Rules.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Drew McIntyre vs Dolph Ziggler Extreme Rules match for the WWE title at The Horror Show at Extreme Rules.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

Edit:

I thought that Eye for an Eye match was alot better than it should've been considering the over-the-top stipulation. The finish was effective too since this'll give Rollins more heat for sidelining a respected legend out of action, and it makes Mysterio look sympathetic for potentially losing his eye.

I originally HAD Asuka/Sasha at an 8/10, and I would've happily gave it a YES. However, I thought the finish was really stupid, and it took away from the quality of the match; so I had to dock off some points for it. Hopefully, this doesn't really count as an official title reign for Sasha, and this decision gets overturned tomorrow so Asuka can continue her world title reign (while Sasha can eventually move on to Bayley for her world title by next month).

I was expecting them to have Ziggler choose a disappointing stipulation considering some of the fuckery that took place earlier in the show, but he surprisingly picked a clever stipulation for his match against McIntyre. Ziggler chose an Extreme Rules match (aka a ZigglerRules match  ) that ONLY counts for him, but not for McIntyre. Both men ended up delivering a surprisingly fun match with Ziggler's Elbow Drop off the top rope through the outside table on McIntyre, and McIntyre's Claymore Kick to Ziggler out of nowhere being among the main highlights. I'm just glad they finally gave Ziggler a chance to compete in a longer match against McIntyre without having him use his lengthy rest holds/chinlocks that's usually done for HEAT. Overall, a big kudos to both men here too.


----------



## Corey

My HORROR SHOW At Extreme Rules thoughts:

*Rey vs. Rollins - *This was honestly a VERY good match where you could feel the hatred towards each other and they kept it exciting for the fake fans at ringside. Then you had to go and add an absolutely ridiculous stipulation that nearly ruins all of it. Bonus points for Rollins puking though. That was a nice touch.  **** 1/2

Asuka vs. Sasha *- This was well on its way to hitting MOTYC status and then the last 5 minutes happened. Yikes. Sasha starts botching everything and then fucking Vince Russo makes a shocking return. Total joke of a finish to cap off a pretty great effort from both in the first 15 minutes. **** 1/2*

Rest was inoffensive or just plain average. I don't care for these cinematic matches personally.


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> My HORROR SHOW At Extreme Rules thoughts:
> 
> *Rey vs. Rollins - *This was honestly a VERY good match where you could feel the hatred towards each other and they kept it exciting for the fake fans at ringside. Then you had to go and add an absolutely ridiculous stipulation that nearly ruins all of it. Bonus points for Rollins puking though. That was a nice touch.  **** 1/2
> 
> Asuka vs. Sasha *- This was well on its way to hitting MOTYC status and then the last 5 minutes happened. Yikes. Sasha starts botching everything and then fucking Vince Russo makes a shocking return. Total joke of a finish to cap off a pretty great effort from both in the first 15 minutes. **** 1/2*
> 
> Rest was inoffensive or just plain average. I don't care for these cinematic matches personally.


Thing is with Seth and Rey is that, obviously, they're both great in the ring and all in all had built good animosity and heat between the two sides for months. Like, had they just had a street fight and maybe a spot or two with the eye, everything works great.

But the fucking stip man, LOL. You could never get a good finish out of that unless you actually took someone's eye out.

As for Asuka vs. Sasha, it was great until the last couple minutes. Even that bad botch Sasha had, her and commentary covered for it well. But damn man, I don't think I've seen that much of a clusterfuck finish in a long time. And I know they're probably just going to do another match again, probably tonight. But if you wanted a draw, why they couldn't just do a double pin I don't know.

Drew and Dolph arguably had the match of the night given the stipulation and the action itself. Too bad no one takes Dolph seriously in 2020.


----------



## Corey

*NO But Highly Recommended*

Matt Riddle vs. John Morrison (Smackdown 7/3) **** 3/4*

Well I turned on this episode of Smackdown solely to watch AJ/Gulak but this opened the show and holy HELL I'm glad I watched! This was just a fantastic display of athleticism and excitement that frankly you don't get to see very often on WWE television. Hell of a match that made me dislike Morrison's decision to come back to WWE because he could definitely be a big time player in AEW right now. Oh well.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Master Wato/Yuji Nagata/Golden Ace vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW New Japan Road 2020.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Bullet Club at NJPW New Japan Road 2020.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW New Japan Road 2020.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but recommended... 


_May 27th_​*Matt Riddle *​*Timothy Thatcher*​_Fight Pit_​TV #405​NXT​4.9*​


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chaos vs Gabriel Kidd/Ryusuke Taguchi/Great Bash Heel at NJPW New Japan Road 2020.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Young Bucks vs Butcher & Blade Falls Count Anywhere match on the Dynamite (7/22/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jurassic Express vs Inner Circle on the Dynamite (7/22/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Johnny Gargano vs Bronson Reed vs Roderick Strong on the NXT (7/22/20) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Timothy Thatcher vs Oney Lorcan on the NXT (7/22/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## TD Stinger

Great night of wrestling across both Wednseday night Shows:

Yes to:

*NXT TV 7/22: Johnny Gargano vs. Roderick Strong vs. Bronson Reed*

Awesome Triple Threat with a super quick pace and practically flawless execution.


Also give nods to the super fun Bucks vs. Butcher & Blade match, Cody vs. Kingston that told a good story, and Kross vs. Dijak was entertaining in it's own way.


----------



## Corey

***** (YES!) *for Young Bucks vs. Butcher & The Blade Falls Count Anywhere. That was wild attitude-era like fun with an insane finish.

**** 3/4 (NO But Highly Recommended) *for Cody vs. Kingston. I can't believe we get shit like this on FREE TV!


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Lince Dorado vs Gran Metalik vs Chad Gable vs Drew Gulak on the Smackdown (7/24/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Corey

Sengoku Lord absolutely delivered.

*NO But Highly Recommended (*** 3/4) *for Shingo vs. El Desperado. This was pretty great. Desperado's work on the leg kept me invested and Shingo sold it really well. Finishing stretch wasn't too creative so that's the only meh thing.

*YES!! (**** 1/4) *for EVIL vs. Hiromu. This was honestly one of my favorite matches this year. Felt like a whole spectacle and man it was so good. Wasn't like the usual 30+ minute NJPW main events where there's an overly long and dull control segment that takes up a huge chunk. They kept up the pace really well for the first 20 minutes before the drama kicked in. Hiromu looked like a million god damn bucks through this whole thing and the crowd couldn't contain their excitement for his near falls. Constantly having the upper hand on Dick Togo until the ref bump and Milano consequently telling "TOGOOO!!!!" is an absolutely wonderful touch and made my viewing experience much more enjoyable.  EVIL going full Suplex City mode at one point was also a nice little nugget. I really just loved this whole thing tbh. Perfectly executed.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Master Wato/Hiroyoshi Tenzan/Yuji Nagata/Golden Ace vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Sengoku Lord in Nagoya 2020.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Shingo Takagi vs El Desperado for the NEVER Openweight title at NJPW Sengoku Lord in Nagoya 2020.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to EVIL vs Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Heavyweight title and for the IWGP Intercontinental title at NJPW Sengoku Lord in Nagoya 2020.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Gabriel Kidd/Chaos vs Satoshi Kojima/Ryusuke Taguchi/Togi Makabe at NJPW Summer Struggle - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Yuya Uemura/Yuji Nagata at NJPW Summer Struggle - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Master Wato/Hiroyoshi Tenzan/Golden Ace vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Summer Struggle - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Bullet Club at NJPW Summer Struggle - Day 1.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES!* to

*Fuminori Abe vs Isami Kadaka - BASARA, Union Pro MAX Title match 7/14/20 *

Minimalistic greatness







a 30 minute draw is a hard match to get into, specially when you already know the result, much of the enjoyment depends on how compelling the action is and how both wrestlers are able to keep any sort of drama near the end. Well, I wouldn't say this was very dramatic - not in a "who will win?" way at least - but holy fuck was it compelling to watch. The first 10 minutes is basically these two working like mad men just trying to lock and get out of head scissors, then Abe tries to get slick with some striking but it quickly goes back to good ol' mat wrestling. There's some bursts of energy exchanges but everytime one of them did it, he ended up A LOT more tired than before they went it, really liked that kind of selling. By the 20-22 minute mark both guys are exhausted and you can feel it. Some of the counters are dope as fuck and Abe continues to show how amazing he is at such a young age, him going for a desperation dragon screw was beautiful. Isami still rules everytime I see him work a regular match (and 2020 has been a great for him in that regard).

If you liked stuff like Bryan vs Gulak and want to see different performers excel at that style for a extended period time (no doubt this is better suited for 15-20 minutes tops though), for sure check this out.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but Butcher is the best thing going...


_Jul 22nd_​*Young Bucks*​*The Butcher & The Blade*​_FCA_​Dynamite #42​AEW​4.9*​


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Viking Raiders vs Cedric Alexander/Ricochet vs Andrade/Angel Garza on the Raw (7/27/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Asuka vs Sasha Banks for the Raw Women's title on the Raw (7/27/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Drew McIntyre vs Dolph Ziggler Extreme Rules match on the Raw (7/27/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Gabriel Kidd/Chaos vs Satoshi Kojima/Ryusuke Taguchi/Togi Makabe at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 2.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Master Wato/Hiroyoshi Tenzan/Golden Ace vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 2. 

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Yuya Uemura/Yuji Nagata at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs Dark Order for the AEW World Tag titles on the Dynamite (7/29/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong on the NXT (7/29/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dexter Lumis vs Timothy Thatcher vs Finn Balor on the NXT (7/29/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chaos vs Gabriel Kidd/Yota Tsuji/Ryusuke Taguchi/Satoshi Kojima at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tomoaki Honma/Togi Makabe vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuya Uemura/Master Wato/Hiroyoshi Tenzan/Golden Ace vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 4.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Minoru Suzuki vs Yuji Nagata at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 4.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 :clap


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Big E vs The Miz on the Smackdown (7/31/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tony Nese/Isaiah Scott vs Legado Del Fantasma on the 205 Live (7/31/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Araragi

Yes to: Mayu Iwatani (c) vs. Jungle Kyona (World of Stardom Championship) [Cinderella Summer in Nagoya 7.24] ****1/4


----------



## Corey

*Triple Crown Championship: *Suwama (c) vs. Shuji Ishikawa (_AJPW 7/25_) ***** (YES!)
Open The Dream Gate Championship: *Naruki Doi (c) vs. Eita (_Dragon Gate 8/2_) ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

Two damn good title matches with two great crowds here. Violent Giants colliding was physical as hell with some really good pacing & selling. The Dream Gate match was absolutely outstanding. Fantastic sequences and drama. Highly recommend both.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Kenoh - NOAH Departure 2020 Day 1 - *****

I clearly haven't paid much attention to NOAH in aaaaaages, I had no idea Nakajima had grown his hair out! Anyway, heading into this one, you're obviously expecting a kick-fest, and they don't disappoint. Pleasingly, there's more to it than that - there are some terrific strike exchanges, including some tremendously stiff slaps early on. It's all quite leisurely paced but that helps the big moments have more impact. Quite a refreshing finish too. Worth checking out if you like either of these guys.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to The Elite/FTR vs Dark Order/Colt Cabana on the Dynamite (8/5/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jon Moxley vs Darby Allin for the AEW World title on the Dynamite (8/5/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rhea Ripley vs Dakota Kai on the NXT (8/5/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Damian Priest vs Oney Lorcan vs Ridge Holland on the NXT (8/5/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Corey

The Elite & FTR vs. Dark Order & Colt Cabana - ***** (YES!)*

Tremendous tag match with great action and storytelling. Finish was very surprising as well. I felt like they did a really good job of keepting things structured unlike their usual big multi-man tags.

*AEW World Championship: *Jon Moxley (c) vs. Darby Allin - ***** (YES!)*

PHYSICAL title match with some great drama down the stretch.This was a lot better than expected.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chaos vs Satoshi Kojima/Great Bash Heel at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 5.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 5.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*AEW Dynamite 8/5: Darby Allin vs. Jon Moxley*

Great main event match. That spot where Mox threw Darby off the stage into the ring post was awesome and after months of seeing Mox work witht he monster of the month, I'm glad to see him be the real aggressor in this match. And the selling from Darby here, damn.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Bullet Club at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 6.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chaos vs Great Bash Heel/Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 6.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Master Wato/Golden Ace vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 6.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Great Bash Heel/Yuji Nagata vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 7.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Ryusuke Taguchi/Tenkoji at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 7.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Chaos at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 7.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Chaos vs Master Wato/Golden Ace at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 7.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## Corey

*NEVER Openweight Six Man Tag Team Title Tournament Semi Final: *Tomohiro Ishii, Hirooki Goto, & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi, & Master Wato _(NJPW 8/8) _***** (YES!)*

This Korakuen tag had just about everything. We had possible G1 previews with great exchanges between Tanahashi/Goto and Ishii/Ibushi, Wato looking like a 10 year vet and hanging in there every step of the way, great tag team synergy between Golden Aces, and YOSHI-HASHI trying to win his first ever championship! Hell of a match and an easy watch.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ryusuke Taguchi/Yuji Nagata/Satoshi Kojima vs Yota Tsuji/Great Bash Heel at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 8.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 8.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Master Wato/Hiroyoshi Tenzan/Golden Ace vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 8.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to YOSHI-HASHI/Tomohiro Ishii/Hirooki Goto vs Sho/Toru Yano/Kazuchika Okada for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 8.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Asuka vs Bayley on the Raw (8/10/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Young Bucks vs Dark Order on the Dynamite (8/12/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs Jurassic Express on the Dynamite (8/12/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Orange Cassidy vs Chris Jericho on the Dynamite (8/12/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## antoniomare007

OH HELL YEEEEESS!! to

*Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato vs Astronauts (Takuya Nomura & Fuminori Abe) - BJW Tag Title match 08/10/20*

This shit was like witnessing my two kids make it







For a crowd of 300 that couldn't chant because of Covid, you ain't getting much better than this. When it comes to the in ring acting, this is not for the faint of heart, as Abe and Sato do EXACTLY the type of sick shit they did to each other last year: shoot headbutts, full force heatbutts and a whole bunch of closed fists to the
forehead









I loved how this time it felt like Astronauts were ready for the occasion, they are still the underdogs but this time around they aren't treated like the two disrespectful young kids. They are a legit threat and are treated as such, with Sekimoto and Sato chocking, striking and stretching them to gain control, but not being able to contain them. The last 10 minutes or so are vicious with a bunch of stiff striking sequences and some dope counters. It was everything I wanted it to be. If this had a red hot Korakuen it would be my MOTY easily...it didn't had that so I'll just say it was a fucking awesome match


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to The Initiative vs The Hybrid 2 on the AEW Dark (8/18/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Butcher & Blade/Lucha Bros vs SCU/Private Party on the AEW Dark (8/18/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Finn Balor vs Velveteen Dream on the NXT (8/19/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dark Order vs The Elite on the Dynamite (8/22/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Finn Balor vs Timothy Thatcher at NXT TakeOver: XXX.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Damian Priest vs Johnny Gargano vs Bronson Reed vs Cameron Grimes vs Velveteen Dream Ladder match for the NXT North American title at NXT TakeOver: XXX.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Io Shirai vs Dakota Kai for the NXT Women's title at NXT TakeOver: XXX.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Keith Lee vs Karrion Kross for the NXT title at NXT TakeOver: XXX.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Alright_Mate

*YES! to Io Shirai vs Dakota Kai - NXT Takeover - ****1/4*
This match was a class above everything else on last night’s Takeover. It had excellent pacing, excellent wrestling skill and a nice bit of drama too. These two are two of the best Women’s wrestlers in the World, they just understand every aspect of Wrestling. Io might be the best Women’s wrestler in the World, but I’d happily put Dakota in my top five, she’s seriously underrated.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Seth Rollins vs Dominik Mysterio Street Fight at Summerslam.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sasha Banks vs Asuka for the Raw Women's title at Summerslam.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Drew McIntyre vs Randy Orton for the WWE title at Summerslam.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Corey

Whole lotta wrestling this weekend:

*YES! *for the North American Title Ladder Match from NXT Takeover (this was awesome)
*NO But Recommended *for Adam Cole vs. Pat McAfee (McAfee is a pure fuckin ATHLETE, what a showing)
*NO But Recommended *for Io Shirai vs. Dakota Kai (great drama down the stretch)
*FUCK No It Nearly Put a Whole Room to Sleep *for Keith Lee vs. Karrion Kross (so god damn slow and boring)

*NO But Recommended *for Seth Rollins vs. Dominik Mysterio from Summerslam (pretty damn good storytelling and action although maybe too drawn out at times)
*NO But Recommended *for Drew McIntyre vs. Randy Orton (this was excellent but that finish was frustrating)

No matches recommended from Saturday Night Dynamite but omg that closing angle 🔥 Best thing of the weekend for me.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuya Uemura/Yota Tsuji/Yuji Nagata vs Chaos at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 12.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to El Desperado vs Satoshi Kojima No Finisher match at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 12.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Sanada vs Sho Submission match at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 12.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 - Day 12.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Corey

LOW END YES

*Knockouts Championship 30 Minute Ironman Match: *Deonna Purazzo (c) vs. Jordynne Grace _(Impact 8/25) _******

I really enjoyed this. First 20 minutes is isolated and focused wrestling and the last 10 minutes or so is when the drama and excitement kicks in. Perfect formula for an Ironman.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Imperium vs Breezango for the NXT Tag titles on the NXT (8/26/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Santos Escobar vs Isaiah Scott for the NXT Cruiserweight title on the NXT (8/26/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tomoaki Honma/Yuji Nagata/Satoshi Kojima vs Chaos at NJPW Summer Struggle - Day 13.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Summer Struggle - Day 13.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Young Bucks vs Natural Nightmares vs Best Friends vs FTR Gauntlet match on the Dynamite (8/27/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Shingo Takagi vs Minoru Suzuki for the NEVER Openweight title at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 in Jingu.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Hiromu Takahashi vs Taiji Ishimori for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight title at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 in Jingu.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dangerous Tekkers vs Golden Ace for the IWGP Tag titles at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 in Jingu.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to EVIL vs Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Heavyweight title and for the IWGP Intercontinental title at NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 in Jingu.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Misterioso Jr./Blake Christian/Barrett Brown/Adrian Quest vs Clark Connors/TJP/Karl Fredericks/ACH at NJPW Strong #4 - Road to Fighting Spirit Unleashed.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Seth Rollins/Murphy vs Rey Mysterio/Dominik Mysterio at Payback.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Legado del Fantasma vs Breezango/Isaiah Scott Street Fight on the NXT (9/1/20 - Super Tuesday) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole vs Finn Balor vs Tommaso Ciampa 60-Minute Iron Man match for the NXT title on the NXT (9/1/20 - Super Tuesday) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to SCU/Private Party vs Jurassic Express/Young Bucks on the Dynamite (9/2/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Nia Jax/Shayna Baszler vs Sasha Banks/Bayley for the Women's Tag titles on the Smackdown (9/4/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Matt Riddle vs Baron Corbin vs Sheamus vs Jey Uso on the Smackdown (9/4/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Jurassic Express vs Young Bucks at All Out.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to the 21-Man Casino Battle Royale at All Out.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Hikaru Shida vs Thunder Rosa for the AEW Women's World title at All Out.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dark Order/Colt Cabana vs Natural Nightmares/Scorpio Sky/Matt Cardona at All Out.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs FTR for the AEW World Tag titles at All Out.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Orange Cassidy vs Chris Jericho Mimosa Mayhem match at All Out.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Jon Moxley vs MJF for the AEW World title at All Out.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

YES for Mox/MJF

****


----------



## Codyreigns

From memory so far (may add and revise as re-watch or remember):
Ftr vs omega and page ****1/4
Moxley vs mjf ***3/4
Kross vs Lee nxt takeover ***3/4
cole vs gargano nxt portland ***3/4
Purazzo vs Grace impact emergence ***3/4
Orton vs mcyintre summerslam ***1/4
gulak vs AJ SD *** 1/4
andrade vs rey ladder match - RAW ***1/2
ripley vs bianca nxt portland ***1/2
strong vs lumis strap match - GAB *** 1/2


----------



## Corey

All Out was a tough watch. Very long show with some questionable booking decisions but plenty of good/great matches along the way. The opener was a terrible way to start and should've been left on the preshow. Hardy/Guevara was a disaster on just about every level. Could've been HORRIFIC. Archer winning the battle royal all but ensured that Mox was winning the main event, so that was pretty unfortunate. The finish to the main event was so corny and bland. I'm a huge AEW mark but this felt like the first real blemish on their first full year as a company.

*NO But Recommended (*** 1/2+) *to Young Bucks vs. Jurassic Express
*NO But I Really Liked It (*** 1/2) *to Dark Order vs. Cardona, Scorpio, & Natural Nightmares
*YES! (****+) *to Kenny & Hangman vs. FTR. Lengthy epic with quality storytelling but not on the level of the Bucks match
*NO But HIGHLY Recommended (*** 3/4) *to Moxley vs. MJF. MJF looked like the modern day Ric Flair out there but the finish I really did not like... at all. Moxley's arm just magically got better too after he was selling so well. Ugh

This is very pivotal point for the company imo running unopposed on Wednesday once again. This is their chance to really run a huge angle and pull the trigger on something people will be talking about. Something big needs to happen Wednesday because I thought last week's go-home show was very weak and All Out left some things to be pondered. Time will tell.


----------



## Codyreigns

NO But HIGHLY Recommended (*** 3/4) to Moxley vs. MJF. MJF looked like the modern day Ric Flair out there but the finish I really did not like... at all. Moxley's arm just magically got better too after he was selling so well

@Corey The exact same reason I've got it just under the **** as yourself. Shame about that, otherwise was strong.


----------



## antoniomare007

YES to

*Takuya Nomura vs Minoru Suzuki - Big Japan 08/30/2020*

The story here is MiSu absolutely knows he's above Big Japan and certainly above Takuya da Young Gawd. So it's on Nomura to make this worth your time, and he quickly does. Kicking MiSu in the face and establishing he's here to fight. And fight they do. Loved MiSu laughing, having a good time and beating the shit out of Takuya. It was basically "oh so you wanna fight, aight then". The difference in elbows was massive, really liked how that played a big part in MiSu never really losing control of the match. At the end of the day, the kid is not ready to go toe to toe with Satan himself...yet. But he sure will try to make the most of it: he actually won the slap exchange 😬

Would LOVE to see Astronauts facing MiSu and someone else so we could see Abe and Suzuki go at it. He did stood up to him during this match...

For someone that doesn't know Nomura, this will probably be just a fun little match. For us that have been following him since day 1, this was a blast.


----------



## Corey

Took me forever but I finally finished Summer Struggle  

*YES!! (**** 1/4) *to Shingo vs. Suzuki. Man it's awesome to see Suzuki keep up with Shingo at that age. Hell of a match
*NO But Highly Recommended (*** 3/4) *to Hiromu vs. Ishimori. Good and breezy match


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Gabriel Kidd/Sho/Toru Yano/Kazuchika Okada vs Yuya Uemura/YOSHI-HASHI/Tomohiro Ishii/Hirooki Goto at NJPW New Japan Road 2020 - Day 6.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tomoaki Honma/Yuji Nagata/Golden Ace vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW New Japan Road 2020 - Day 6.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Master Wato/Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW New Japan Road 2020 - Day 6.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Bullet Club at NJPW New Japan Road 2020 - Day 6.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yota Tsuji/Sho/Toru Yano/Kazuchika Okada vs Gabriel Kidd/YOSHI-HASHI/Tomohiro Ishii/Hirooki Goto at NJPW New Japan Road 2020 - Day 7.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima/Golden Ace vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW New Japan Road 2020 - Day 7.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Bullet Club at NJPW New Japan Road 2020 - Day 7.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Master Wato/Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW New Japan Road 2020 - Day 7.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Finn Balor vs Adam Cole for the NXT title on the NXT (9/8/20 - Super Tuesday) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole vs Balor - **** 1/2 (YES !)


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Gabriel Kidd/Sho/Toru Yano/Kazuchika Okada vs Yuya Uemura/YOSHI-HASHI/Tomohiro Ishii/Hirooki Goto at NJPW New Japan Road 2020 - Day 9.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Tomoaki Honma/Yuji Nagata/Golden Ace vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW New Japan Road 2020 - Day 9.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Master Wato/Ryusuke Taguchi vs Bullet Club at NJPW New Japan Road 2020 - Day 9.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW New Japan Road 2020 - Day 9.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Brodie Lee vs Dustin Rhodes for the TNT title on the Dynamite (9/9/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Master Wato/Ryusuke Taguchi/Golden Ace vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW New Japan Road - Day 10.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to YOSHI-HASHI/Tomohiro Ishii/Hirooki Goto vs Sho/Toru Yano/Kazuchika Okada for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles at NJPW New Japan Road - Day 10.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Suzuki-gun for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles at NJPW New Japan Road - Day 10.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES*


_Jul 4th_​*Kyle Smiley*​*Logan Stunt*​​Backyard Wrestling 2​GCW​5*​

SKIP TO 4:04 >>> Watch Wrestling Sports and latest news DailyMotion ,Sports News , Live Events, Latest Education news .Donate Cars,Technology News


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jurassic Express vs FTR on the Dynamite (9/16/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Frankie Kazarian vs Adam Page on the Dynamite (9/16/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Private Party vs Inner Circle on the Dynamite (9/16/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Proud and Powerful vs Best Friends Parking Lot Fight on the Dynamite (9/16/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Shotzi Blackheart vs Io Shirai on the NXT (9/16/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Breezango vs Imperium for the NXT Tag titles on the NXT (9/16/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Damian Priest vs Timothy Thatcher on the NXT (9/16/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Corey

A HUGE FUCKING YES (**** 1/4) for last night's Parking Lot Fight between Santana & Ortiz and Best Friends. Maybe I'm marking a bit too hard here but lord jesus that was violent entertainment at its absolute finest. Such a crazy spectacle for free television.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Best Friends vs Santana & Ortiz [Parking Lot Fight] - AEW Dynamite Sept 16th - ****1/4*

HELL YES this ruled! Both teams clearly wanted to hurt each other, and the intensity was there from the get-go. Wince-inducing spots which kept building, constant action, all four selling the violence...I loved this. Bonus points for the post-match visual as Dynamite went off the air


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, I just rewatched the Parking Lot Fight with Proud and Powerful vs Best Friends from Dynamite last night, and it was even better on the 2nd watch!

I bumped up my rating to an 8/10, so that's also getting a YES from me


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Noam Dar vs Ilja Dragunov on the NXT UK (9/17/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Groovemachine

*Kenoh vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - NOAH N-1 Victory 2020 9.18.20 - *****

This was a far more streamlined match than their previous encounter in August, and was all the better for it. Stiff as hell, and the fact that there was no commentary and a deathly quiet crowd meant every kick, slap and chop echoed beautifully. I need to remember to keep an eye on the N-1 during all the G1 excitement starting tomorrow, this was pretty cool. Hearing good things about the Mochizuki/Kiyomiya match as well.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jeff Cobb vs Taichi at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Minoru Suzuki at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 1.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Jay White vs Shingo Takagi at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 1.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Kota Ibushi vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Fred Rosser/Misterioso Jr. vs PJ Black/Rocky Romero at NJPW Strong #7 - Road to Lion's Break Crown.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Guerrillas of Destiny vs ACH/Alex Zayne at NJPW Strong #7 - Road to Lion's Break Crown.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to YOSHI-HASHI vs Juice Robinson at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Hirooki Goto vs KENTA at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to EVIL vs Zack Sabre Jr. at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 2.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 2.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 :clap


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ben Carter vs Lee Johnson on the AEW Dark (9/22/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ben Carter vs Scorpio Sky on the Late Night Dynamite (9/23/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Shingo Takagi vs Jeff Cobb at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Taichi vs Minoru Suzuki at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Will Ospreay vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 3.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 :clap

I give a YES to Jay White vs Kota Ibushi at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kushida vs Kyle O'Reilly vs Bronson Reed vs Timothy Thatcher vs Cameron Grimes Gauntlet Eliminator match on the NXT (9/23/20) episode.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Juice Robinson vs KENTA at NJPW G1 Climax 2020 - Day 4.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to EVIL vs YOSHI-HASHI at NJPW G1 Climax 2020 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tetsuya Naito at NJPW G1 Climax 2020 - Day 4.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 :clap


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW G1 Climax

*YES *Tomohiro Ishii vs Minoru Suzuki * * * * 1/2 

*YES *Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi * * * * 1/4

*YES *Hiroshi Tanahasi vs Tetsuya Naito * * * * 1/4

*YES *Will Ospreay vs Tomohiro Ishii * * * * 1/2

*YES *Jay White vs Kota Ibushi * * * * 1/4

*YES *Zack Sabre Jr vs Tetsuya Naito * * * * 1/2


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Kota Ibushi at NJPW G1 Climax 2020 - Day 5.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 :clap

I give a YES to Shingo Takagi vs Will Ospreay at NJPW G1 Climax 2020 - Day 5.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jay White vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW G1 Climax 2020 - Day 5.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Groovemachine

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW G1 Climax XXX Day 5 - ****1/4

Will Ospreay vs Shingo Takagi - NJPW G1 Climax XXX Day 5 - ****1/4*

Scorcher of a night of G1 action. Ishii/Ibushi was the kind of all-out bad assery you'd want from them, as Ibushi once again seems determine to break his own neck. I didn't like the 'you no sell my moves so I'll no sell yours' section as it was just a bit telegraphed, but the rest was fabulous. Both men lying on the floor top-to-tail and kicking each other in the head was GLORIOUS.

Ospreay/Shingo was neat. It's not at the level of their BOTSJ finals match, but that's fine. I do think Ospreay needs to work on his strikes - now that he's toned down some of his aerial offense, he's relying more on strikes but doesn't quite have the 'oomph' behind them (although he's got the Hidden Blade looking sweet). Anyway, there were some fantastic exchanges in this and I was pumped throughout.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jeff Hardy vs AJ Styles vs Sami Zayn Ladder match for the Intercontinental title at Clash of Champions.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax 9/20: *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito - ***** (YES!)
G1 Climax 9/23: *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Will Ospreay - ***** (YES!)
Intercontinental Championship Ladder Match: *Jeff Hardy vs. Sami Zayn vs. AJ Styles _(Clash of Champions: Gold Rush) _***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

Naito basically sleepwalked his way through 25 minutes of a war with Tana before snapping out of it and putting together a flurry to win. Not sure it was geniusly designed or just happened to turn out that way but it was interesting. :lol

Ishii/Ospreay was pretty fuckin awesome but did go into overkill mode in the last few minutes which brought it down a tad. That and the fact that I can't stand Ospreay's shithead look that makes me wanna see him get his head get kicked in.

Holy hell I was NOT prepared for the insanity and creativity behind that ladder match. Jeff Hardy is batshit insane and somehow I had forgotten that he'll take any god damn bump in the book. The finishing stretch was a stroke of brilliance from Sami. Best match of the Thunderdome era by a big margin.


----------



## Groovemachine

*AJ Styles vs Sami Zayn vs Jeff Hardy [Ladder Match] - WWE Clash of Champions: Gold Rush - ****1/2*

Well wasn't this an absolute beauty?! These three in a ladder match on paper sounded awesome, but I've lost faith in WWE putting on meaningful ladder matches as of late and figured it wouldn't live up to expectations. HOW WRONG WAS I?! These guys delivered a brutal affair that had me hooked and kept me guessing. God bless Sami Zayn, doing some career-best work at present, and his shit-eating grin whenever he had an opportunity to capitalise was terrific.
Also what the FUCK was that ladder bump where Hardy almost got decapitated on his spill to the outside? JEEZUS.
As for the outstanding finishing stretch with the handcuffs...I can only applaud the creativity. WWE MOTY right now.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SANADA vs YOSHI-HASHI at NJPW G1 Climax 2020 - Day 6.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Zack Sabre Jr. vs KENTA at NJPW G1 Climax 2020 - Day 6.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Hirooki Goto vs Tetsuya Naito at NJPW G1 Climax 2020 - Day 6.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Taichi vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW G1 Climax 2020 - Day 7.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Jay White vs Will Ospreay at NJPW G1 Climax 2020 - Day 7.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Shingo Takagi vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW G1 Climax 2020 - Day 7.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to FTR vs SCU for the AEW World Tag titles on the Dynamite (9/30/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jon Moxley vs Butcher for the AEW World title on the Dynamite (9/30/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Gabriel Kidd vs Yota Tsuji at NJPW G1 Climax 2020 - Day 8.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to YOSHI-HASHI vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW G1 Climax 2020 - Day 8.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to EVIL vs KENTA at NJPW G1 Climax 2020 - Day 8.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to SANADA vs Tetsuya Naito at NJPW G1 Climax 2020 - Day 8.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax 9/24: *Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre. Jr. - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)
Intercontinental Championship: *Sami Zayn (c) vs. Jeff Hardy _(Smackdown 10/2) _**** 3/4 (NO But Recommended)*

Naito/ZSJ was just fantastic all the way through. Great pacing for a match that went 28 minutes and both guys looked highly motivated. Tremendous work from both.

Zayn/Hardy I made sure I made time to watch when it aired and I'm so happy I did. This just felt different than the norm. A slower pace with good work on a body part and solid selling, plus another creative finish. Sami Zayn is doing great stuff right now.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Misterioso Jr./Rocky Romero/Jeff Cobb/David Finlay at NJPW Strong #9 - Lion's Break: Crown.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Damian Priest vs Johnny Gargano for the NXT North American title at NXT TakeOver 31.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Velveteen Dream vs Kushida at NXT TakeOver 31.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Santos Escobar vs Isaiah Scott for the NXT Cruiserweight title at NXT TakeOver 31.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Io Shirai vs Candice LeRae for the NXT Women's title at NXT TakeOver 31.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Finn Balor vs Kyle O'Reilly for the NXT title at NXT TakeOver 31.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

I'll pitch in for Balor/O'Reilly as a candidate.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Kyle/Finn got really close for a nomination from me, but it wasn't quite there.

The video package for the match was goddamn fantastic. Between it & the one for Reigns/Uso, WWE has been knocking it out of the park with 'em lately. I've been a pretty big Kyle O'Reilly fan since 2013, so seeing him in a big main event spot like this warms my heart. The match itself was really, really good. I thought Finn & Kyle brought a very nice amount of grit & struggle into the bout, which is something the NXT main events haven't seen in a while. Some very solid technical wrasslin' in the beginning stages, and once Bálor delivers that big spinning kick to Kyle's mid-section, the big story kicks in. Kyle sells the ribs really well throughout I thought, especially in those big knockdown moments, and Bálor was pretty damn good with his work over those said ribs. There were a few moments where he was busting out some real lame looking stomps, but then he totally made up for them a few moments later with a big irish whip chest-first into the corner or a big boot to the mid-section. All in all, it was probably some of the most compelling work he's done on the offense in his WWE run thus far. Kyle finding an opening with that low dropkick to the knee was awesome, and him continuing that attack to counter Bálor's ruthless destruction of his mid-section ruled -- there was quite a few great singular moments in the match, and one of them that stood out for me was when Kyle grabbed that leg, he was desperately looking to go for _something_, Bálor counters it into an abdominal stretch & we briefly get an awesome image of Kyle in big trouble, bloody mouth and all. Now Kyle got out of the hold very quickly, but I thought the whole little sequence there ruled. Great sense of struggle, despair & tenacity. The "big" leg-drama towards the end with the dragon screws on the ropes, and the leglock stuff was solid, even though I do think that the leglock-part of it fell a bit flat -- funny enough, I've always thought that Kyle's leglocks look a bit weak, and such was the case here. The rest of that stretch was pretty great though, and the actual finish w/ the Coup De Grace was awesome, and made all the more sweet because Bálor finished him off by delivering the deathblow to the bodypart he had been targeting for most of the match. REALLY GOOD SHIT ALL AROUND. Did I want it to be even better given the hype? Yes, but I am also satisfied with what we got, because it was indeed awesome. ***3/4


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly recommended...


_Sep 5th_​*Hikaru Shida*​*Thunder Rosa*​_AEW vs. NWA_​All Out 2020​AEW​4.9*​


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yujiro Takahashi vs Shingo Takagi at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 9.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Minoru Suzuki vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 9.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Taichi vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 9.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Will Ospreay vs Kota Ibushi at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 9.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuya Uemura vs Yota Tsuji at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 10.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SANADA vs Zack Sabre Jr. at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 10.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

i give a No, but strongly recommended to EVIL vs Juice Robinson at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 10.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to YOSHI-HASHI vs Tetsuya Naito at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 10.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs KENTA at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 10.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yujiro Takahashi vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 11.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Will Ospreay vs Minoru Suzuki at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 11.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jay White vs Taichi at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 11.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Shingo Takagi vs Kota Ibushi at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 11.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to FTR vs The Hybrid 2 for the AEW World Tag titles on the Dynamite (10/7/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Brodie Lee vs Cody Rhodes Dog Collar match for the TNT title on the Dynamite (10/7/20) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tommaso Ciampa vs Kushida on the NXT (10/7/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dakota Kai/Raquel Gonzalez vs Rhea Ripley/Ember Moon on the NXT (10/7/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## MC

A block full of MOTYCs. Forgive me for that. 

*Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate 2020 - 21/09/2020

Yes To: DRAGONGATE (Kota Minoura & Jason Lee) (c) vs. Toryumon (Susumu Yokosuka & Dragon Kid) [Open the Twin Gate Championship Match] ****1/4*
Minoura and Jason Lee do it again! Jason Lee has long been an excellent part of the roster so it’s no surprise that he was able to level up with ease. Minoura continued showing great promise in his young career. They took their push with great stride earlier in the year and made the best of it (Add in their great tag match at Memorial Gate against BxB Hulk & Kazma as further evidence of that). This was another fantastic, high-level performance from those two. So much of the flash and drama in the match emanate from these two. They weren’t alone in that regard either. Susumu and Dragon Kid were great as the glue that held some of the more intricate sequences together towards the end. Both at the end and the middle of the match where they dominated the match with well oiled tag team wrestling. Just as aggressive as deft in execution. Like the pros they were, they contrasted their style and roles to Lee and Minorua. And that added to the whole generational story of the match and the promotion as a whole. The match did a super job at building up the match in tempo and intensity starting with a slow but solid foundation and ending it with a spectacular closing stretch.This crescendoed with Jason Lee and the DG generation getting the win as they should’ve

*Yes To: YAMATO vs. KAI vs. Masato Yoshino vs. Eita vs. BxB Hulk vs. Big R Shimizu [Steel Cage 6 Way Match] ****1/2*
The 2020 Risk cage match is more riskier than ever. Some stipulations are more comedic than others such as YAMATO’s risk of being put in a bathrobe but for guys like KAI, Yoshino and Hulk, it’s everything. KAI can be kicked out of the company, Yoshino could be embarrassed and forced into an early retirement and BxB Hulk could lose the identity that he’s had for his entire career. And one thing this match does perfectly is making the weight of those stipulations apparent. I dug how there was the added caveat of there being numbered entrances, making guys like Eita who came in last struggle that much more. Just little things like that added to the grand storytelling on display. Everything felt just perfectly executed. Whether it was KAI giving up hope that he can escape on his own, turning on YAMATO or joining R.E.D or Big R Shimizu attempting to climb the cage rather than help Eita (and vice versa), it was smoothly done in the flow of the match. There were a ton of elements to this and it all was very clear and obvious when it could’ve easily been too convoluted and messy. The final stretch with Big R and Yoshino fighting for the last flag was a great ending with R.E.D coming in and attacking Yoshino, adding a dramatic punch to it only for the Ultimo Dragon to make the save after they left. An awesome moment where the teacher saves his student’s dignity. 

*Dragon Gate: The Gate Of Victory 2020 - 07/10/2020
Yes To: Dragon Gate (YAMATO & Kzy & Ben-K & Kota Minoura) vs R.E.D (Eita & BxB Hulk & Kaito Ishida & KAI) *****
Awesome match with loads of chaotic fighting and twists and turns. The ending with the double twist of Okuda being the Red Oni only to turn on R.E.D and side with Ben-K was great. Okuda was the rumored name but they not only went with that option but went with a realistic route as well given Okuda and Ben-K are besties and Okuda has feuded with R.E.D all year. But outside of the story, this was top level work from all involved. YAMATO and Minoura are so smooth and effortlessly excellent on offence. The R.E.D side was collectively great in tag work and just making a mess of the match. The good kind.

*Dragon Gate Memorial Gate 2020 02/08/2020
Yes To: R.E.D. (BxB Hulk & KAZMA SAKAMOTO) (c) vs. Team Dragon Gate (Jason Lee & Kota Minoura) [ Open The Twin Gate Title Match] *****
Kota Minoura had the spotlight fully on him in this match. Hulk and Sakamoto spent the majority of the match isolating him in the corner with hard strikes and double team moves. Minoura had the tough job of having to work to a crowd that could only clap and he did such a brilliant job at gaining sympathy, the building’s noise just grew. I dug his slick offence early in the match as well. He hit a sweet dropkick but his selling was where his performance was best at. Especially when he tagged on. He couldn’t even get to his feet while on the apron most of the time. Kazma Sakamoto had some brilliant cutoffs in the match as well. During a Minoura hope spot, Sakamoto counted a backdrop attempt with a deep headlock and later he’d throw some mean uppercuts to both Lee and Minoura while they were in a running strike, knocking them for a loop. Sakamoto and Hulk were so solid as a duo in this match. They were very rugged and snug in their double team offence, contrasting Jason Lee and Kota Minoura’s flashy, high speed offence really well. It felt like a true battle of styles. The closing stretch brought out Jason Lee’s qualities as a wrestler with him going wild with his Kung-Fu hand strikes and tope con hilos, and that’s always a good thing. This was a great match from all aspects. Sakamoto and Hulk have had a cool run with the Twin Gate titles. Their tournament win brought some good performances but this is their best one yet. And Lee and Minoura looked great in the process. A big achievement for both of them in their careers.

*Yes To: Naruki Doi (c) vs. Eita [Open The Dream Gate Title Match] *****
After Eita beat Doi in the King Of Gate Finals, I thought the only way this match would go is Doi to get that win back while Eita looks strong in his first ever Dream Gate Title challenge. Similar to the KOG Finals match, Eita targets Doi’s arm to great benefits. They start off on the mat, trying to win the game of leverage and look for openings. Doi goes for Eita’s neck, similar to the Ben-K match so he can set up the Muscular Bomb whereas Eita decides on a smaller, focused attack on the arm, trying to lock on a cross arm-breaker quickly before Doi counts it and smothers him with a headlock. Doi was in the driving seat for the whole match but Eita kept it competitive enough with his arm work. Simple things like tying Doi’s arm in the ropes and pulling on it to some cool lucharestic submissions. Doi’s selling was good and it paid off nicely for the finishing stretch when Doi couldn’t capitalize on the Muscular Bomb because his arm was in pain. Doi had some sick offence revolving around his neck. He had a tendency to whiplash his opponents off his dropkicks and that big elevated slam he does. One thing that was pretty great about the match is Eita’s character development. Eita calling off the R.E.D interference in the crucial moments and then throwing away a chair in favour of doing it on his own was a great plot point of the match. And a big turning point in the match, transitioning into the final third. The closing stretch was a battle between Doi’s biggest bombs vs Eita’s deepest submissions. And it made for a superb compelling finish to a great match. Awesome outing for Eita in his first Dream Gate title win. Same for Doi. 

*DDT King Of DDT 2020 3rd Round 10/08/2020
Yes To: Konosuke Takeshita vs. Kazusada Higuchi [King Of DDT 2020 3rd Round Match] *****
This was a brilliant example of heavyweight wrestling in a company that has a ton of smaller, technical wrestlers. This had a mix of counter wrestling mixed with heavy slams and big, fast striking. The story of the match was Takeshita just being able to keep that step ahead of Higuchi by not only is he a tad quicker, but stronger as well. Takeshita at one point deadlift Higuchi from a suplex position after the two had an awesome struggle, similar to Riki Choshu matches in the 80s, and planted Higuchi on the floor. Higuchi, to his credit, was so great in being able to absorb the stiff lariats and heavy german suplexes and manifest it into a short, but very exciting comeback to get the win. His selling was brilliant towards the finishing stretch. Higuchi’s Buchikamashi Charge (Running Tackle) looked brutal. He fucking leveled Takeshita in the jaw for the finish. Higuchi put a ton of power in his gutwrench powerbomb and the height he gets on the chokeslam was incredible. Higuchi getting the biggest push not only beating HARASHIMA but Takeshita too. Both the old and current aces of the promotion.

*BJW 24/07/2020
Yes To: Daichi Hashimoto (c) vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue [BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match] *****
When the pairing is right, it’s right. Daichi Hashimoto is #1 for most improved and this is another example of his growth from the year before. They take elements from their last matches, like the stiff strike exchanges but add in some brilliant leg work by Nakanoue. He slams Daichi’s knee into the apron and then proceeds to spend the match kicking and pounding the whole match. Nakanoue utilizes his size perfectly to make his submissions more painful and awkward to be in. Daichi’s selling was really good but it came out in his strategy as well. The only way he could win is through his kicks. He was done otherwise so he adapted to the match really well. Nakanaoue building up a big head of steam, ready to take Daichi’s head clean off, only for Daichi to stick a high head kick was an awesome spot. Building the tension to a big high to turn the match in favour for the champion. Just a brilliant spot in a great match.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to YOSHI-HASHI vs Hirooki Goto at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 12.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Toru Yano vs Zack Sabre Jr. at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 12.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Juice Robinson vs Tetsuya Naito at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 12.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to EVIL vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 12.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Corey

*TNT Title Dog Collar Match: *Brodie Lee (c) vs. Cody _(AEW Dynamite 10/7) _***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

This was amazing. Just sheer brutality with some incredible visuals and a perfect way to cap off this short term blood feud. The overhead shot of both of them laying bloody and lifeless after the superplex SHOULD be one of the most memorable images in the future of the company. Arguably the greatest match in the history of Dynamite and I can't believe they put something like this on free tv. The winner wasn't really who I was hoping for but that's the only thing anywhere close to a complaint that I can come up with. Top notch.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Big vs Sheamus Falls Count Anywhere match on the Smackdown (10/9/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## TJQ

Stopping by this corpse of a thread to tell you that Best Friends vs Santana & Ortiz is better than your favorite match in 2020. It is the only YES that matters, it is beyond your rating scale.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Jeff Cobb vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 13.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Taichi vs Will Ospreay at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 13.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Minoru Suzuki vs Kota Ibushi at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 13.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap

I give a YES to Shingo Takagi vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 13.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to YOSHI-HASHI vs Zack Sabre Jr. at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 14.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SANADA vs Juice Robinson at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 14.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Hirooki Goto vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 14.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to EVIL vs Tetsuya Naito at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 14.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Groovemachine

Day 13 ruled! Cobb/Ishii was SO fun to see Ishii being tossed around like a cruiser, and Suzuki/Ibushi was neat too. But that main event...

*Kazuchika Okada vs Shingo Takagi - NJPW G1 Climax 30 Day 13 - ****1/2*

This was like Christmas come early. Despite Covid restrictions, the crowd were alive for Shingo, and he had a tremendous showing here. Shingo's Rainmaker and pose popped me big time. And the closing minutes were phenomenal. I've hated the Money Clip so far but Shingo sold the desperation so well, leading to an incredibly engaging finish. Match of the G1 for me, and a high end MOTYC.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Seth Rollins vs Jeff Hardy vs AJ Styles on the Raw (10/12/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax 10/6: *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. KENTA ***** 1/4 (YES!!)
G1 Climax 10/7: *Minoru Suzuki vs. Will Ospreay ***** (YES!)*

Tana/KENTA was a great package. Very easy to get invested in and a classic comeback from the Ace. Easily the most I've enjoyed a KENTA match since his return.

Suzuki/Ospreay shocked the hell outta me but they had excellent chemistry and Suzuki was keeping up every step of the way. Ospreay took an ass whooping and I thought the finish was a bit sudden but it made sense logically. Would absolutely be down for a NEVER Title rematch unless Will has bigger plans in the near future...


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES








*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jeff Cobb vs Will Ospreay at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 15.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Taichi vs Shingo Takagi at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 15.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Jay White vs Minoru Suzuki at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 15.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 15.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap


----------



## Groovemachine

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW G1 Climax 30 Day 15 - *****

All four of those stars are for the spot where Ishii held onto the ropes to resist Okada's dropkick, and then landed a RIDICULOUS knee drop to the head off the top. Glorious.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Evil Uno vs Blade vs Frankie Kazarian vs Jungle Boy on the AEW Dark (10/13/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax 10/7: *Shingo Takagi vs. Kota Ibushi ***** (YES!)*
Jon Moxley vs. Chris Dickinson _(Josh Barnett's Bloodsport III) _***** (YES!)*

Two slobberknocker matches with hot crowds that didn't overstay their welcome.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to YOSHI-HASHI vs KENTA at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 16.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 :clap :clap

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Juice Robinson vs Zack Sabre Jr. at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 16.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to EVIL vs Hirooki Goto at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 16.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to SANADA vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 16.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to FTR vs Best Friends for the AEW World Tag titles on the Dynamite (10/14/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Cody Rhodes vs Orange Cassidy for the TNT title on the Dynamite (10/14/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jon Moxley vs Lance Archer on the Dynamite (10/14/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Undisputed Era vs Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch on the NXT (10/14/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Austin Theory vs Johnny Gargano on the NXT (10/14/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Shotzi Blackheart vs Candice LeRae on the NXT (10/14/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Imperium vs Ilja Dragunov/Pete Dunne on the NXT UK (10/15/20) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## Corey

The October 10th G1 Climax show was unreal

Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii - *****+ (YES!)*
Minoru Suzuki vs. Kota Ibushi - ***** (YES!)*
Kazuchika Okada vs. Shingo Takagi - ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

One of the best wrestling shows of the year imo.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Pete Dunne & Ilja Dragunov vs WALTER & Alexander Wolfe - WWE NXT UK October 15th - ****1/2*

Oh SHIT this ended up being tremendous! Stiffer than anything I've seen in this year's G1, some of those chops were BRUTAL. Also perfectly did its job as I'm now super hyped for WALTER/Dragunov.


----------



## NastyYaffa

G1 noms:

*Suzuki vs. Ospreay - *****
On paper this was one of the two genuinely somewhat interesting looking Will Ospreay matches in the entire tournament, and my goodness it delivered tremendously. Suzuki is just in complete torture mode the entire way through with his amazing, vicious work over the arm -- all the while throwing in some brutal strikes to Will's face here n' there for good measure. It's so compelling to watch, and I gotta give credit to Ospreay too, because this was a helluva selling performance from him. One of the great moments that comes to my mind instantly is when he blocked MiSu's PK with his hands up, but his right arm was so brutalized, he ended up eating shit anyways. Then there were a couple of absolutely lovely bits where Will went into a little forearm-flurry, but MiSu just ate them all & ended up killing him with some of his own. Lovely, lovely stuff. And of course then there's the goddamn La Mistica sequence. Hell. Yes. The definition of a G1 banger.

*Cobb vs. Ishii - *****
Well holy shit, this was all kinds of epic. You see, Jeff Cobb's whole thing is that he is extremely powerful. And then there is one Tomohiro Ishii, who is THE toughest son of a gun out there. Putting that out there, out loud, you can already imagine how beautiful it could possibly be. And when it comes to Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii, they delivered just about the best match possible here. Such a great bout all the way through. Cobb looked like a million (& then some) bucks & Ishii's performance was simply masterful with the way he put everything Cobb had to offer over.

*Suzuki vs. Shingo - *****
Very much a slugfest for the most of it, and these two sure hit each other in compelling fashion, but then there's also some very nice arm targeting in the thing by Minoru, combined with some equally very nice selling of the said targeted bodypart by Shingo! It's actually somewhat almost shocking at how rock-solid his selling was all the way through. MiSu was of course indeed great with the attack too; he was persistent & torturous with the ways he found openings to continue the assault. The whole match was full of some badass stuff. It was a joy to watch it all unfold.

*Ibushi vs. Taichi - ****1/2*
This match rocked my world. I cannot believe how unique it was, while also being so goddamn simple at the same time. They literally just trade kicks willingly for the whole duration of it, and it's amazing. It's the most glorious dick-measuring contest I've seen in ages. My instant reaction is that it felt like a Tokyo Dome level spectacle, just a truly epic battle for the every lasting second of it. Very much up there as one of my absolute favorite matches of the year up to this point.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Shingo Takagi vs Minoru Suzuki at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 17.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Will Ospreay vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 17.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Taichi vs Kota Ibushi at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 17.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Jay White vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 17.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to New Day vs Sheamus/Cesaro/Shinsuke Nakamura on the Smackdown (10/16/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Zack Sabre Jr. at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 18.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to KENTA vs Tetsuya Naito at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 18.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to EVIL vs SANADA at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 18.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## Groovemachine

*Kota Ibushi vs Sanada - NJPW G1 Climax 30 Finals - ****1/4*

Seeing some pretty mixed reviews for this one, but I loved it. Very measured and deliberate pace in the opening stretch, but it felt like they were selling the exhaustion from the whole tournament. That nearfall on the bridging pin was unbelievable. Last 10 mins were HOT, multiple terrific nearfalls, they had me biting on everything. Loved hearing the crowd buzzing too, they were clearly so desperate to make some noise.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 19.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Great O-Khan/Will Ospreay vs CHAOS at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 19.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 19.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to SANADA vs Kota Ibushi at NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 19.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but recommended: 

Myron Reed vs. Laredo Kid - MLW Fusion 101


----------



## Corey

*NO But Recommended

RPW British Heavyweight Championship: *Will Ospreay (c) vs. Kyle Fletcher _(RPW Epic Encounters III) _**** 3/4*


https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1Va4y1L7rD?from=search&seid=10689848651634849885



Quick disclaimer, the audio is horrible for this. The announcer's mics are WAYYY too fucking loud and it makes things overly obnoxious to listen to, BUT, this is still a really damn good match. I thought it felt really similar to an old school NOAH style main event. They started hot and heavy in the early going that led into the pace slowing and things getting more and more drawn out down the stretch to build the drama. Kyle's control segment was pretty weak but then we had a nice apron spot and a good sense of struggle the rest of the way. Ospreay still grunts and makes weird fucking noises and I hate it so much, but if you're on the train of Will for Wrestler of the Year 2020 then this is probably something you'll wanna see and add to the catalog. The whole thing felt like a pretty important package given the fact it's wrestled in an empty room.


----------



## Dead Seabed

SHIRLEY said:


> *YES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where can I watch this?


----------



## Corey

Dead Seabed said:


> Where can I watch this?


It hasn't actually happened yet.  It's November 14th. SHIRLEY's just excited for it I guess


----------



## DammitChrist

@SHIRLEY is still hilarious 😂


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rey Fenix vs Pentagon El Zero M on the Dynamite (10/21/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Butcher & Blade vs Private Party vs Dark Order vs Young Bucks on the Dynamite (10/21/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kushida vs Velveteen Dream vs Tommaso Ciampa on the NXT (10/21//20) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jake Atlas/Ashante Adonis/Isaiah Scott vs Legado del Fantasma on the NXT (10/21/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Breezango vs Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch for the NXT Tag titles on the NXT (10/21/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2020 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to CHAOS vs Suzuki-gun for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles at NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2020 - Day 1.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kevin Owens/Daniel Bryan/Street Profits vs Dolph Ziggler/Robert Roode/Cesaro/Shinsuke Nakamura on the Smackdown (10/23/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Seth Rollins vs Murphy on the Smackdown (10/23/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## MC

This thread is severely lacking Joshi. I'm gonna change that now. 

*Stardom Yokohama Cinderella 03/10/2020
Yes To: Mayu Iwatani (c) vs. Syuri [World Of Stardom Title Match] *****
Syuri put on a superb performance in her methodical dismantling of Mayu. She destroyed Mayu with her grappling, striking and overall superiority. She threw some brutal kicks that seriously hurt Mayu at times, especially when they were aimed at the head. And Mayu dragged herself for Syuri’s suplexes and showed great fighting spirit despite being out-matched. The crowd was thoroughly behind Mayu who was on the defensive for 90% of the match before mounting a great comeback and scoring the win. It was risky going at such a long length given how one sided this actually was for large portions but they did a splendid job at making the match a compelling fight.

*No But Highly Recommend: Momo Watanabe vs. Bea Priestley [SWA Undisputed World Women's Title Match (Vacant)] ***3/4*
Super good match from these two. It’s good to see that Momo is still just as good in these mid-show matches as she is at the main events. Bea impressed me as well. She was uneven as a main eventer herself and I don’t think a slow, methodical submission style suited her too well so Bea being more of the aggressive, bruiser allowed her to shine more. Both went at a fast but easy to follow pace. Bea was great on top, attacking the leg with Momo selling nicely from beneath. It was a well executed formula that escalated nicely. Perfect for the position on the show. 

*No But Highly Recommend: Queen's Quest (Saya Kamitani & Utami Hayashishita) (c) vs. Donna del Mondo (Himeka & Maika) [Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match] ***3/4*
Not much in terms of tagging rather the match followed a pairings formula. Himeka faced off against Utami and Kamitani matched off against Maika. Both sets of pairings worked well though. Himeka showed off her amazing strength with her double torture rack to both Kamitani and Utami. But she was very good at showing off a heelish side with her actions and facial expressions as well which is very important. Kamitani got to show off her ability to sell and be sympathetic with Maika controlling their portion of the match and working Kamitani over with numerous arm-drags, some awesome slams. Kamitani’s athleticism continues to amaze me. Her Phoenix Splash was a thing of beauty, even if she landed on Maika’s legs instead of the body. And her Shooting Star Press was gorgeous as well. For their experience level and the length of the match, this was super well worked

*No But Recommend: AZM (c) vs. Starlight Kid [High Speed Title Match] ***1/2*
Wow. What an opening match. Both are very young but are practically veterans by this point and it shows. The fluidity and assurance in their offence and sequences is really impressive. The High Speed title has its own in-house style of being lucha influenced and they embodied that. Loved this from the opening sequence to the finishing stretch. I really dug the little moments of aggression that came with the flashy style like AZM hitting a double foot stomp on Starlight Kid’s arm for example. 

*No But Recommend: Giulia (c) vs. Tam Nakano [Wonder Of Stardom Title Match] ***1/2*
It took a good while for this match to really get cooking, I thought. It wasn’t as captivating as it could’ve been in the early parts with some nondescript ideas and just average ground work. But as the match progressed, they sorted out their groove and flow and it got better. I really liked the edge and roughness of the match after that. Giulia is still fairly young and Nakano isn’t a wonder wrestler so there were some rough bits but they were good enough to feed into that which made the match feel like a real struggle. The match got pretty dangerous at points and that’s always a point for me. It willed itself to be good at the end but it does need some fine tuning and better pacing to be a blow away match.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rocky Romero vs Jay White on the NJPW Strong #12 - NEVER episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Bayley vs Sasha Banks Hell in a Cell match for the Smackdown Women's title at Hell in a Cell.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Drew McIntyre vs Randy Orton Hell in a Cell match for the WWE title at Hell in a Cell.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Penta El Zero M vs Kenny Omega on the Dynamite (10/28/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Damian Priest vs Johnny Gargano Devil's Playground match for the NXT North American title at NXT - Halloween Havoc.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rhea Ripley vs Raquel Gonzalez at NXT - Halloween Havoc.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Io Shirai vs Candice LeRae TLS match for the NXT Women's title at NXT - Halloween Havoc.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to WALTER vs Ilja Dragunov for the NXT United Kingdom title on the NXT UK (10/29/20) episode.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap


----------



## peep4life

Huge yes to the NXTUK title match. Great stuff. Would have been electric with a crowd but it was still amazing. Brutal, violent and Walter chops! 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zaqw222222

YES to WALTER vs Ilja Dragunov - NXT UK
Had high expectations for this matches and it delivered. Amazing match


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CHAOS vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2020 - Day 7.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Empire vs Gabriel Kidd/Kazuchika Okada at NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2020 - Day 7.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Tomoaki Honma/Hiroshi Tanahashi/Kota Ibushi at NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2020 - Day 7.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles at NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2020 - Day 7.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## Outlaw91

DammitChrist said:


> I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles at NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2020 - Day 7.
> 
> I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Empire vs Yuya Uemura/Kazuchika Okada at NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2020 - Day 8.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2020 - Day 8.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Tomoaki Honma/Hiroshi Tanahashi/Kota Ibushi at NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2020 - Day 8.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Dangerous Tekkers vs CHAOS for the IWGP Tag titles at NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2020 - Day 8.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sheamus vs Keith Lee vs Braun Strowman on the Raw (11/2/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to The Miz/John Morrison vs Drew McIntyre on the Raw (11/2/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Outlaw91

DammitChrist said:


> I give a YES to Dangerous Tekkers vs CHAOS for the IWGP Tag titles at NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2020 - Day 8.
> 
> I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


Good match and ZSJ and Taichi are a cool team.
But I still can't go over Taichi beating Suzuki clean in such a short match in the G1 and still no sign of taking over the stable from Suzuki.


----------



## SheikBryan

Huge YES yes yes and all the stars to:

Jeff Hardy vs Sami Zayn vs AJ Styles. Intercontinental Championship. Triple Threat Ladder Match. Clash of Champions. Five (5) stars

Bayley vs Sasha Banks. Smackdown Women's Championship. Hell in a Cell. Five (5) stars

Walter vs Ilja Dragunov. NXT UK Championship. 10/29/20. Five (5) stars


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Private Party vs Young Bucks on the Dynamite (11/4/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ember Moon vs Dakota Kai on the NXT (11/4/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Cameron Grimes vs Kushida on the NXT (11/4/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Velveteen Dream vs Tommaso Ciampa on the NXT (11/4/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Noam Dar vs A-Kid British Rounds match on the NXT UK (11/5/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Dr. Middy

I have so many matches I forgot to put here. It's in the hundreds now lmao


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sasha Banks vs Bayley for the Smackdown Women's title on the Smackdown (11/6/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ariya Daivari/Tony Nese vs August Grey/Curt Stallion on the 205 Live (11/6/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Groovemachine

*Shingo Takagi vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW Power Struggle 2020 - *****

I'm marginally preferring this one to their previous encounters due to the added story of Shingo's back injury. That was worked really well into the structure of the match, and Shingo sold it like a champ at the right times. Suzuki taking that STIFF lariat to the back of the head too...that was niiiiice. It's more of the same from these two, but with some added intensity and intrigue from the injury going into it.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Toru Yano No Corner Pads match at Power Struggle.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Minoru Suzuki vs Shingo Takagi for the NEVER Openweight title at Power Struggle.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Great O-Khan vs Kazuchika Okada at Power Struggle.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs KENTA at Power Struggle.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jay White vs Kota Ibushi at Power Struggle.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Tetsuya Naito vs EVIL for the IWGP Heavyweight title and for the IWGP Intercontinental title at Power Struggle.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kenny Omega vs Adam Page at Full Gear.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Cody Rhodes vs Darby Allin for the TNT title at Full Gear.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to FTR vs Young Bucks for the AEW World Tag titles at Full Gear.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Matt Hardy vs Sammy Guevara Elite Deletion match at Full Gear.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to MJF vs Chris Jericho at Full Gear.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Jon Moxley vs Eddie Kingston I Quit match for the AEW World title at Full Gear.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## Araragi

Yes to: Yuka Sakazaki (c) vs. Mizuki (Princess of Princess Championship) [Tokyo Joshi Pro, Wrestle Princess 11.7] ****


----------



## Groovemachine

*Hangman Adam Page vs Kenny Omega - AEW Full Gear 2020 - ****

Cody vs Darby Allin - AEW Full Gear 2020 - ***3/4

The Young Bucks vs FTR - AEW Full Gear 2020 - ****1/4*

Such an easy show to watch. Main event didn't live up to my expectations, but I can't say I'm disappointed, every match was at least 'fun'. Bucks/FTR was MOTN - slow start but great false finishes towards the end, and Wheeler falling foul of trying to bust out some flips should provide a good story moving forward.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*FTR vs. The Young Bucks - ****1/2*

This was every bit of the epic it was always destined to be. Felt like pure fireworks from start to finish, with just about every moment of the match being badass. Lots of the stand-out great moments involved Matt's bum ankle, as well as Harwood's hand. I thought Matt's selling was pretty damn great throughout; even when he was doing his stuff on the offense, he always let us know that he was in big time pain + he had to really dig down deep to execute those moves & it always came at the cost of him further hurting the bodypart. That finish with him hitting the Superkick with it was superb & the whole sequence leading to it had the perfect amount of drama. I also really liked all the shoutouts to other great tag teams like the Hart Foundation, DIY, The Hardyz, Steiners -- it's something that easily could've felt very unnecessary & straight-up masturbatory (hello Edge vs Orton), but here them doing those moves just felt _natural_ & like it all belonged. Really loved everything about this tbh. They told their tale brilliantly & each man involved delivered superb performances. A special shout-out to Cash who was flying everywhere, going crazy & eating shit many times doing so lol. Brilliant tag team match. Certainly a one to be remembered.

*Kingston vs. Moxley - ****1/2*

The fact that this is a pro-wrestling PPV main event in 2020 rules so much. And they more than delivered, even with my hopeful expectations being super high. Right from the get go it feels & looks like a total dogfight, and that's how it went for pretty much all of it. It's a perfectly done rugged street fight between two bad, nasty motherfuckers. There's a constant "fight feel" with nothing looking too cute & them really grinding down each other to try and get that W. So many badass moments throughout w/ them laying it in any chance they got to do so, eye-gouging, those backdrop drivers by Eddie, him eventually going low, etc. And the barbed wire & alcohol gimmicks were aaaaawesome. As were the tacks. Even so many little moments like Eddie going "BRYCE, BRYCE, DID HE QUIT?" before going forward with what he had planned, was such great, great stuff. Now I could've done without Moxley's talking before he locked in that barbed wire assisted Bulldog Choke for the finish, but even that worked pretty well in the context of the match & the build. And it really was the perfect finish to this match -- a tough, dramatic, bitter end fitting of The Mad King. This really was exactly how a match between Eddie Kingston & Jon Moxley should look like. One of the true highlights of 2020.

There's no clear cut MOTY for me as of now, but both of those 2 are totally up there.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Butcher & Blade vs Natural Nightmares Bunkhouse match on the Dynamite (11/11/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rey Fenix vs Penta El Zero Miedo on the Dynamite (11/11/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Santos Escobar vs Jake Atlas for the NXT Cruiserweight title on the NXT (11/11/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## SHIRLEY

Watching Full Gear rn...

*NO* but highly recommended to...


_Nov 7th_​*Kenny Omega*​*Hangman Page*​_#1C_​Full Gear​AEW​4.9*​






All round a great show with multiple 4*+ matches :CENA


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Seth Rollins vs Rey Mysterio No Holds Barred match on the Smackdown (11/13/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Tony Nese vs Ariya Daivari vs Ashante Adonis vs Curt Stallion vs August Grey on the 205 Live (11/13/20) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

*The Butcher & The Blade vs. Dustin Rhodes & QT Marshall - Bunkhouse Tag Match - *****

They truly did the gimmick justice here. This was fantastic grudge-match violence mixed with perfect touches of lil' fun -- very much exactly what I wanted out of it. Dustin & QT rocking kneepads over their jeans, every participant wearing white to show off those eventual bloodstains, haystacks flyin', fire extinguishers, handcuffs, BLOOD, epic ladder & plywood spots, super satisfying babyface ending to the match. QT Marshall absolutely killed it. What a BLAST.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tom Lawlor vs Fred Rosser at NJPW Strong #15 - Showdown.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Guerrillas of Destiny vs FinJuice at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 and World Tag League 2020 - Day 1.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs Taiji Ishimori at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 and World Tag League 2020 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to New Day vs Hurt Business for the Raw Tag titles on the Raw (11/16/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Randy Orton vs Drew McIntyre for the WWE title on the Raw (11/16/20) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Empire vs CHAOS at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 2.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CHAOS vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 2.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Toa Henare/Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Dangerous Tekkers at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 2.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Gabriel Kidd/Yuji Nagata vs Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuya Uemura vs BUSHI at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 3.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Robbie Eagles vs Master Wato at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to DOUKI vs SHO at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ryusuke Taguchi vs Taiji Ishimori at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to El Desperado vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 3.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Serena Deeb vs Thunder Rosa for the NWA World Women's title on the Dynamite (11/18/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Team Taz vs Darby Allin/Cody Rhodes on the Dynamite (11/18/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dakota Kai/Raquel Gonzalez vs Ember Moon/Toni Storm on the NXT (11/18/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Io Shirai vs Rhea Ripley for the NXT Women's title on the NXT (11/18/20) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIRLEY

Watching G1 m8s...

*NO* but highly recommended:


_Sep 23rd_​*Kota Ibushi*​*Jay White*​_A Block_​G1: Day 3​NJPW​4.9*​









NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 3 (9/23/2020) Full Show Online


NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 3 (9/23/2020) Full Show Online Full Show Online watchwrestling, NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 3 (9/23/2020) Full Show Online Download Links wrestlingnetwork in NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 3 (9/23/2020) Full Show Online live stream taimatv, bakedlive, NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 3...




watchprowrestling.com


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yota Tsuji/Yuji Nagata vs Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 4.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Tomohiro Ishii/Toru Yano vs YOSHI-HASHI/Hirooki Goto at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 4.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Dangerous Tekkers at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 4.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kay Lee Ray vs Piper Niven Falls Count Anywhere match for the NXT United Kingdom Women's title on the NXT UK (11/19/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES* to Kevin Kelly's new favourite match of all time...


_Sep 24th_​*Tetsuya Naito*​*Zack Sabre Jr.*​_B Block_​G1: Day 4​NJPW​5*​









NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 4 (9/24/2020) Full Show Online


NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 4 (9/24/2020) Full Show Online Full Show Online watchwrestling, NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 4 (9/24/2020) Full Show Online Download Links wrestlingnetwork in NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 4 (9/24/2020) Full Show Online live stream taimatv, bakedlive, NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 4...




watchprowrestling.com


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Gabriel Kidd/Yuji Nagata vs Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 5.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuya Uemura vs El Desperado at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 5.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to DOUKI vs Taiji Ishimori at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 5.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Robbie Eagles vs SHO at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 5.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to BUSHI vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 5.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Daniel Bryan vs Jey Uso on the Smackdown (11/20/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rust Taylor vs Rocky Romero at NJPW Strong #16 - Showdown.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to David Finlay vs KENTA at NJPW Strong #16 - Showdown.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 6.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CHAOS vs Toa Henare/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 6.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs CHAOS at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 6.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Empire vs FinJuice at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 6.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Guerrillas of Destiny vs Dangerous Tekkers at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 6.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to AJ Styles/Riddle/Keith Lee/Braun Strowman/Sheamus vs Jey Uso/Kevin Owens/Otis/Seth Rollins/Baron Corbin Elimination match at Survivor Series.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to New Day vs Street Profits at Survivor Series.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Asuka vs Sasha Banks at Survivor Series.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Nia Jax/Shayna Baszler/Lacey Evans/Peyton Royce/Lana vs Bayley/Bianca Belair/Ruby Riott/Liv Morgan/Natalya Elimination match at Survivor Series.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Roman Reigns vs Drew McIntyre at Survivor Series.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly recommended...


_Sep 27th_​*Will Ospreay*​*SHINGO*​_A Block_​G1: Day 5​NJPW​4.9*​





__





watchprowrestling.online






watchprowrestling.online


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Riddle vs Sheamus on the Raw (11/23/20) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuya Uemura vs Taiji Ishimori at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 7.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BUSHI vs Robbie Eagles at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 7.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to DOUKI vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 7.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to SHO vs Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 7.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to El Desperado vs Master Wato at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 7.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Toa Henare/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 8.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Guerrillas of Destiny vs CHAOS at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 8.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Empire vs Dangerous Tekkers at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 8.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to CHAOS vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 8.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuya Uemura vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 9.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to DOUKI vs Master Wato at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 9.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BUSHI vs Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 9.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Robbie Eagles vs Taiji Ishimori at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 9.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to El Desperado vs SHO at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 9.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Blade & Butcher vs Death Triangle on the Dynamite (11/25/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Timothy Thatcher vs Kushida on the NXT (11/25/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Kyle O'Reilly vs Pete Dunne Ladder match on the NXT (11/25/20) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Trent Seven vs A-Kid British Rounds match on the NXT UK (11/26/20) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Empire vs CHAOS at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 10.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Dangerous Tekkers at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 10.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs FinJuice at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 10.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Guerrillas of Destiny vs CHAOS at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 10.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Team Filthy vs Rocky Romero/PJ Black/Fred Rosser/Jeff Cobb at NJPW Strong #17 - Road to Detonation.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Gabriel Kidd/Yuji Nagata vs Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 11.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuya Uemura vs Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 11.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to DOUKI vs El Desperado at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 11.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Master Wato vs SHO at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 11.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BUSHI vs Taiji Ishimori at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 11.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs Robbie Eagles at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 11.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Keith Lee vs AJ Styles vs Riddle on the Raw (11/30/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yota Tsuji/Yuji Nagata vs Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 12.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to CHAOS vs Toa Henare/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 12.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Guerrillas of Destiny vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 12.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to FinJuice vs Dangerous Tekkers at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 12.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## LongPig666

*Will Ospreay* v. *Kyle Fletcher* | RevPro Undisputed British Heavyweight Championship | Epic Encounters 3 | *9/10*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dark Order vs Sonny Kiss/Joey Janela vs Jurassic Express on the AEW Dark (12/1/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Gabriel Kidd/Yota Tsuji vs Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 13.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Yuya Uemura vs DOUKI at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 13.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Robbie Eagles vs Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 13.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BUSHI vs Master Wato at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 13.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to El Desperado vs Taiji Ishimori at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 13.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to SHO vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 13.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Jon Moxley vs Kenny Omega for the AEW World title at Dynamite - Winter Is Coming.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Grizzled Young Veterans vs Imperium on the NXT (12/2/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Joe Coffey vs Alexander Wolfe on the NXT UK (12/3/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to The Hunt vs Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster on the NXT UK (12/3/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Gabriel Kidd/Yota Tsuji vs Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 14.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs CHAOS at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 14.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CHAOS vs FinJuice at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 14.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Empire vs Guerrillas of Destiny at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 14.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Toa Henare/Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 14.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly recommended...


_Oct 6th_​*Hiroshi Tanahashi*​*KENTA*​_B Block_​G1: Day 10​NJPW​4.9*​









NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 10 (10/6/2020) Full Show Online


NJPW G1 Climax 30 (6 Oct 2020) Day 10 Full Show Online Day-10 Dailymotion HD Single Links HD Single Links SD Single Links LQ




wrestling.com.pk


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Daniel Bryan/Rey Mysterio/Big E vs Dolph Ziggler/Shinsuke Nakamura/Sami Zayn on the Smackdown (12/4/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ariya Daivari vs Curt Stallion on the 205 Live (12/4/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Yuya Uemura vs SHO at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 15.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to El Desperado vs Robbie Eagles at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 15.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima/Kota Ibushi vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 15.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Master Wato vs Taiji Ishimori at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 15.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 15.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Empire vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 16.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SHO vs Taiji Ishimori at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 16.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CHAOS vs Dangerous Tekkers at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 16.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to El Desperado vs BUSHI at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 16.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to CHAOS vs FinJuice at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 16.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sami Zayn/Dolph Ziggler/Robert Roode/Elias/Baron Corbin vs Jeff Hardy/Rey Mysterio/Street Profits/Daniel Bryan at Tribute to the Troops.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Toni Storm/Dakota Kai/Raquel Gonzalez/Candice LeRae vs Ember Moon/Rhea Ripley/Io Shirai/Shotzi Blackheart WarGames match at NXT TakeOver: WarGames.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tommaso Ciampa vs Timothy Thatcher at NXT TakeOver: WarGames.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dexter Lumis vs Cameron Grimes Strap match at NXT TakeOver: WarGames.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Leon Ruff vs Damian Priest vs Johnny Gargano for the NXT North American title at NXT TakeOver: WarGames.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Undisputed Era vs Pat McAfee/Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch/Pete Dunne WarGames match at NXT TakeOver: WarGames.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## NastyYaffa

Thatcher vs. Ciampa - ****

This was easily the most appealing looking match-up from the show on paper, and I thought it ended up being kind of a best possible match between Timothy Thatcher & Tommaso Ciampa. Meaning it was fantastic. Loved the early work on the mat - felt slick, looked tight & violent + there's a good struggle behind it all. Awesome stuff, as was Thatcher's big control seg w/ him targeting Ciampa's neck. Thatchman brought lots of nice, focused, creative, vicious work there, and I thought the whole gameplan was sold extremely well w/ Ciampa feeling like he was in true peril. Ciampa's big comeback w/ that clothesline flurry was very nice as well, and the spot & the visual with him locking in that badass looking choke (Ciampa legit has one of the best looking chokeholds in pro-wrestling imo) w/ Thatcher bleeding from the ear, 'twas badass. Also loved the whole finishing stretch; beautiful amount of grit, struggle n' brutality there. It ended this match perfectly. It was a great one. In many ways it was the Timothy Thatcher show, and boy what a glorious time it was, but at the same time I don't want to say that, because Ciampa was also really good, suited the style extremely well & simply brought it.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Drew McIntyre/Sheamus vs The Miz/John Morrison/AJ Styles on the Raw (12/7/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## LongPig666

*Will Ospreay* v. *Zack Sabre Jr.* | RevPro Undisputed British Heavyweight Championship | High Stakes 2020 | *9.5/10*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to The Hybrid 2 vs Young Bucks on the Dynamite (12/9/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to MJF vs Orange Cassidy on the Dynamite (12/9/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pete Dunne vs Killian Dain on the NXT (12/9/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly recommended...


_Oct 13th_​*Kazuchika Okada*​*Tomohiro Ishii*​_A Block_​G1: Day 15​NJPW​4.9*​









NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 15 (10/13/2020) Full Show Online


NJPW G1 Climax 30 (13 Oct 2020) Day 15 Full Show Online Day-15 Dailymotion HD Single Links HD Single Links SD Single Links LQ Preview : # 1ST MATCH 15 MINUTES LIMIT * Yuya Uemura vs Gabriel Kidd # 2ND MATCH 30 MINUTES LIMIT * Will Ospreay vs Jeff Cobb # 3RD MATCH 30 MINUTES …




wrestling.com.pk


----------



## Groovemachine

*Hiromu Takahashi vs El Desperado - NJPW BOTSJ 27 Finals - ****1/2*

AKA The El Desperado Coming Out Party. Takahashi is a proven commodity at this point, but Despy soared in my eyes and surpassed all expectations with a phenomenal performance. If you haven't seen it, I won't spoilt things, but let's just say 'the mask spot' is FANTASTIC and leads to such a hot stretch. Hiromu did great selling the leg all the way through...and then seemingly forgot about it as we neared the finish, which brought this down a tad for me. Apart from that, these guys tore it up and is an easy MOTYC, heading straight into my Top 5.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Empire vs Toa Henare/Hiroshi Tanahashi/Kazuchika Okada at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 17.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Guerrillas of Destiny vs FinJuice at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 17.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs El Desperado at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 - Day 17.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Team Filthy vs Rocky Romero/Fred Rosser at NJPW Super J-Cup 2020.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Kevin Knight/Ren Narita at NJPW Super J-Cup 2020.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to ACH vs El Phantasmo at NJPW Super J-Cup 2020.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly recommended...


_Dec 9th_​*Young Bucks*​*The Hybrid2*​_Non-Title_​Dynamite #63​AEW​4.9*​


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to AJ Styles vs Sheamus on the Raw (12/14/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jeff Hardy/New Day vs Hurt Business on the Raw (12/14/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## SHIRLEY

Both WarGames matches: *YES* and 5*.

Thatcher-Ciampa was also gr8.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Best Friends/Varsity Blondes/Top Flight vs Inner Circle on the Dynamite (12/16/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Leon Ruff/Kushida vs The Way on the NXT (12/16/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Kyle O'Reilly vs Pete Dunne on the NXT (12/16/20) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly recommended...


_Jul 25th_​*Alex Zayne*​*Blake Christian*​​Homecoming 1​GCW​4.9*​

https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1dV411B7s1/?spm_id_from=333.788.videocard.3/


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Brody King vs KENTA at NJPW Strong #20 - Detonation.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## go stros

Vikingo vs Josh Alexander - Impact/AAA January 28th, 2020 - Yes and highly recommended


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Drew McIntyre vs AJ Styles vs The Miz TLC match for the WWE title at TLC.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sasha Banks vs Carmella for the Smackdown Women's title at TLC.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Roman Reigns vs Kevin Owens TLC match for the Universal title at TLC.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES!*


_Jul 26th_​*Joey Janela*​*Lio Rush*​​Homecoming 2​GCW​5*​


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Empire vs Tomoaki Honma/Hiroshi Tanahashi/Kazuchika Okada at NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Bullet Club vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Drew McIntyre/Sheamus/Keith Lee vs The Miz/John Morrison/AJ Styles Street Fight on the Raw (12/21/20) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Empire vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Juice Robinson/SHO/Kota Ibushi vs Bullet Club at NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Toa Henare/Satoshi Kojima vs Bullet Club at NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome 2021 - Day 7.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Empire vs Tomoaki Honma/Hiroshi Tanahashi/Kazuchika Okada at NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome 2021 - Day 7.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to SHO/Kota Ibushi vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome 2021 - Day 7.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch vs Killian Dain/Drake Maverick Street Fight for the NXT Tag titles on the NXT (12/23/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Velveteen Dream vs Adam Cole on the NXT (12/23/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Inner Circle vs Top Flight at Dynamite - Holiday Bash.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Young Bucks vs The Acclaimed for the AEW World Tag titles at Dynamite - Holiday Bash.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Roman Reigns vs Kevin Owens Steel Cage match for the Universal title on the Smackdown (12/25/20) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Asuka/Charlotte Flair vs Bayley/Carmella vs Sasha Banks/Bianca Belair Elimination match for the Women's Tag titles on the Smackdown (12/25/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Daniel Bryan vs Jey Uso on the Smackdown (12/25/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Raul Mendoza vs Mansoor on the 205 Live (12/25/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## SHIRLEY

*SHIRLEY's Top 10 MOTYCs 2020 *

1. 

_Jul 26th_​*Joey Janela*​*Lio Rush*​​Homecoming 2​GCW​5*​

2. 

_Jan 4th_​*Tetsuya Naito*​*Jay White*​_IWGP IC Title_​WK14: N1​NJPW​5*​
 
3. 

_Jan 4th_​*Kazuchika Okada*​*Kota Ibushi*​_IWGP HVY Title_​WK14: N1​NJPW​5*​

4. 

_Sep 24th_​*Tetsuya Naito*​*Zack Sabre Jr.*​_B Block_​G1: Day 4​NJPW​5*​

5. 

_Dec 6th_​*Women's*​*WarGames*​​TakeOver: WG​NXT​5*​

6.

_Jul 4th_​*KTB*​*Logan Stunt*​​Backyard 2​GCW​5*​

7. 

_Dec 6th_​*Men's*​*WarGames*​​TakeOver: WG​NXT​5*​
 
8. 

_Sep 23rd_​*Kota Ibushi*​*Jay White*​_A Block_​G1: Day 3​NJPW​4.9*​
 
9. 

_Jul 22nd_​*Young Bucks*​*Butcher & Blade*​_FCA_​Dynamite #42​AEW​4.9*​

10. 

_Jun 24th_​*#FTR*​*SCU*​​Dynamite #38​AEW​4.9*​


----------



## antoniomare007

*Astronauts vs Twin Towers - BJW 12/20/2020* 





Loved the dynamic of Nomura and Abe basically saying "fuck you, we are not the spunky young team anymore, we are the fucking champs" and going toe to toe with the two monsters. Shuji tried to disrespect Young Gawd by calling him "pretty boy" and refusing to even engage on a rope break, which lead to Nomura slapping the shit out of him and forcing Ishikawa to take Astronauts seriously...well, be careful what you wish for because from then on, Shuji literally tries to concuss both Abe and Nomura with vicious headbutts for the next 13 minutes. And you know, Sato already knows these kids so he tries to obliterate them from the get go.

The finish is sudden but makes complete sense as it was built up quite nicely. Match didn't disappoint, but don't watch if you are concerned about wrestler's health, this goes into demonic puro head hunting territory. It was pretty awesome.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to New Day/Jeff Hardy/Riddle vs Hurt Business on the Raw (12/28/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to The Hybrid 2 vs SCU on the AEW Dark (12/29/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Matt Hardy/Private Party vs Young Bucks/Colt Cabana on the Dynamite (12/30/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Adam Page/Dark Order vs Inner Circle on the Dynamite (12/30/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Roderick Strong vs Pete Dunne on the NXT (12/30/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Johnny Gargano vs Leon Ruff for the NXT North American title on the NXT (12/30/20) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

Alright, there's no NXT UK episode today since it's a special show that's only sharing recaps; so I'm officially FINISHED with my 2020 MOTY List featuring WWE matches, AEW matches, and NJPW matches! 

Here is my whole 2020 MOTY List:



Spoiler: My 2020 MOTY List



2020 MOTY List.docx 

10/10:
- _Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi for the IWGP Heavyweight title (Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 1)_
- Undisputed Era vs Imperium (Worlds Collide [2020])
- _Hiromu Takahashi vs Ryu Lee for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight title (The New Beginning in Osaka [2020])_
- _Shingo Takagi vs Tomohiro Ishii for the NEVER Openweight title (NJPW New Japan Road 2020 – Day 1)_
- *Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs Young Bucks for the AEW World Tag titles (AEW Revolution)*
- The Miz/John Morrison vs Robert Roode/Dolph Ziggler vs Lucha House Party vs Heavy Machinery vs New Day vs Usos Elimination Chamber match for the Smackdown Tag titles (Elimination Chamber)
- *Inner Circle vs The Elite/Matt Hardy Stadium Stampede match (Double or Nothing)*
- AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan for the Intercontinental title (Smackdown 6/12/20)
- _YOSHI-HASHI/Tomohiro Ishii/Hirooki Goto vs SHO/Toru Yano/Kazuchika Okada for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 8_
- *Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs FTR for the AEW World Tag titles (All Out)*
- Kushida vs Kyle O’Reilly vs Bronson Reed vs Timothy Thatcher vs Cameron Grimes Gauntlet Eliminator match (NXT 9/23/20)
- _Shingo Takagi vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 7)_
- _Minoru Suzuki vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 13)_
- _Shingo Takagi vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 13)_
- _Tomohiro Ishii vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 15)_
- _SANADA vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 15)_
- _Jay White vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 17)_
- _SANADA vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 19)_
- _CHAOS vs Suzuki-gun for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles (NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2020 – Day 1)_
- WALTER vs Ilja Dragunov for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK 10/29/20)
- _Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles (NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2020 – Day 7)_
- _Dangerous Tekkers vs CHAOS for the IWGP Tag titles (NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2020 – Day 8)_
- _Minoru Suzuki vs Shingo Takagi for the NEVER Openweight title (Power Struggle)_
- *FTR vs Young Bucks for the AEW World Tag titles (Full Gear)*
- _Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Dangerous Tekkers (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 4)_
- _SHO vs Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 13)_
- *Jon Moxley vs Kenny Omega for the AEW World title (Dynamite – Winter Is Coming)*
- Toni Storm/Dakota Kai/Raquel Gonzalez/Candice LeRae vs Ember Moon/Rhea Ripley/Io Shirai/Shotzi Blackheart WarGames match (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)
- Undisputed Era vs Pat McAfee/Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch/Pete Dunne WarGames match (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)
- _Hiromu Takahashi vs El Desperado (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 17)_


9.5/10:
- Pete Dunne/Matt Riddle vs Grizzled Young Veterans (NXT 1/29/20)
- _Zack Sabre Jr. vs Will Ospreay for the British Heavyweight title (RevPro High Stakes 2020)_
- _Roppongi 3K vs Ryusuke Taguchi/Rocky Romero for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles (NJPW New Japan Road 2020 – Day 1)_
- Tommaso Ciampa vs Johnny Gargano (NXT 4/8/20)
- Randy Orton vs Edge (Backlash)
- _Minoru Suzuki vs Yuji Nagata (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 2)_
- _Golden Ace vs Dangerous Tekkers for the IWGP Tag titles (NJPW Dominion in Osaka-Jo Hall)_
- _Minoru Suzuki vs Yuji Nagata (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 4)_
- _Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 2)_
- _Will Ospreay vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 3)_
- _Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 4)_
- _Tomohiro Ishii vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 5)_
- _YOSHI-HASHI vs KENTA (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 16)_
- _Tetsuya Naito vs EVIL for the IWGP Heavyweight title and for the IWGP Intercontinental title (Power Struggle)_
- _El Desperado vs Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 3)_
- Kyle O’Reilly vs Pete Dunne Ladder match (NXT 11/25/20)
- _Hiromu Takahashi vs Robbie Eagles (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 11)_
- _FinJuice vs Dangerous Tekkers (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 12)_


9/10:
- _Will Ospreay vs Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight title (Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 1)_
- _Jay White vs Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Intercontinental title (Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 1)_
- _Most Violent Players/Ryusuke Taguchi vs Bullet Club vs CHAOS vs Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon Gauntlet Tag match for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles (Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 2)_
- _Tetsuya Naito vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Intercontinental title and for the IWGP Heavyweight title (Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 2)_
- _Zack Sabre Jr. vs Will Ospreay for the British Heavyweight title (The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 2 [2020])_
- _Tetsuya Naito vs KENTA for the IWGP Heavyweight title and for the IWGP Intercontinental title (The New Beginning in Osaka [2020])_
- Adam Cole vs Tommaso Ciampa for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: Portland)
- *Pac vs Kenny Omega 30-Minute Iron Man match (Dynamite 2/26/20)*
- BroserWeights vs Undisputed Era for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 3/11/20)
- *Jon Moxley vs Jake Hager No Holds Barred match for the AEW World title (Dynamite 4/15/20)*
- Asuka vs Charlotte Flair (Raw 6/8/20)
- Keith Lee vs Johnny Gargano vs Finn Balor for the NXT North American title (NXT 6/24/20)
- _Hiromu Takahashi vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 7)_
- _Tetsuya Naito vs EVIL for the IWGP Heavyweight title and for the IWGP Intercontinental title (NJPW Dominion in Osaka-Jo Hall)_
- Johnny Gargano vs Bronson Reed vs Roderick Strong (NXT 7/22/20)
- _CHAOS vs Master Wato/Golden Ace (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 7)_
- Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole vs Finn Balor vs Tommaso Ciampa 60-Minute Iron Man match for the NXT title (NXT 9/1/20 - Super Tuesday)
- _YOSHI-HASHI/Tomohiro Ishii/Hirooki Goto vs SHO/Toru Yano/Kazuchika Okada for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles (NJPW New Japan Road 2020 – Day 10)_
- _Tomohiro Ishii vs Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 1)_
- _Jay White vs Shingo Takagi (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 1)_
- _Shingo Takagi vs Will Ospreay (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 5)_
- _SANADA vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 8)_
- Finn Balor vs Kyle O’Reilly for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver 31)
- _YOSHI-HASHI vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 10)_
- _Hiroshi Tanahashi vs KENTA (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 10)_
- _Shingo Takagi vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 11)_
- Imperium vs Ilja Dragunov/Pete Dunne (NXT UK 10/15/20)
- _Shingo Takagi vs Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 17)_
- _Will Ospreay vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 17)_
- _EVIL vs SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 18)_
- _Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Suzuki-gun (NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2020 – Day 8)_
- _Toa Henare/Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Dangerous Tekkers (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 2)_
- Io Shirai vs Rhea Ripley for the NXT Women’s title (NXT 11/18/20)
- _Tomohiro Ishii/Toru Yano vs YOSHI-HASHI/Hirooki Goto (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 4)_
- _Robbie Eagles vs SHO (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 5)_
- _BUSHI vs Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 5)_
- _Guerrillas of Destiny vs Dangerous Tekkers (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 6)_
- _CHAOS vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 8)_
- _El Desperado vs SHO (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 9)_
- Trent Seven vs A-Kid British Rounds match (NXT UK 11/26/20)
- _Toa Henare/Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 14)_
- _Hiromu Takahashi vs Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 15)_
- Kyle O’Reilly vs Pete Dunne (NXT 12/16/20)

8.5/10:
- _Los Ingobernables de Japon vs CHAOS (New Year Dash!! [2020])_
- Pete Dunne/Matt Riddle vs Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster (NXT 1/15/20)
- Moustache Mountain vs DIY (Worlds Collide [2020])
- _Taichi vs Kazuchika Okada (The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 2 [2020])_
- _Roppongi 3K vs Suzuki-gun for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles (The New Beginning in Osaka [2020])_
- _Jon Moxley vs Minoru Suzuki for the IWGP United States title (The New Beginning in Osaka [2020])_
- Undisputed Era vs BroserWeights for the NXT Tag titles (NXT TakeOver: Portland)
- _CHAOS/Kota Ibushi/Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Yuji Nagata/TenKoji/Manabu Nakanishi (NJPW Manabu Nakanishi Retirement Event)_
- *Kenny Omega vs Sammy Guevara for the AAA Mega title (Dynamite 3/25/20)*
- Matt Riddle/Timothy Thatcher vs Undisputed Era for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 4/15/20)
- Charlotte Flair vs Rhea Ripley vs Io Shirai for the NXT Women’s title (NXT TakeOver: In Your House)
- _SHO vs Shingo Takagi (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 3)_
- _Hiromu Takahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 8)_
- *Orange Cassidy vs Chris Jericho (Fyter Fest Night 2)*
- _EVIL vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 9)_
- _Shingo Takagi vs SHO for the NEVER Openweight title (NJPW Dominion in Osaka-Jo Hall)_
- _EVIL vs Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Heavyweight title and for the IWGP Intercontinental title (NJPW Sengoku Lord in Nagoya 2020)_
- _Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 5)_
- _Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Bullet Club (NJPW New Japan Road 2020 – Day 6)_
- *Jon Moxley vs MJF for the AEW World title (All Out)*
- _Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Master Wato/Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW New Japan Road 2020 – Day 7)_
- Finn Balor vs Adam Cole for the NXT title (NXT 9/8/20 - Super Tuesday)
- _Tomoaki Honma/Yuji Nagata/Golden Ace vs Suzuki-gun (NJPW New Japan Road 2020 – Day 9(_
- _Kota Ibushi vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 1)_
- _Hirooki Goto vs KENTA (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 2)_
- _Jay White vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 3)_
- _Taichi vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 9)_
- _Will Ospreay vs Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 11)_
- *Brodie Lee vs Cody Rhodes Dog Collar match for the TNT title (Dynamite 10/7/20)*
- _Juice Robinson vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 12)_
- _Jay White vs Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 15)_
- _Taichi vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 17)_
- Kushida vs Velveteen Dream vs Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 10/21/20)
- Bayley vs Sasha Banks Hell in a Cell match for the Smackdown Women’s title (Hell in a Cell)
- Damian Priest vs Johnny Gargano Devil’s Playground match for the NXT North American title (NXT – Halloween Havoc)
- _Hiroshi Tanahashi vs KENTA (Power Struggle)_
- *Matt Hardy vs Sammy Guevara Elite Deletion match (Full Gear)*
- *Jon Moxley vs Eddie Kingston I Quit match for the AEW World title (Full Gear)*
- Tony Nese vs Ariya Daivari vs Ashante Adonis vs Curt Stallion vs August Grey (205 Live 11/13/20)
- Randy Orton vs Drew McIntyre for the WWE title (Raw 11/16/20)
- Riddle vs Sheamus (Raw 11/23/20)
- _Robbie Eagles vs Taiji Ishimori (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 9)_
- _CHAOS vs Toa Henare/Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 12)_
- _El Desperado vs Taiji Ishimori (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 13)_
- _Yuya Uemura vs SHO (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 15)_
- _Guerrillas of Destiny vs FinJuice (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 17)_
- _Juice Robinson/SHO/Kota Ibushi vs Bullet Club (NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome 2021 – Day 6)_
- Roman Reigns vs Kevin Owens Steel Cage match for the Universal title (12/25/20)

8/10:

- _Jay White vs Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 2)_
- Tyler Bate vs Jordan Devlin (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool II)
- Gallus vs Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster vs Grizzled Young Veterans vs Imperium Ladder match for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool II)
- WALTER vs Joe Coffey for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool II)
- Pete Dunne/Matt Riddle vs Imperium (NXT 1/22/20)
- Roderick Strong vs Keith Lee for the NXT North American title (NXT 1/22/20)
- _EVIL vs Tomohiro Ishii (The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 1 [2020])_
- _Hirooki Goto vs Shingo Takagi for the NEVER Openweight title (The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 1 [2020])_
- _Suzuki-gun vs Roppongi 3K/Ryusuke Taguchi/Jon Moxley (The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 2 [2020])_
- *Butcher & Blade/Lucha Bros vs The Elite (Dynamite 2/5/20)*
- Undisputed Era vs BroserWeights/Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 2/5/20)
- _Jay White vs SANADA (The New Beginning in Osaka [2020])_
- Johnny Gargano vs Finn Balor (NXT TakeOver: Portland)
- _CHAOS vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Tiger Hattori Retirement Event)_
- *Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs Lucha Bros for the AEW World Tag titles (Dynamite 2/19/20)*
- New Day vs Heavy Machinery vs Lucha House Party vs Usos vs The Miz/John Morrison vs Dolph Ziggler/Robert Roode Gauntlet match (Smackdown 3/6/20)
- AJ Styles vs Aleister Black No DQ match (Elimination Chamber)
- Seth Rollins/Murphy/AOP vs Viking Raiders/Street Profits (Raw 3/9/20)
- Andrade/Angel Garza vs Ricochet/Cedric Alexander (Raw 3/23/20)
- *Sammy Guevara/Shawn Spears vs Darby Allin/Cody Rhodes (Dynamite 4/1/20)*
- Keith Lee vs Damian Priest vs Dominik Dijakovic for the NXT North American title (NXT 4/1/20)
- Rhea Ripley vs Charlotte Flair for the NXT Women’s title (Wrestlemania 36 Part 2)
- Aleister Black vs Apollo Crews (Raw 4/6/20)
- Io Shirai vs Tegan Nox vs Chelsea Green vs Mia Yim vs Dakota Kai vs Candice LeRae Ladder match (NXT 4/8/20)
- *Le Sex Gods vs Kenny Omega/Matt Hardy Street Fight (Dynamite 5/6/20)*
- New Day/Lucha House Party vs Forgotten Sons/The Miz/John Morrison (Smackdown 5/8/20)
- *Frankie Kazarian vs Scorpio Sky vs Kip Sabian vs Darby Allin vs Orange Cassidy vs Colt Cabana vs Joey Janela vs Luchasaurus vs Brian Cage Casino Ladder match (Double or Nothing)*
- *MJF vs Jungle Boy (Double or Nothing)*
- Timothy Thatcher vs Matt Riddle Fight Pit (NXT 5/27/20)
- Seth Rollins vs Aleister Black (Raw 6/1/20)
- Keith Lee vs Johnny Gargano for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver: In Your House)
- _Suzuki-gun vs Yuya Uemura/Yuji Nagata/Kota Ibushi/Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 1)_
- _Hiromu Takahashi vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 1)_
- _YOSHI-HASHI vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 4)_
- _Yuji Nagata vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 5)_
- Tegan Nox vs Dakota Kai vs Mia Yim vs Candice LeRae Elimination match (NXT: The Great American Bash Night 1)
- *Lucha Bros/Butcher & Blade vs FTR/Young Bucks (Fyter Fest Night 2)*
- _CHAOS vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 9)_
- *Jurassic Express vs The Elite (Fight for the Fallen)*
- Io Shirai vs Tegan Nox for the NXT Women’s title (NXT 7/15/20)
- AJ Styles vs Matt Riddle for the Intercontinental title (Smackdown 7/17/20)
- _Master Wato/Hiroyoshi Tenzan/Yuji Nagata/Golden Ace vs Suzuki-gun (NJPW Sengoku Lord in Nagoya 2020)_
- _Shingo Takagi vs El Desperado for the NEVER Openweight title (NJPW Sengoku Lord in Nagoya 2020)_
- _Suzuki-gun vs Yuya Uemura/Yuji Nagata (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 1)_
- _Suzuki-gun vs Yuya Uemura/Yuji Nagata (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 2)_
- Asuka vs Sasha Banks for the Raw Women’s title (Raw 7/27/20)
- *The Elite/FTR vs Dark Order/Colt Cabana (Dynamite 8/5/20)*
- Damian Priest vs Johnny Gargano vs Bronson Reed vs Cameron Grimes vs Velveteen Dream Ladder match for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver: XXX)
- Keith Lee vs Karrion Kross for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: XXX)
- _SANADA vs Sho Submission match (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 12)_
- *Young Bucks vs Natural Nightmares vs Best Friends vs FTR Gauntlet match (Dynamite 8/27/20)*
- _Shingo Takagi vs Minoru Suzuki for the NEVER Openweight title (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 in Jingu)_
- *SCU/Private Party vs Jurassic Express/Young Bucks (Dynamite 9/2/20*
- Matt Riddle vs Baron Corbin vs Sheamus vs Jey Uso (Smackdown 9/4/20)
- *Jurassic Express vs Young Bucks (All Out)*
- *Hikaru Shida vs Thunder Rosa for the AEW Women’s World title (All Out)*
- _Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima/Golden Ace vs Suzuki-gun (NJPW New Japan Road 2020 – Day 7)_
- _Suzuki-gun vs Bullet Club (NJPW New Japan Road 2020 – Day 7)_
-_Gabriel Kidd/SHO/Toru Yano/Kazuchika Okada vs Yuya Uemura/YOSHI-HASHI/Tomohiro Ishii/Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Road 2020 – Day 9)_
- _Master Wato/Ryusuke Taguchi vs Bullet Club (NJPW New Japan Road 2020 – Day 9)_
- _Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW New Japan Road 2020 – Day 9)_
- _Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Suzuki-gun for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles (NJPW New Japan Road 2020 – Day 10)_
- *Proud and Powerful vs Best Friends Parking Lot Fight (Dynamite 9/16/20)*
- _YOSHI-HASHI vs Juice Robinson (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 2_
- _EVIL vs YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 4)_
- _Hirooki Goto vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 6)_
- _Jay White vs Will Ospreay (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 7)_
- _YOSHI-HASHI vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 8)_
- _Minoru Suzuki vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 8)_
- _EVIL vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 12)_
- _Jeff Cobb vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 13)_
- _YOSHI-HASHI vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 14)_
- _EVIL vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 14)_
- *FTR vs Best Friends for the AEW World Tag titles (Dynamite 10/14/20)*
- *Cody Rhodes vs Orange Cassidy for the TNT title (Dynamite 10/14/20)*
- _KENTA vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 18)_
- _Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Suzuki-gun (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 19)_
- _Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Suzuki-gun (NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2020 – Day 1)_
- Drew McIntyre vs Randy Orton Hell in a Cell match for the WWE title (Hell in a Cell)
- *Penta El Zero M vs Kenny Omega (Dynamite 10/28/20)* 
- *Kenny Omega vs Adam Page (Full Gear)*
- _Hiromu Takahashi vs Taiji Ishimori (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 1)_
- _DOUKI vs SHO (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 3)_
- AJ Styles/Riddle/Keith Lee/Braun Strowman/Sheamus vs Jey Uso/Kevin Owens/Otis/Seth Rollins/Baron Corbin Elimination match (Survivor Series)
- _DOUKI vs Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 7)_
- _SHO vs Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 7)_
- Timothy Thatcher vs Kushida (NXT 11/25/20)
- _Los Ingobernables de Japon vs FinJuice (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 10)_
- _DOUKI vs El Desperado (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 11)_
- _Guerrillas of Destiny vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 12)_
- _Yuya Uemura vs DOUKI (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 13)_
- _El Desperado vs Robbie Eagles (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 15)_
- _CHAOS vs FinJuice (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 16)_
- Leon Ruff vs Damian Priest vs Johnny Gargano for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)
- Roman Reigns vs Kevin Owens TLC match for the Universal title (TLC)
- _Bullet Club vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome 2021 – Day 5)_
- Drew McIntyre/Sheamus/Keith Lee vs The Miz/John Morrison/AJ Styles Street Fight (Raw 12/21/20)
- _Empire vs Tomoaki Honma/Hiroshi Tanahashi/Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome 2021 – Day 7)_
- _SHO/Kota Ibushi vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome 2021 – Day 7)_
- *Young Bucks vs The Acclaimed for the AEW World Tag titles (Dynamite – Holiday Bash)*



7.5/10:


*Lucha Bros/Pac vs The Elite (Dynamite 1/1/20)*
Alexander Wolfe vs Ilja Dragunov No DQ match (NXT UK 1/2/20)
- _Lance Archer vs Jon Moxley Texas Deathmatch for the IWGP United States title (Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 1)_
- _Ryu Lee/Hiromu Takahashi vs Naoki Sano/Jushin Thunder Liger (Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 2)_
- _KENTA vs Hirooki Goto for the NEVER Openweight title (Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 2)_
- _Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Chris Jericho (Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 2)_
- Damian Priest vs Dominik Dijakovic vs Cameron Grimes vs Keith Lee (NXT 1/8/20)
- *Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs Proud and Powerful vs Best Friends vs Young Bucks (Dynamite 1/15/20)*
- *SCU vs Adam Page/Kenny Omega for the AEW World Tag titles (Dynamite 1/22/20)*
- Angel Garza vs Isaiah Scott vs Jordan Devlin vs Travis Banks for the NXT Cruiserweight title (Worlds Collide [2020])
- Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan Strap match for the Universal title (Royal Rumble)
- _Suzuki-gun vs Kazuchika Okada/Jon Moxley (The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 1 [2020])_
- Kevin Owens/Viking Raiders vs Buddy Murphy/AOP Elimination match (Raw 2/3/20)
- *Kip Sabian/Penelope Ford vs Kenny Omega/Riho (AEW Dark 2/4/20)*
- Jordan Devlin vs Tyler Breeze (NXT 2/5/20)
- Becky Lynch vs Asuka for the Raw Women’s title (Raw 2/10/20)
- Kevin Owens/Viking Raiders/Samoa Joe vs Seth Rollins/Murphy/AOP (Raw 2/10/20)
- Keith Lee vs Dominik Dijakovic for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver: Portland)
- *Tag Team Battle Royal (Dynamite 2/19/20)*
- Jordan Devlin vs Lio Rush for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT 2/19/20)
- _CHAOS vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Manabu Nakanishi Retirement Event)_
- *MJF vs Cody Rhodes (AEW Revolution)*
- *Chris Jericho vs Jon Moxley for the AEW World title (AEW Revolution)*
- Rey Mysterio/Humberto Carrillo vs Andrade/Angel Garza (Raw 3/2/20)
- Daniel Bryan vs Drew Gulak (Elimination Chamber)
- *Best Friends vs Lucha Bros (Dynamite 3/18/20)*
- *Inner Circle vs The Elite (Dynamite 3/18/20)*
- *Trent Beretta vs Kenny Omega (Dynamite 4/1/20)*
- 20-Man Battle Royal match (NXT UK 4/2/20)
- Edge vs Randy Orton Last Man Standing match (Wrestlemania 36 Part 2)
- *Shawn Spears vs Cody Rhodes (Dynamite 4/8/20)*
- Cesaro vs Daniel Bryan (Smackdown 4/17/20)
- Rey Mysterio/Aleister Black/Apollo Crews vs Andrade/Angel Garza/Austin Theory (Raw 4/27/20)
- *Darby Allin vs Cody Rhodes (Dynamite 4/29/20)*
- *Lance Archer vs Dustin Rhodes (Dynamite 4/29/20)*
- Drew McIntyre vs Seth Rollins for the WWE title (Money in the Bank)
- Lacey Evans vs Nia Jax vs Carmella vs Shayna Baszler vs Dana Brooke vs Asuka Money in the Bank match for the Raw Women’s title (Money in the Bank)
- AJ Styles vs Otis vs Aleister Black vs Baron Corbin vs Rey Mysterio vs Daniel Bryan Money in the Bank match (Money in the Bank)
- *Proud and Powerful vs Kenny Omega/Matt Hardy (Dynamite 5/13/20)*
- Timothy Thatcher vs Matt Riddle (NXT 5/13/20)
- *Sammy Guevara vs Matt Hardy (Dynamite 5/20/20)*
- *Lance Archer vs Cody Rhodes for the AEW TNT title (Double or Nothing)*
- *Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs Kip Sabian/Jimmy Havoc for the AEW World Tag titles (Dynamite 6/3/20)*
- Andrade vs Angel Garza vs Kevin Owens (Raw 6/8/20)
- _Suzuki-gun vs Togi Makabe/Yuji Nagata/Kota Ibushi/Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Together Project Special)_
- *Superbad Squad vs Young Bucks (Dynamite 6/17/20)*
- *Le Sex Gods vs Best Friends (Dynamite 6/17/20)*
- _Zack Sabre Jr. vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 3)_
- _Taichi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 3)_
- _EVIL vs Satoshi Kojima (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 4)_
- _Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 5)_
- _Suzuki-gun vs Kota Ibushi/Ryusuke Taguchi/Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 5)_
- *SCU vs FTR (Dynamite 6/24/20)*
- Isaiah Scott vs Tony Nese (205 Live 6/26/20)
- _SANADA vs SHO (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 6)_
- _Taichi vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 6)_
- *Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs Best Friends for the AEW World Tag titles (Fyter Fest Night 1)*
- _Taichi vs SANADA (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 7)_
- _Suzuki-gun vs Gabriel Kidd/Yuji Nagata/Kota Ibushi/Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 8_
- _CHAOS vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 8)_
- Matt Riddle vs John Morrison (Smackdown 7/3/20)
- Bayley vs Asuka (Raw 7/6/20)
- Keith Lee vs Adam Cole for the NXT North American title and for the NXT title (NXT 7/8/20)
- Sasha Banks/Bayley vs Kabuki Warriors for the Women’s Tag titles (Raw 7/13/20)
- *Jon Moxley vs Brian Cage for the AEW World title (Fight for the Fallen)*
- Asuka vs Sasha Banks for the Raw Women’s title (The Horror Show at Extreme Rules)
- *Young Bucks vs Butcher & Blade Falls Count Anywhere match (Dynamite 7/22/20)*
- *Jurassic Express vs Inner Circle (Dynamite 7/22/20)*
- _Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Bullet Club (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 1_
- _Gabriel Kidd/CHAOS vs Satoshi Kojima/Ryusuke Taguchi/Togi Makabe (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 2_
- Viking Raiders vs Cedric Alexander/Ricochet vs Andrade/Angel Garza (Raw 7/27/20)
- *Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs Dark Order for the AEW World Tag titles (Dynamite 7/29/20)*
- _Yuya Uemura/Master Wato/Hiroyoshi Tenzan/Golden Ace vs Suzuki-gun (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 4)_
- *Jon Moxley vs Darby Allin for the AEW World title (Dynamite 8/5/20)*
- _Master Wato/Golden Ace vs Suzuki-gun (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 6)_
- _Suzuki-gun vs Ryusuke Taguchi/Tenkoji (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 7)_
- _Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 8_
- Asuka vs Bayley (Raw 8/10/20)
- *Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs Jurassic Express for the AEW World Tag titles (Dynamite 8/12/20)*
- Finn Balor vs Timothy Thatcher (NXT TakeOver: XXX)
- Io Shirai vs Dakota Kai for the NXT Women’s title (NXT TakeOver: XXX)
- Seth Rollins vs Dominik Mysterio Street Fight (Summerslam)
- Drew McIntyre vs Randy Orton for the WWE title (Summerslam)
- _Bullet Club vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 12_
- Santos Escobar vs Isaiah Scott for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT 8/26/20)
- _Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 13)_
- _Misterioso Jr./Blake Christian/Barrett Brown/Adrian Quest vs Clark Connors/TJP/Karl Fredericks/ACH (NJPW Strong #4 – Road to Fighting Spirit Unleashed)_
- _Hiromu Takahashi vs Taiji Ishimori for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight title (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 in Jingu)_
- _Dangerous Tekkers vs Golden Ace for the IWGP Tag titles (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 in Jingu)_
- _EVIL vs Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Heavyweight title and for the IWGP Intercontinental title (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 in Jingu_
- _Gabriel Kidd/SHO/Toru Yano/Kazuchika Okada vs Yuya Uemura/YOSHI-HASHI/Tomohiro Ishii/Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Road 2020 – Day 6)_
- _Tomoaki Honma/Yuji Nagata/Golden Ace vs Suzuki-gun (NJPW New Japan Road 2020 – Day 6)_
- *Dark Order/Colt Cabana vs Natural Nightmares/Scorpio Sky/Matt Cardona (All Out)*
- _Yota Tsuji/Sho/Toru Yano/Kazuchika Okada vs Gabriel Kidd/YOSHI-HASHI/Tomohiro Ishii/Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Road 2020 – Day 7)_
- _Master Wato/Ryusuke Taguchi/Golden Ace vs Suzuki-gun (NJPW New Japan Road 2020 – Day 10)_
- *Jurassic Express vs FTR (Dynamite 9/16/20)*
- Shotzi Blackheart vs Io Shirai (NXT 9/16/20)
- Breezango vs Imperium for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 9/16/20)
- Noam Dar vs Ilja Dragunov (NXT UK 9/17/20)
- _EVIL vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 2)_
- _Juice Robinson vs KENTA (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 4)_
- _Jay White vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 5)_
- Jeff Hardy vs AJ Styles vs Sami Zayn Ladder match for the Intercontinental title (Clash of Champions)
- _SANADA vs YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 6)_
- _Zack Sabre Jr. vs KENTA (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 6)_
- _Taichi vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 7)_
- *FTR vs SCU for the AEW World Tag titles (Dynamite 9/30/20)*
- Damian Priest vs Johnny Gargano for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver 31)
- Io Shirai vs Candice LeRae for the NXT Women’s title (NXT TakeOver 31)
- _Will Ospreay vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 9)_
- _Yuya Uemura vs Yota Tsuji (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 10)_
- _SANADA vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 10)_
- _EVIL vs Juice Robinson (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 10)_
- _Yujiro Takahashi vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 11)_
- *FTR vs The Hybrid 2 for the AEW World Tag titles (Dynamite 10/7/20)*
- _YOSHI-HASHI vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 12)_
- _Taichi vs Will Ospreay (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 13)_
- _Hirooki Goto vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 14)_
- Seth Rollins vs Jeff Hardy vs AJ Styles (Raw 10/12/20)
- _Taichi vs Shingo Takagi (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 15)_
- _Juice Robinson vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 16)_
- New Day vs Sheamus/Cesaro/Shinsuke Nakamura (Smackdown 10/16/20) 
- _Empire vs CHAOS (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 19)_ 
- *Butcher & Blade vs Private Party vs Dark Order vs Young Bucks (Dynamite 10/21/20)* 
- Kevin Owens/Daniel Bryan/Street Profits vs Dolph Ziggler/Robert Roode/Cesaro/Shinsuke Nakamura (Smackdown 10/23/20)
- Seth Rollins vs Murphy (Smackdown 10/23/20)
- _Rocky Romero vs Jay White (NJPW Strong #12 – NEVER)_
- Rhea Ripley vs Raquel Gonzalez (NXT – Halloween Havoc)
- _Empire vs Gabriel Kidd/Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2020 – Day 7)_
- _Bullet Club vs Tomoaki Honma/Hiroshi Tanahashi/Kota Ibushi (NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2020 – Day 8)_
- Ember Moon vs Dakota Kai (NXT 11/4/20)
- Noam Dar vs A-Kid British Rounds match (NXT UK 11/5/20)
- Sasha Banks vs Bayley for the Smackdown Women’s title (Smackdown 11/6/20)
- _Zack Sabre Jr. Vs Toru Yano No Corner Pads match (Power Struggle)_
- _Jay White vs Kota Ibushi (Power Struggle)_
- Cody Rhodes vs Darby Allin for the TNT title (Full Gear)
- MJF vs Chris Jericho (Full Gear)
- *Rey Fenix vs Penta El Zero Miedo (Dynamite 11/11/20)*
- Santos Escobar vs Jake Atlas for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT 11/11/20)
- _Guerrillas of Destiny vs FinJuice (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 1)_
- New Day vs Hurt Business for the Raw Tag titles (Raw 11/16/20)
- _Empire vs CHAOS (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 2)_
- _CHAOS vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 2)_
- _Yuya Uemura vs BUSHI (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 3)_
- *Serena Deeb vs Thunder Rosa for the NWA World Women’s title (Dynamite 11/18/20)*
- _Yota Tsuji/Yuji Nagata vs Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 4)_
- _Yuya Uemura vs El Desperado (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 5)_
- _DOUKI vs Taiji Ishimori (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 5)_
- Daniel Bryan vs Jey Uso (Smackdown 11/20/20) 
- _Empire vs FinJuice (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 6)_
- Asuka vs Sasha Banks (Survivor Series)
- Nia Jax/Shayna Baszler/Lacey Evans/Peyton Royce/Lana vs Bayley/Bianca Belair/Ruby Riott/Liv Morgan/Natalya Elimination match (Survivor Series)
- Roman Reigns vs Drew McIntyre (Survivor Series)
- _El Desperado vs Master Wato (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 7)_
- _Bullet Club vs Toa Henare/Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 8)_
- _Empire vs Dangerous Tekkers (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 8)_
- _BUSHI vs Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 9)_
- _Team Filthy vs Rocky Romero/PJ Black/Fred Rosser/Jeff Cobb (NJPW Strong #17 – Road to Detonation)_
- _Empire vs CHAOS (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 10)_
- _Bullet Club vs Dangerous Tekkers (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 10)_
- _Guerrillas of Destiny vs CHAOS (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 10)_
- _Gabriel Kidd/Yuji Nagata vs Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 11)_
- _Yuya Uemura vs Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 11)_
- _Master Wato vs SHO (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 11)_
- _BUSHI vs Taiji Ishimori (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 11)_
- Keith Lee vs AJ Styles vs Riddle (Raw 11/30/20)
- *Dark Order vs Sonny Kiss/Joey Janela vs Jurassic Express (AEW Dark 12/1/20)*
- _Robbie Eagles vs Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 13)_
- The Hunt vs Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster (NXT UK 12/3/20) 
- _CHAOS vs FinJuice (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 14)_
- _Empire vs Guerrillas of Destiny (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 14)_
- Daniel Bryan/Rey Mysterio/Big E vs Dolph Ziggler/Shinsuke Nakamura/Sami Zayn (Smackdown 12/4/20)
- _Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima/Kota Ibushi vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 15)_
- _Master Wato vs Taiji Ishimori (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 15)_
- _Empire vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 16)_
- _SHO vs Taiji Ishimori (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 16)_
- _CHAOS vs Dangerous Tekkers (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 16)_
- Tommaso Ciampa vs Timothy Thatcher (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)
- *The Hybrid 2 vs Young Bucks (12/9/20)*
- _Empire vs Toa Henare/Hiroshi Tanahashi/Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 17)_
- _Bullet Club vs Kevin Knight/Ren Narita (NJPW Super J-Cup 2020)_
- _ACH vs El Phantasmo (NJPW Super J-Cup 2020)_
- Drew McIntyre vs AJ Styles vs The Miz TLC match for the WWE title (TLC)
- _Empire vs Tomoaki Honma/Hiroshi Tanahashi/Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome 2021 – Day 5)_
- _Bullet Club vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome 2021 – Day 6)_
- _Toa Henare/Satoshi Kojima vs Bullet Club (NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome 2021 – Day 7)_
- Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch vs Killian Dain/Drake Maverick Street Fight for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 12/23/20)
- Asuka/Charlotte Flair vs Bayley/Carmella vs Sasha Banks/Bianca Belair Elimination match for the Women’s Tag titles (Smackdown 12/25/20)
- *Matt Hardy/Private Party vs Young Bucks/Colt Cabana (Dynamite 12/30/20)*
- *Adam Page/Dark Order vs Inner Circle (Dynamite 12/30/20)*
- Johnny Gargano vs Leon Ruff for the NXT North American title (NXT 12/30/20)

7/10 (the “higher/stronger” 7’s):

- *Darby Allin vs Cody Rhodes (Dynamite 1/1/20)*
- _Guerrillas of Destiny vs FinJuice for the IWGP Tag titles (Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 1)_
- _Bullet Club vs Roppongi 3K for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles (Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 2_
- _Zack Sabre Jr. vs Sanada for the British Heavyweight title (Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 2)_
- _Jon Moxley vs Juice Robinson for the IWGP United States title (Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 2)_
- Viking Raiders vs Street Profits vs O.C for the Raw Tag titles (Raw 1/6/20)
- Rhea Ripley/Toni Storm/Candice LeRae vs Kay Lee Ray/Io Shirai/Bianca Belair (NXT 1/8/20)
- Tyler Breeze vs Isaiah Scott vs Lio Rush (NXT 1/15/20)
- *Pac vs Jon Moxley (Dynamite 1/22/20)*
- Usos/Roman Reigns vs Baron Corbin/Dolph Ziggler/Robert Roode (Smackdown 1/24/20)
- Becky Lynch vs Asuka for the Raw Women’s title (Royal Rumble)
- _Robbie Eagles/Ryu Lee vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 1 [2020])_
- _Bullet Club vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 2 [2020])_
- Tony Nese vs Lio Rush vs Jordan Devlin (205 Live 2/7/20)
- _Suzuki-gun vs CHAOS (The New Beginning in Osaka [2020])_
- *Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs SCU for the AEW World Tag titles (Dynamite 2/12/20)*
- Johnny Gargano vs Cameron Grimes (NXT 2/12/20)
- Adam Cole vs Kushida (NXT 2/12/20)
- BroserWeights vs Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch (NXT 2/19/20)
- Velveteen Dream vs Roderick Strong (NXT 2/19/20)
- _Guerrillas of Destiny vs Kota Ibushi/Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Tag titles (NJPW New Japan Road 2020 Day 2)_
- Tegan Nox vs Dakota Kai Steel Cage match (NXT 3/4/20)
- Velveteen Dream vs Roderick Strong Steel Cage match (NXT 3/4/20)
- Street Profits vs Seth Rollins/Murphy for the Raw Tag titles (Elimination Chamber)
- *Joey Janela/Private Party vs Death Triangle (Dynamite 3/11/20)*
- Tony Nese/Mike Kanellis/Brian Kendrick/Ariya Daivari/Jack Gallagher vs Isaiah Scott/Tyler Breeze/Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch/Kushida Elimination match (205 Live 3/13/20)
- Jordan Devlin vs Travis Banks for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT UK 3/26/20)
- John Morrison vs Kofi Kingston vs Jimmy Uso Ladder match for the Smackdown Tag titles (Wrestlemania 36 Part 1)
- AJ Styles vs Undertaker Boneyard match (Wrestlemania 36 Part 1)
- *Best Friends vs Kenny Omega/Michael Nakazawa (Dynamite 4/8/20)*
- Asuka vs Ruby Riott (Raw 4/13/20)
- *Jimmy Havoc/Kip Sabian vs Best Friends No DQ match (Dynamite 4/29/20)*
- Keith Lee vs Damian Priest for the NXT North American title (NXT 4/29/20)
- Adam Cole vs Velveteen Dream for the NXT title (NXT 5/6/20)
- *Penelope Ford vs Kris Statlander vs Britt Baker vs Hikaru Shida (Dynamite 5/13/20)*
- Daniel Bryan vs Drew Gulak (Smackdown 5/15/20)
- *Private Party vs Best Friends (Double or Nothing)*
- *Nyla Rose vs Hikaru Shida No DQ and No Countout match for the AEW Women’s World title*
- Drake Maverick vs Kushida vs Jake Atlas (NXT 5/27/20)
- Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus (Smackdown 5/29/20)
- Charlotte Flair vs Asuka (Raw 6/1/20)
- Undisputed Era vs Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch vs Breezango (NXT 6/3/20)
- El Hijo de Fantasma vs Drake Maverick for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT 6/3/20)
- Alexa Bliss/Nikki Cross vs Sasha Banks/Bayley for the Women’s Tag titles (Smackdown 6/5/20)
- Damian Priest vs Finn Balor (NXT TakeOver: In Your House)
- _Roppongi 3K/Kazuchika Okada vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Together Project Special)_
- _Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Chaos (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 2)_
- *Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs Natural Nightmares for the AEW World Tag titles (Dynamite 6/17/20)*
- _BUSHI vs YOH (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 4)_
- _Yujiro Takahashi vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 4)_
- Drew McIntyre/Asuka vs Dolph Ziggler/Sasha Banks (Raw 6/29/20)
- _Yota Tsuji/CHAOS vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 6)_
- _EVIL vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 6)_
- *MJF/Wardlow vs Jurassic Express (Fyter Fest Night 1)*
- *Hikaru Shida vs Penelope Ford for the AEW Women’s World title (Fyter Fest Night 1)*
- Timothy Thatcher vs Oney Lorcan (NXT: The Great American Bash Night 1)
- Roderick Strong vs Dexter Lumis Strap match (NXT: The Great American Bash Night 1)
- Sasha Banks vs Io Shirai (NXT: The Great American Bash Night 1)
- _Taiji Ishimori vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 7)_
- _EVIL vs SANADA (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 8)_
- *Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs Private Party for the AEW World Tag titles (Fyter Fest Night 2)*
- Candice LeRae vs Mia Yim (NXT: The Great American Bash Night 2)
- Isaiah Scott vs Johnny Gargano (NXT: The Great American Bash Night 2)
- _Suzuki-gun vs Rysuke Taguchi/Yuji Nagata/Hiroshi Tanahashi/Kota Ibushi (NJPW New Japan Cup 2020 – Day 9)_
- *Lucha Bros vs FTR (Fight for the Fallen)*
- Seth Rollins vs Rey Mysterio Eye for an Eye match (The Horror Show at Extreme Rules)
- Drew McIntyre vs Dolph Ziggler Extreme Rules match for the WWE title (The Horror Show at Extreme Rules)
- _CHAOS vs Gabriel Kidd/Ryusuke Taguchi/Great Bash Heel (NJPW New Japan Road 2020)_
- _Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW New Japan Road 2020)_
- _Master Wato/Yuji Nagata/Golden Ace vs Suzuki-gun (NJPW New Japan Road 2020)_
- _Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Bullet Club (NJPW New Japan Road 2020_
- Timothy Thatcher vs Oney Lorcan (NXT 7/22/20)
- Lince Dorado vs Gran Metalik vs Chad Gable vs Drew Gulak (Smackdown 7/24/20)
- _Gabriel Kidd/CHAOS vs Satoshi Kojima/Ryusuke Taguchi/Togi Makabe (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 1)_
- _Master Wato/Hiroyoshi Tenzan/Golden Ace vs Suzuki-gun (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 1)_
- _Master Wato/Hiroyoshi Tenzan/Golden Ace vs Suzuki-gun (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 2)_
- Drew McIntyre vs Dolph Ziggler Extreme Rules match (Raw 7/27/20)
- Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong (NXT 7/29/20)
- Dexter Lumis vs Timothy Thatcher vs Finn Balor (NXT 7/29/20)
- _CHAOS vs Gabriel Kidd/Yota Tsuji/Ryusuke Taguchi/Satoshi Kojima (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 4)_
- _Tomoaki Honma/Togi Makabe vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 4)_
- Big E vs The Miz (Smackdown 7/31/20)
- Tony Nese/Isaiah Scott vs Legado Del Fantasma (205 Live 7/31/20)
- Rhea Ripley vs Dakota Kai (NXT 8/5/20)
- Damian Priest vs Oney Lorcan vs Ridge Holland (NXT 8/5/20)
- _CHAOS vs Satoshi Kojima/Great Bash Heel (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 5)_
- _Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Bullet Club (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 6)_
- _CHAOS vs Great Bash Heel/Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 6)_
- _Great Bash Heel/Yuji Nagata vs Suzuki-gun (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 7)_
- _Los Ingobernables de Japon vs CHAOS (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 7_
- _Ryusuke Taguchi/Yuji Nagata/Satoshi Kojima vs Yota Tsuji/Great Bash Heel (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 8)_
- _Master Wato/Hiroyoshi Tenzan/Golden Ace vs Suzuki-gun (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 8_
- *Young Bucks vs Dark Order (Dynamite 8/12/20)*
- *Orange Cassidy vs Chris Jericho (Dynamite 8/12/20)*
- *The Initiative vs The Hybrid 2 (AEW Dark 8/18/20)*
- *Butcher & Blade/Lucha Bros vs SCU/Private Party (AEW Dark 8/18/20)*
- Finn Balor vs Velveteen Dream (NXT 8/19/20)
- *Dark Order vs The Elite (Dynamite 8/22/20)*
- Sasha Banks vs Asuka for the Raw Women’s title (Summerslam)
- _Yuya Uemura/Yota Tsuji/Yuji Nagata vs CHAOS (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 12_
- _El Desperado vs Satoshi Kojima No Finisher match (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 12_
- Imperium vs Breezango for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 8/26/20)
- _Tomoaki Honma/Yuji Nagata/Satoshi Kojima vs CHAOS (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 13_
- Seth Rollins/Murphy vs Rey Mysterio/Dominik Mysterio (Payback)
- Legado del Fantasma vs Breezango/Isaiah Scott Street Fight (NXT 9/1/20 - Super Tuesday)
- Nia Jax/Shayna Baszler vs Sasha Banks/Bayley for the Women’s Tag titles (Smackdown 9/4/20)
- _Suzuki-gun vs Master Wato/Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW New Japan Road 2020 – Day 6)_
- *21-Man Casino Battle Royale (All Out)*
- *Orange Cassidy vs Chris Jericho Mimosa Mayhem match (All Out)*
- *Brodie Lee vs Dustin Rhodes for the TNT title (Dynamite 9/9/20)*
- *Frankie Kazarian vs Adam Page (Dynamite 9/16/20)*
- *Private Party vs Inner Circle (Dynamite 9/16/20)*
- Damian Priest vs Timothy Thatcher for the NXT North American title (NXT 9/16/20)
- _Fred Rosser/Misterioso Jr. vs PJ Black/Rocky Romero (NJPW Strong #7 – Road to Lion’s Break Crown)_
- _Guerrillas of Destiny vs ACH/Alex Zayne (NJPW Strong #7 – Road to Lion’s Break Crown)_
- _Jeff Cobb vs Taichi (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 1)_
- *Ben Carter vs Lee Johnson (AEW Dark 9/22/20)*
- *Ben Carter vs Scorpio Sky (Late Night Dynamite 9/23/20)*
- _Shingo Takagi vs Jeff Cobb (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 3)_
- _Taichi vs Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 3)_
- *Jon Moxley vs Butcher for the AEW World title (Dynamite 9/30/20)*
-_Gabriel Kidd vs Yota Tsuji (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 8)_
- _EVIL vs KENTA (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 8)_
- _Bullet Club vs Misterioso Jr./Rocky Romero/Jeff Cobb/David Finlay (NJPW Strong #9 – Lion's Break: Crown)_
- Velveteen Dream vs Kushida (NXT TakeOver 31)
- Santos Escobar vs Isaiah Scott for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT TakeOver 31)
- _Yujiro Takahashi vs Shingo Takagi (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 9)_
- _Jay White vs Taichi (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 11)_
- Tommaso Ciampa vs Kushida (NXT 10/7/20)
- Dakota Kai/Raquel Gonzalez vs Rhea Ripley/Ember Moon (NXT 10/7/20)
- _Toru Yano vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 12)_
- Big E vs Sheamus Falls Count Anywhere match (Smackdown 10/9/20)
- _SANADA vs Juice Robinson (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 14)_
- _Jeff Cobb vs Will Ospreay (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 15)_
- *Evil Uno vs Blade vs Frankie Kazarian vs Jungle Boy (AEW Dark 10/13/20)*
- _EVIL vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 16)_
- *Jon Moxley vs Lance Archer for the AEW World title (Dynamite 10/14/20)*
- Undisputed Era vs Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch (NXT 10/14/20)
- Austin Theory vs Johnny Gargano (NXT 10/14/20)
- Shotzi Blackheart vs Candice LeRae (NXT 10/14/20)
- _Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 18)_
- _Bullet Club vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 19)_
- *Rey Fenix vs Penta El Zero M (Dynamite 10/21/20)*
- Jake Atlas/Ashante Adonis/Isaiah Scott vs Legado del Fantasma (NXT 10/21/20)
- Breezango vs Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 10/21/20)
- Io Shirai vs Candice LeRae TLS match for the NXT Women’s title (NXT – Halloween Havoc)
- _CHAOS vs Suzuki-gun (NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2020 – Day 7)_
- _Bullet Club vs Tomoaki Honma/Hiroshi Tanahashi/Kota Ibushi (NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2020 – Day 7)_
- _Empire vs Yuya Uemura/Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2020 – Day 8)_
- Sheamus vs Keith Lee vs Braun Strowman (Raw 11/2/20)
- The Miz/John Morrison vs Drew McIntyre (Raw 11/2/20)
- *Private Party vs Young Bucks (Dynamite 11/4/20)*
- Cameron Grimes vs Kushida (NXT 11/4/20)
- Velveteen Dream vs Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 11/4/20)
- Ariya Daivari/Tony Nese vs August Grey/Curt Stallion (205 Live 11/6/20)
- _Great O-Khan vs Kazuchika Okada (Power Struggle)_
- *Butcher & Blade vs Natural Nightmares Bunkhouse match (Dynamite 11/11/20)*
- Seth Rollins vs Rey Mysterio No Holds Barred match (Smackdown 11/13/20)
- _Tom Lawlor vs Fred Rosser (NJPW Strong #15 – Showdown)_
- _Gabriel Kidd/Yuji Nagata vs Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 3)_
- _Robbie Eagles vs Master Wato (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 3)_
- _Ryusuke Taguchi vs Taiji Ishimori (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 3)_
- *Team Taz vs Darby Allin/Cody Rhodes (Dynamite 11/18/20)*
- Dakota Kai/Raquel Gonzalez vs Ember Moon/Toni Storm (NXT 11/18/20)
- Kay Lee Ray vs Piper Niven Falls Count Anywhere match for the NXT United Kingdom Women’s title (NXT UK 11/19/20)
- _Gabriel Kidd/Yuji Nagata vs Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 5)_
- _Rust Taylor vs Rocky Romero (NJPW Strong #16 – Showdown)_ 
- _David Finlay vs KENTA (NJPW Strong #16 – Showdown)_
- _Bullet Club vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 6)_
- _CHAOS vs Toa Henare/Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 6)_
- _Bullet Club vs CHAOS (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 6)_
- New Day vs Street Profits (Survivor Series)
- _Yuya Uemura vs Taiji Ishimori (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 7)_
- _BUSHI vs Robbie Eagles (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 7)_
- _Guerrillas of Destiny vs CHAOS (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 8)_
- _Yuya Uemura vs Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 9)_
- _DOUKI vs Master Wato (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 9)_
- *Blade & Butcher vs Death Triangle (Dynamite 11/25/20)*
- _Yota Tsuji/Yuji Nagata vs Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 12)_
- _Gabriel Kidd/Yota Tsuji vs Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 13)_
- _BUSHI vs Master Wato (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 13)_
- Grizzled Young Veterans vs Imperium (NXT 12/2/20)
- Joe Coffey vs Alexander Wolfe (NXT UK 12/3/20)
- _Gabriel Kidd/Yota Tsuji vs Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 14)_
- _Bullet Club vs CHAOS (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 14)_
- Ariya Daivari vs Curt Stallion (205 Live 12/4/20)
- _El Desperado vs BUSHI (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League 2020 – Day 16)_
- Sami Zayn/Dolph Ziggler/Robert Roode/Elias/Baron Corbin vs Jeff Hardy/Rey Mysterio/Street Profits/Daniel Bryan (Tribute to the Troops)
- Dexter Lumis vs Cameron Grimes Strap match (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)
- Drew McIntyre/Sheamus vs The Miz/John Morrison/AJ Styles (Raw 12/7/20)
- *MJF vs Orange Cassidy (Dynamite 12/9/12)*
- Pete Dunne vs Killian Dain (NXT 12/9/12)
- _Team Filthy vs Rocky Romero/Fred Rosser (NJPW Super J-Cup 2020)_
- AJ Styles vs Sheamus (Raw 12/14/20)
- Jeff Hardy/New Day vs Hurt Business (Raw 12/14/20)
- *Best Friends/Varsity Blondes/Top Flight vs Inner Circle (Dynamite 12/16/20)*
- Leon Ruff/Kushida vs The Way (NXT 12/16/20)
- _Brody King vs KENTA (NJPW Strong #20 – Detonation)_
- Sasha Banks vs Carmella for the Smackdown Women’s title (TLC)
- _Bullet Club vs Suzuki-gun (NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome 2021 – Day 6)_
- _Empire vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome 2021 – Day 6)_
- Velveteen Dream vs Adam Cole (NXT 12/23/20)
- *Inner Circle vs Top Flight (Dynamite – Holiday Bash)*
- Daniel Bryan vs Jey Uso (Smackdown 12/25/20)
- Raul Mendoza vs Mansoor (205 Live 12/25/20)
- New Day/Jeff Hardy/Riddle vs Hurt Business (Raw 12/28/20)
- *The Hybrid 2 vs SCU (AEW Dark 12/29/20)*
- Roderick Strong vs Pete Dunne (NXT 12/30/20)



Have a happy New Year, everyone! 

Edit:

For the record, I might post my top 10 favorite MOTY matches of 2020 on here depending how active this thread gets later today.


----------



## Groovemachine

Here's my top 20, in descending order. Still need to catch up on NOAH which I believe put on some bangers in the last month or two, but apart from that I feel I've seen the bulk of noteworthy matches this year. One saving grace of not much happening on the indies!

1. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XIV Night 2 - ****3/4

2. Kazuchika Okada vs Shingo Takagi - NJPW G1 Climax 30 Day 13 - ****1/2

3. Hiromu Takahashi vs Will Ospreay - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XIV - ****1/2

4. Will Ospreay vs Zack Sabre Jr - RevPro High Stakes 2020 - ****1/2

5. Hiromu Takahashi vs El Desperado - NJPW BOTSJ 27 Finals - ****1/2

6. Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XIV - ****1/2

7. Jon Moxley vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW New Beginning in Osaka - ****1/2

8. Kenny Omega & Hangman Adam Page vs The Young Bucks - AEW Revolution - ****1/2

9. AJ Styles vs Sami Zayn vs Jeff Hardy [Ladder Match] - WWE Clash of Champions: Gold Rush - ****1/2

10. Pete Dunne & Ilja Dragunov vs WALTER & Alexander Wolfe - WWE NXT UK October 15th - ****1/2


11. Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles - WWE Smackdown June 12th 2020 - ****1/4

12. WALTER vs Ilja Dragunov - WWE NXT UK October 29th - ****1/4

13. Daniel Bryan vs Drew Gulak - WWE Elimination Chamber 2020 - ****1/4

14. Edge vs Randy Orton [The Greatest Match Ever] - WWE Backlash 2020 - ****1/4

15. Inner Circle vs The Elite [Stadium Stampede] - AEW Double or Nothing 2020 - ****1/4

16. Kenny Omega vs Pac [Ironman Match] - AEW Dynamite Feb 26th - ****1/4

17. Best Friends vs Santana & Ortiz - AEW Dynamite Sept 16th - ****1/4

18. Tyler Bate vs Jordan Devlin - WWE NXT Takeover UK: Blackpool II - ****1/4

19. Tomohiro Ishii vs Shingo Takagi - NJPW New Japan Road 2.20.20 - ****1/4

20. Tomohiro Ishii vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW G1 Climax XXX Day 5 - ****1/4


----------



## DammitChrist

Alright, here is my Top 20 MOTY List for 2020 (all 10/10s to me):

1. _Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi for the IWGP Heavyweight title (Wrestle Kingdom 14 Night 1)_
2. *Adam Page/Kenny Omega vs Young Bucks for the AEW World Tag titles (AEW Revolution)*
3. *Inner Circle vs The Elite/Matt Hardy Stadium Stampede match (Double or Nothing)*
4. WALTER vs Ilja Dragunov for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK 10/29/20)
5. AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan for the Intercontinental title (Smackdown 6/12/20)
6. _Shingo Takagi vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 13)_
7. _Hiromu Takahashi vs El Desperado (NJPW Best of the Super Junior 27 & World Tag League - Day 17)_
8. *Jon Moxley vs Kenny Omega for the AEW World title (Dynamite - Winter Is Coming)*
9. _SANADA vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 15)_
10. _Minoru Suzuki vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 30 - Day 13)_
11. _SANADA vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 19)_
12. _Hiromu Takahashi vs Ryu Lee for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight title (The New Beginning in Osaka [2020])_
13. _YOSHI-HASHI/Tomohiro Ishii/Hirooki Goto vs SHO/Toru Yano/Kazuchika Okada for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles (NJPW Summer Struggle 2020 – Day 8_
14. Undisputed Era vs Imperium (Worlds Collide [2020])
15. _CHAOS vs Suzuki-gun for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles (NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2020 – Day 1)_
16. The Miz/John Morrison vs Robert Roode/Dolph Ziggler vs Lucha House Party vs Heavy Machinery vs New Day vs Usos Elimination Chamber match for the Smackdown Tag titles (Elimination Chamber)
17. Kushida vs Kyle O’Reilly vs Bronson Reed vs Timothy Thatcher vs Cameron Grimes Gauntlet Eliminator match (NXT 9/23/20)
18. *FTR vs Young Bucks for the AEW World Tag titles (Full Gear)*
19. _Shingo Takagi vs Tomohiro Ishii for the NEVER Openweight title (NJPW New Japan Road 2020 – Day 1)_
20. _Jay White vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 30 – Day 17)_

Happy New Year, folks!!


----------



## NastyYaffa

1) Daniel Bryan vs. Drew Gulak - WWE SmackDown 05/11 - ****1/2
2) AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan - WWE SmackDown 06/12 - ****1/2
3) Daniel Bryan vs. Drew Gulak - WWE Elimination Chamber - ****1/4
4) Daisuke Ikeda vs. Yuki Ishikawa - wXw AMBITION 12 - ****1/4
5) Kota Ibushi vs. Taichi - NJPW G1 Climax 30 - ****1/4
6) Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher - WWE NXT 05/27 - ****1/4
7) Daniel Bryan vs. The Fiend - WWE Royal Rumble - ****
8) Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW G1 Climax 30 - ****
9) Keith Lee vs. Roderick Strong - WWE NXT 01/22 - ****
10) Timothy Thatcher vs. Tommaso Ciampa - WWE NXT TakeOver: WarGames - ****

11) AJ Styles vs. Drew McIntyre vs. The Miz - WWE TLC - ****
12) Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 14 - ****
13) Jon Moxley vs. Lance Archer - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 14 - ****
14) Daniel Bryan vs. Sami Zayn - WWE WrestleMania 36 - ****
15) Cesaro vs. Drew Gulak - WWE WrestleMania 36 - ****
16) Minoru Suzuki vs. Will Ospreay - NJPW G1 Climax 30 - ****
17) Jon Moxley vs. Mr. Brodie Lee - AEW Double Or Nothing - ****
18) Flash Morgan Webster & Mark Andrews vs. Matt Riddle & Pete Dunne - WWE NXT 01/15 - ****
19) Minoru Suzuki vs. Shingo Takagi - NJPW G1 Climax 30 - ****
20) Cesaro vs. Daniel Bryan - WWE SmackDown 04/17) - ****

^ after re-watching everything I initially gave 4*+ to, this is how my top-20 ended up looking. Was a good year for wrestling all things considered.


----------



## oglop44

NastyYaffa said:


> 1) Daniel Bryan vs. Drew Gulak - WWE SmackDown 05/11 - ****1/2


Was that the no-strikes match? Fantastic choice if so, it was a real breath of fresh air.


----------



## NastyYaffa

oglop44 said:


> Was that the no-strikes match? Fantastic choice if so, it was a real breath of fresh air.


Yes sir! Real unique match, and the sort of a thing that had me all kinds of geeking out when I re-watched it. I watched it like 3 times in a row straight-up, which really cemented it as the MOTY for me.


----------



## Outlaw91

Women's match of the year for me:


----------



## DammitChrist

Disregard my big mistake here


----------

